#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-08
<nigelb> morning all!
<nigelb> Finally back after a fun weekend away from the computer
 * nigelb swims in the inbox.
<nisshh> lol, nigelb :)
<nisshh> nigelb, i just came across an Ubuntu 6.10 user thismorning, made me go "wow"
<nisshh> nigelb, what could possibly be fun that involves being away from the computer?
<nisshh> :)
<nigelb> nisshh: Its going out with friends and hanging around them for 3 days
<nisshh> nigelb, how boring :)
<nigelb> Listened to some good songs played by my friends, good fun
<nisshh> nah, im kidding :)
<nigelb> and my arms are aching from volleyball.
<nisshh> that would be fun
<nisshh> hehe
<duanedesign> hello nisshh
<duanedesign> hrllo nigelb
<duanedesign> hmm, hello nigelb
<duanedesign> hard to type in the dark. I need one of those keyboards with the lighted keys :)
<nisshh> hey duanedesign :)
<nisshh> duanedesign, oh, like my G15 here :)
<duanedesign> nisshh: ooooh, thats a nice keyboard
<nisshh> yeah, it is :)
<nigelb> heya duanedesign
<nisshh> there are better ones though
<duanedesign> the google logo is pretty neat today
<duanedesign> took me awhile to realize its an animation...its is subtle, but the letters are glowing
<nisshh> hehe
<doctormo> pleia2: hey there
 * nigelb waves to doctormo 
<doctormo> hey nigelb
<duanedesign> 'lo doctormo
<doctormo> hey duanedesign, what you up to?
<duanedesign> doctormo: was just reading the planet and watching a bit of Futurama
<doctormo> Ah which episodes?
<duanedesign> doctormo: Bender is robot wrestling. 'Bender The Offender' soon to become 'Gender Bender' :D
<doctormo> duanedesign: Wonderful
<doctormo> DVDs?
<duanedesign> Comedy Central
<duanedesign> need to reboot, brb
<czajkowski> Aloha :)
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<nigelb> morning czajkowski
<nigelb> czajkowski: How did the invasion go? :)
<czajkowski> good
<czajkowski> start work today
<nigelb> \o/
<dholbach> good morning!
<jussi> Morning all.
<dholbach> jcastro, ubuntutheproject-community-n-unity-bugfixing-participation says that I should "Provide a graph for tracking metrics for this initative" - can we talk about that at some stage? I'm not quite sure what I'm supposed to do
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> heya dholbach :)
<nigelb> morning dpm , dholbach , jussi :)
<nigelb> hola ara
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<ara> hey nigelb, dpm
<dpm> hola ara
 * dholbach goes back to writing specs
 * nigelb waits for blueprint spam.
<dholbach> hola randa, hey daker
<randa> hi dholbach
<daker> hi dholbach
<popey> Morning!
<dholbach> hey popey
<dholbach> ha, I just found out that Jono is only a double of ~claudio.arseni (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/34429296/IMG_9416_3.png) - Jono must have lost his earring somewhere
<Pendulum> hah
<nigelb> dholbach: heh
<nigelb> morning Pendulum :)
 * nigelb waves to kim0 
<kim0> o/
<nigelb> kim0: Friday was holiday in India, I was away for weekend :D
<kim0> nigelb: morning man
<popey> \o/ Diwali!
<nigelb> oh yes :D
<nigelb> plenty of sweets \o/
<nigelb> popey: did you get treated to more lovely indian sweets?
<popey> yup!
<nigelb> \o/
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
 * popey points duanedesign at jcastro 
<duanedesign> <.<   >,>
 * nigelb wonders why
 * duanedesign thinks it is about screencasts
<duanedesign> I think jorge wants to redo his askubuntu screencast
<nigelb> aha
 * dpm <-- long lunch at the uni
<czajkowski> randa: ping
<randa> czajkowski: hello
<czajkowski> randa: mind if |I pm please
<randa> sure czajkowski :)
<popey> \o/ http://ucasts.tv/2010/11/08/ucast-0003-update-manager-intro/  spam spam spam spam
<popey> :)
<nigelb> popey: did you start it?
<popey> start what?
<nigelb> the site!
<popey> yes
<nigelb> Its lovely!
<popey> with some help from lovely people in the Ubuntu community
<popey> thank you
<nigelb> (yes, I have been on another planet for a few days)
<popey> Welcome back to planet Earth
<nigelb> hah
<popey> If you have any suggestions for things I should record.. do let me know..  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/Screencasts
<nigelb> whoa, that's a biiiiiiig list :)
<popey> yup
<popey> ideally I'd release one a day, maybe more
<nigelb> wow, that's commitment
<popey> yeah, wont happen ;)
<popey> thats why they're all so short
<nigelb> I'm hoping you'd get ad revenues to pay your costs
<popey> unlikely
<popey> the site is only 3 days old
<nigelb> well, but over time...
<popey> maybe in the future I'll get a bit, but doubt it will be enough to cover all costs
<popey> yeah
<popey> we'll see
<nigelb> me thinks a donate button would be helpful
<popey> do people actually click those
<jcastro> the flattr ones seem popular
<nigelb> yeah, there is flattr already
<popey> yeah, I've flattr'ed a few people
<dholbach> jcastro, ubuntutheproject-community-n-unity-bugfixing-participation says that I should "Provide a graph for tracking metrics for this initative" - can we talk about that at some stage? I'm not quite sure what I'm supposed to do
<jcastro> dholbach: yeah
<jcastro> it's ok they haven't landed anything that we can file bug reports on
<jcastro> dholbach: basically I am going to make a set of tags
<jcastro> and we have to measure them via a graph
<jcastro> the tag will probably be "bitesize"
<dholbach> jcastro, can you update the work item so it's a bit clearer what I have to do (whenever the time is right)?
<dholbach> :-D
<jcastro> and we need to track based on status, so like Triaged, fix committed, etc.
<jcastro> sure I can do it now
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> thanks
<jcastro> hey wait a minute
<jcastro> don't the QA bug pages do graphs of bugs already?
<jcastro> http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/usplash
<jcastro> dholbach: we should just have QA add all of "Unity" there
<jcastro> and then all we need is a seperate line for "bitesize"
<dholbach> I think that bdmurray can very easily set them up
<dholbach> but for me it's no super big deal either
<jcastro> dholbach: I split it up into 2 bullets and clarified
<jcastro> I hope they make sense
<dholbach> thanks jcastro
<dholbach> dpm is having internet problems, he'll brb
<jcastro> caffeine refill, bbi 10
<duanedesign> jcastro: you were wanting to update the 'how to use ask ubuntu' screencast?
<paultag> jussi, advertising hard, eh? :)
<czajkowski> paultag: get all college work done?
<jussi> paultag: no?
<paultag> czajkowski, last night at 0400 my time
<paultag> czajkowski, I spent over 12 hours at my computer desk. I better get a half-decent grade.
<paultag> czajkowski, and today, I have my phone interview with Google. I'm thinking it will go south.
<paultag> jussi, Nah, I was kidding you
<czajkowski> paultag: just relax sit in front of a mirror for interview
<czajkowski> have pen and papper for doddling and relaxing
<paultag> czajkowski, I have to do it over google docs, perhaps I'll pull up cheese ;)
<paultag> czajkowski, I'll have to do that. aye
<czajkowski> make sure no housemates in to annoy you and you'll be fine
<paultag> +1
<czajkowski> also glass of water
<Pendulum> paultag: good luck :) I'm sure it'll go well :)
<paultag> thanks Pendulum !
<duanedesign> or a glass of whiskey
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> :-)
<paultag> duanedesign, +1
<czajkowski> jussi: why sending multiple mails|
<jcastro> yeah jussi!
<jcastro> spammer!
<paultag> herp derp!
<jcastro> duanedesign: yeah at some point, I was hoping popey would just do it for me
<jcastro> since he has a nicer, calmer, english voice.
<popey> lol
<czajkowski> lol
<jcastro> maybe I'll do it tonight or tomorrow night, depending on how much time I have
<popey> Your voice has a rugged authenticity to it jcastro :)
<jcastro> the part where I sound like an 8 year old? yeah
<popey> lol
<jcastro> we need to find someone with a nice deep radio voice to do voice overs
<popey> yeah
<duanedesign> jcastro: well if you find you are too busy I would be glad to help you get it done
<jcastro> I have them down now, I can bust them out quite quickly in one take
<jcastro> I did a banshee one the other day
<czajkowski> jcastro: just the chap I was looking for, re the wiki clean up and moving to askubuntu was I assined any actionitems ?
<popey> yeah, the ones I have done recently have been done in one take
<popey> once you know what you're going to say you can hit record and just fly
<jcastro> czajkowski: not afaik
<jcastro> czajkowski: oh wait
<jcastro> "feel free to use it!"
<jcastro> :)
<czajkowski> ah grand so
<jcastro> czajkowski: one thing I dunno if I mentioned it in the session
<czajkowski> will work on that in spare time
<jcastro> is be careful about seeding questions
<czajkowski> seeding??
<jcastro> let me find an example
<czajkowski> thanks
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/2842/how-do-i-get-involved-with-the-ubuntu-kernel
<czajkowski> thanks
<jcastro> the kernel guys were trying to move some of their faq stuff
<jcastro> and this question was something they thought was a FAQ
<jcastro> (ends up it's not)
<popey> :)
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/257/how-does-ask-ubuntu-work/259#259
<jcastro> there's the advice to fix it ^
<czajkowski> thank you
<czajkowski> NEw machine is named Penny, can you guess why :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: that being said doctormo figured it out nicely here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11781/where-can-i-find-ubuntu-posters
<jcastro> dholbach: I mailed bdmurray and ara about adding a section in status.qa
<jcastro> that would be brilliant
<dholbach> jcastro, great, thanks
<Pendulum> czajkowski: too bad you can't bring it to Cheesecake Factory?
<jcastro> dholbach: I think their existing stats + adding some tag tracking, like bitesize would be great
<Pici> mmm... cheesecake
<jcastro> czajkowski: I was hoping for more community-like questions by now. :-/
<czajkowski> jcastro: will resolve that soon enough, gimmie a week to get settled in here
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> czajkowski: which wiki things did you have in mind btw?
<czajkowski> loco stuff
<czajkowski> so much frigging duplication drives me bat shit crazy
<duanedesign> popey: are you going to be available in about 7 minutes? I am going to upload a screencast and probably need you to move them to the proper folder.
<popey> duanedesign: sure
<duanedesign> popey: thank you. It is uploading now. 001-HowToConnectIRC
<duanedesign> jussi: nice to see the ubuntu-irc-members team.
<doctormo> jono: Are you around?
<jono> doctormo, yup
<duanedesign> jussi: a few people in #ubuntu-beginners who give good consistent support who i will pass mention that too
<doctormo> jono: I'm PMing you.
<popey> duanedesign: upload finished?
<popey> e396a04d50cef035d66323c5eee4e8ff  001-HowToConnectIRC.ogv
<czajkowski> hmm wonder what time my finish time is
<czajkowski> really should have checked that
<popey> UK is usually 7.5-8 hour day
<czajkowski> ahh
<czajkowski> thanks
<duanedesign> popey: yep
<popey> done
<popey> in /srv/static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/www/videos/2010/11/08
<duanedesign> thank you popey
<popey> np
<jussi> duanedesign: its like a normal membership, only we are seeding with some people who are normal members. see here for the almost final versio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership
<dholbach> jono, ready to mumble?
<jcastro> LETS GET READY TO MUMBLE!!!!
<jono> dholbach, LET'S GET READY TO.......skype
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> . o O { freedom hater }
<dholbach> jono, ok :-P
<jono> lol
<jono> dholbach, just give me one quick sec
<jono> getting pinged
<jono> (surprise)
<dholbach> man, it takes AGES to get skype started, I'm sure it's indexing my entire disk and uploading it somewhere
<dpm> ok, time to call it a day. See you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> dpm, have a great evening!
<jono> night dpm!
<dpm> dholbach, jono, and to you, have a nice rest of the day!
<Technoviking> thought you guys all use Facetime now to chat:)
<jussi> LOL
<jussi> (and yes, I had to google facetime)
<jono> jcastro, mind if we punt our meeting by a few hours?
<jcastro> jono: no worries
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> jcastro, you got all the objectives, work items and  blueprints finalized for the chat?
<jcastro> jono: everything is set, I had to adjust 2 work items for daniel this morning but other than that they are done.
<jcastro> pending you asking me to rewrite them all of course. :p
<jono> thanks jcastro
<jono> lol
<duanedesign> the beginnerss team has made some awesome progress on the plans we laid out at UDS. I am really proud of the team. :)
<duanedesign> none too soon, we are getting a lot of new folks. I think this is going to be a good cycle for the team.
<jcastro> \o/
<duanedesign> yeah i am pretty excited.
<Pici> I was surprised on how much activity you all had.  :)
 * czajkowski had a fantastic first day at work :) love my new job 
<Pici> yay
<Pendulum> czajkowski: that's wonderful!
<AlanBell> nice :)
<jono> doctormo, around?
<doctormo> jono: yep
<jono> doctormo, can you do me a cool logo for openrespect.org
<doctormo> jono: Sure, just put together a brief, include the emote and theme you want to envoke and I'll see what I can put together for you.
<jono> doctormo, I haven't got much time to knock a brief together, essentially:
<jono>  * single color - white on transparency
<jono>  * something that looks professional and sleek
<jono>  * preferably with a symbol in the logo that reflect 'respect'
<jono> (maybe shaking hands)
<jono>  * I want to make the logo something easily recognizable - so I can ask people to put buttons on their websites
<jono> sounds OK?
<AlanBell> sounds like the brief for the circle of friends
<Technoviking> czajkowski: woot
<doctormo> AlanBell: I agree, but I might be able to grab the fist from the black pantha movement ;-)
<czajkowski> Technoviking: ;)
<scott-work> doctormo: you got a name check in the latest Linux Outlaws episode for the generative wallpaper
<doctormo> thanks scott-work
<Technoviking> jono: congrats on 2 years!!! Your a lucky man.
<jono> thanks Technoviking
<jono> I am indeed :-)
<scott-work> jono:  just listened to your interview with dan on ratholeradio, very enjoyable :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-09
<nigelb> Morning all
<paultag> heyya nigelb
<nigelb> hey there paultag
<paultag> challah
<nigelb> how was your weekend?
<paultag> nigelb, crazy. I spent over 14 hours sitting at my computer without any breaks ( missed lunch and dinner )
<paultag> I've not gone to sleep yet, and I'm still going to be late on two assignments for Uni
<paultag> nigelb, I also had my interview today, it went really really well
<nigelb> paultag: hrm, sounds like pro geek
<nigelb> long hours in front of computer check, without food, check, late for work work check
<nigelb> :D
<nhandler> paultag: With Google?
<paultag> :)
<paultag> nhandler, yessir
<paultag> nhandler, I killed the second interview. It was awesome.
<nigelb> \o/
<paultag> nigelb, Check it out
<nigelb> paultag: github?
<paultag> no no, I was going to paste something in
<nigelb> aha
<paultag> nigelb,  he had me explain: int f(int n) {  return n & ( n - 1 ); }
<paultag> honor system, no googling :)
<maco> itd just return the value of n-1 wouldnt it?
 * nigelb blinks
<paultag> no ma'am maco
<nigelb> how can you return 2 values?
<paultag> nigelb, you're not
<maco> nigelb: & is a bitwise and
<paultag> you're ANDing them
 * nhandler feels proud for remembering it was bitwise AND. He couldn't remember what it did
<paultag> nhandler, :)
<nigelb> right
<maco> right but... bitwise and on 011 and 010 is 010
<nigelb> so it would return 1
<maco> (if n = 3)
<nigelb> 3 & 2 would be 1 right?
<maco> no thatd be XOR
<paultag> maco, try for cases up to 12 or so, might help make some things clear :)
<paultag> +1 maco
<paultag> nigelb, 3 & 2 is 2
<nigelb> oh, right.
 * nigelb forgets his bitwise
<maco> 01100 & 01011 = 01000
<maco> returns highest power of two contained in n?
<nhandler> I don't think I've ever actually used a bitwise function like that in my code. I've read about them, just never used them
<paultag> maco, that's what I thought at first as well
<nigelb> I belive they were invented soley for the purpose of interviews and exams :p
<paultag> maco, but think about what doing a -1 does, and how it relates to the original ( in base 2 )
<nigelb> j/k
<paultag> nigelb, this is actually super useful
<maco> nhandler: i had an assignment in school where we were told specific operators we were allowed to use and given a maximum number of them per question...
<nhandler> maco: I like stuff like that. They are fun puzzles ;)
<maco> paultag: im assuming you mean 2s-complement base 2
<maco> invert and add 1 is negation...
<paultag> maco, No, I mean, think about what bits you change when you subtract one
<paultag> ( and keep in mind that you're ANDing that against the original )
<maco> 11:  01011 & 01010 = 01010
<paultag>  0001 --> 1110
<maco> 10: 01010 & 01001 = 01000
<maco> eh? thats 1s complement..not what computers use. -1 is 1111 isnt it?
<paultag> maco, I'm using big-endian
<paultag> maco, ones place is far left
<maco> weird
<paultag> I think it makes more sense :)
<paultag> maco, want what I came up with?
<maco> my brain doesnt go in that order!
<paultag> :)
<paultag> far be it for me to ruin a good puzzle, though :)
<maco> im still pondering
<paultag> sure sure, I'll be here
<nigelb> paultag: I commend you dear sir.  You finally did manage to stump her with something.
<paultag> nigelb, nah, she'll figure it out
<paultag> nigelb, it's just something you need to ponder a bit, it's tricky for sure.
<paultag> took me about 20 minutes or so for this question
<nigelb> paultag: on the phone?
<nigelb> i.e. interview on the phone or in person?
<paultag> nigelb, yeah, over the phone. This was interview 2, I would not do a physical one until another iteration later
<paultag> nigelb, and that's *if* they think i'm good enough
<maco> who is this?
<paultag> maco, I'm interviewing with google.
<maco> ah
<maco> if you want to be in a diff dept dont tell them til youre hired
<maco> they asked me to do on-site interview, and i told them i wanted to do swe not sre and they stopped talking to me
<paultag> maco, good call. I'm doing the SRE thing right now, I figured I could migrate later. Plus I want to not be in the USA
<maco> im pretty sure there were only 2 phone interviews before i was offered an on-site...
<maco> one with recruiter, one with former-sre-turned-security-dude
<paultag> maco, humm, my recruiter told me two ( to make sure there's an average )
<paultag> or something. I'm not that vested in knowing the in-s and out-s :)
<maco> oh i thought you were telling nigel there are 3 phone ones before in-person
<maco> i was not given any programming questions
<paultag> maco, one screen and two with other hackers
<paultag> maco, I've been given lots of coding questions, it rocks. I feel like a big boy
<maco> i was asked about tcp headers, osi layers... that kind of stuff
<paultag> maco, Ahha, I said I did not know anything about networking. I know a bit, but best not say that.
<maco> and was asked to explain some filesystems stuff since i used to work for a company that did fs researchy stuff
<paultag> I was given UNIX / POSIX internals and coding
<paultag> just my stuff
<maco> the screen was unix/posix stuff
<nigelb> :)
<maco> did they ask you about "stat"?
<paultag> maco, they sure did
<paultag> maco, and how chmod stored stuff
<paultag> maco, I got all of those
<maco> i didnt give it as an answer because i dont expect people to know about it:P
<paultag> maco, hehehe
<paultag> maco, let me know if you want my solution ( which I believe to be correct ) to that bitwise and function
<nigelb> I now realize how geeky 2 of my best friends on IRC area.
<nigelb> s/area/are
<paultag> nigelb, <3
<paultag> I'm a nerd, and I'm damn proud.
<nigelb> paultag: pictures of my weekend PM'd :)
<paultag> nigelb, cheers, opening now :)
<nigelb> 3rd picture = awesomenessof burst photography
<paultag> totally nigelb :)
<paultag> nigelb, rock on, looks like you had yourself some fun :)
<nigelb> paultag: oh yes, totally
<nigelb> paultag: ther are some really fail photos of me playing badminton
<paultag> hehe
<paultag> I can always find you by that mustache
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> paultag: when I applied for visa 'somone' did tell me they remember me as the guy with the mustache and don't shave or they wouldn't be able to identify :p
<paultag> hahaha
<nigelb> popey: bad connection? :D
<dholbach> good morning!
<jussi> Huomenta dholbach
<dholbach> hi jussi
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> heya dholbach
<dpm> good morning everyone
<nigelb> morning dholbach, jussi, dpm :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: Hows your morning? :)
<dholbach> good, although it's ....... cold here, I manage to go for a run this morning
<dholbach> how was yours?
<jussi> dholbach: cold? how cold is it there?
<nigelb> Its raining here, so far so good :)
<dholbach> jussi, it's not cold by your standards, but cold if you stand there in your running clothes
<dholbach> 3°C
<jussi> dholbach: ahh yeah, fun. do you guys not have those winer running suits?
<dholbach> we do, but maybe it's not the specialist equipment they have in Finland to endure -30°C :-P
<nigelb> hah
<nigelb> Its not *that* cold here though ;)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<jussi> dholbach: hehe
<czajkowski> good morning lovelies how are we all doing today
<dholbach> hey daker, randa, czajkowski - how are you doing?
<czajkowski> goood :)
<czajkowski> day 2 of fun job
<daker> hey dholbach czajkowski
<randa> hi dholbach, czajkowski
<popey> Morning has broken!
<czajkowski> bah naf song now in head
<czajkowski> yuck smell of fresh coffee
<nigelb> czajkowski: song in your head? cake song? ;)
<czajkowski> no
<czajkowski> monrning has broken
<czajkowski> nigelb: you're a little obsessed with cake song
<czajkowski> you need to listen to more music
<nigelb> czajkowski: Indeed.
<nigelb> czajkowski: There is something else stuck in my head which you just reminded me again
<czajkowski> which is\?
<czajkowski> this is an odd keyboard
<nigelb> a song a friend of mine wrote...
<jussi> czajkowski: yuck? fresh coffee is an awesome smell!
<czajkowski> no, hate it, and the grounding machine is close by.
<nigelb> jussi: she's just landed in the uk; i'd give her a week to say its lovely
<jussi> haha
<czajkowski> meh not the end of the world and if that's my only issue, I think it's fine
<jussi> nigelb: she is a tea girl - Im teaasing ;)
<nigelb> jussi: aah :D
<czajkowski> mmmmm *slurp* Tea
<nigelb> I've been to tea factory
<nigelb> it was nauseating - the smell
<huats> morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> morning duanedesign
<duanedesign> good day nigel :)
<nigelb> Oh, DST happened, right.
<nigelb> I did wonder why everything is later compared to me.
<Pendulum> nigelb: yes
<Pendulum> well, rather we all switched off DST
<nigelb> Well, yeah, either way its kind of irritating.
 * duanedesign agrees
<nisshh> who would i talk to about having a session in #ubuntu-classroom, anyone know?
<duanedesign> pleia
<nigelb> nisshh: somone in classroom team :)
<nisshh> theres a classroom team?
<nigelb> nisshh: well, yes.  You can talk to me :)
 * nigelb is in classroom team
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> nigelb, here or a PM?
<nigelb> nisshh: in an email would be great :D
<duanedesign> nigelb: this is a good link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/Submissions
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> nisshh: ^^
<nigelb> nisshh: ^^
<duanedesign> :)
<nisshh> thanks duanedesign
<nigelb> I finally found a tab buddy \o/
<duanedesign> i just did a blog post on the classroom team so I had the link handy
<duanedesign> nigelb: :D mohi started the tab fail committee in the BT channel
<nigelb> duanedesign: lol
<nisshh> nigelb, that may be a bit formal for what i want to do
<duanedesign> nigelb: i think i have earned vice President
<nigelb> nisshh: well, basically just send the mail and one of us will add to the calender
<nigelb> I didn't want you to get blocked by me.  I'll be stepping out in a few
<nisshh> nigelb, i want to find out if it would be possible for my loco to host a session in -classroom fortnightly
<nigelb> yes it would
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> right
<nigelb> we'l love to have people come in and have sessions :)
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> nigelb, ill send the email then
<nigelb> \o/
<nisshh> thanks nigelb :)
<nigelb> np, happy to help )
<nigelb> *:)
<nigelb> wait, that's wrong
<jcastro> hey dholbach
<jcastro> http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/canonical-community.html
<jcastro> a bunch of my stuff is missing
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-ubuntudotcom-community-onramp
<jcastro> any idea?
<dholbach> heya jcastro
<dholbach> Series goal: None
<jcastro> what is it supposed to be?
<jcastro> nm I see it
<jcastro> dholbach: ugh, will that screw our graph up?
<jcastro> This like doubles mine
<dholbach> jcastro, I can reset the line
<jcastro> I don't get it
<jcastro> why is ours all behind?
<jcastro> dpm and kim0's don't even show up?
<dholbach> jcastro, check the blueprints and see if they were accepted for natty
<jcastro> oh
<dholbach> jcastro, if not jono didn't do it
<dpm> jcastro, I think it's because jono hasn't still approved them
<jcastro> so wait, is JONO supposed to do it?
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> so I think I just accepted mine and wasn't supposed to
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> you're fired!
 * dpm hugs jcastro
<jcastro> dholbach: I undid them
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> ye are amusing
<jcastro> dholbach: oh hey nhandler says the HoF box for askubuntu is broken
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> if somebody wants to go and fix the css, be my guest
<dholbach> I'm really too busy to do it
<jcastro> also that you're a bad person
<dholbach> yeah, I know
<jcastro> (I made that last part up)
<dholbach> oh, the data is broken
<dholbach> I see
<dholbach> I'll add it to my TODO
<dholbach> we're screenscraping askubuntu
<dholbach> I guess their html changed
<Pici> Why not use the stackexchange api? Or does that not do what you want it to do?
<jcastro> reputation leagues don't have an API yet
<Pici> :(
<jcastro> otherwise I'd have a box of awesome people on my blog!
<jcastro> " I would suggest that you do some research into the behaviour of Ubuntu community members when they are not constrained by the CoC (in outside forums/ communities) to get a proper feel for the true underlying issues. There are a lot  I know you don’t want to hear this, but some of the most arrogant and hurtful people I’ve encountered online have been Ubuntu community members. "
<jcastro> you know, I hear people say this sometimes
<jcastro> but like, when you ask for specifics ...
<czajkowski> jcastro: it's valid point
<jcastro> yeah, but where?
<jcastro> on a more personal note
<jcastro> I made boycottnovell!
<jcastro> http://techrights.org/2010/11/08/open-but-not-exactly-free/
<popey> Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeh!
<popey> have you tried listening to their audiocast
<popey> I subjected myself to some minutes of it last night.
<czajkowski> see I can hear popey accent when he says these things on irc
<czajkowski> it's rather amusing
<czajkowski> and I giggle
<czajkowski> then folks look at me
<popey> quizically..
<czajkowski> must remember am not in my bedroom any more and there are people beside me
<popey> o_O
<Pendulum> czajkowski: can you get away with listening to podcasts using headphones while at work?
<Pendulum> (or music or something)
<popey> i find listening to podcasts too distracting, music is good though
<Pendulum> because then start a habit of doing so when you giggle at something said on IRC in the future you can say "sorry, something on the podcast I was listening to"
<czajkowski> Pendulum: smart
<czajkowski> I could listen to UUPC but I really do laugh a lot listening to it
<popey> this weeks uupc is a bit... different :)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: picked that up from someone else. thought I'd pass on the advice :P
<Pendulum> popey: you lot didn't go all serious on us, did you?
<czajkowski> popey: you've not gone and gotten all serious on us have ye
<popey> quite, quite the opposite
<czajkowski> popey: lol
<jcastro> popey: was it awesome?
<popey> i ope so
<Pendulum> czajkowski: jinx :P
<popey> *hope
<czajkowski> ok there is a phone for me tomorrow
<czajkowski> it's an............................iphone
<jcastro> popey: are they english too?
<popey> jcastro: tim is, roy has an odd accent
<popey> it's just insanely dull
<czajkowski> awww
<popey> they talk about it being punchy
<popey> but it's 1.5 hours long!
<czajkowski> I'm sure it's not
<popey> thats one damned long punch
<Pendulum> czajkowski: did you not specify android?
<popey> czajkowski: iphone4?
<czajkowski> dont think so popey
<czajkowski> I can see it on the desk
<czajkowski> but it's locked and the simn is in a drawer
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> still a phone is a phone and will stop me roaming on this one
<popey> yeah, good move
<czajkowski> aye so just house and NI to sort out
<czajkowski> and got an interview date for 2 weeks time so not bad I guess
<Pici> popey: Thanks for the note on sounder.
<duanedesign> popey: i am having some trouble getting my latest screencast posted. If you get some time could you take a look.
<popey> np Pici
<popey> duanedesign: wassup?
<czajkowski> thanks popey nice mail  ;(
<czajkowski> :)
<popey> duanedesign: I'd look at another post and copy the contents, you've linked the url in the post to the ogv, thats now how it works, the url in the post should be the url _of_ the post
<duanedesign> popey: ahh, ok. For some reason the video is not coming up when I preview the page.
<popey> yes, because the content is missing
<popey> look at the content for another video
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> lol, thanks
<duanedesign> popey: much better. thats a bit embarrasing. we don't have to ever speak of this again :)
<popey> I don't think anyone noticed
<popey> :)
<Technoviking> morning all
<czajkowski> Technoviking: ello ello
<duanedesign> hello Technoviking
<popey> What ho Technoviking !
<Pici> Alas poor Technoviking, I knew him Horatio.
<Technoviking> just bullocks Ubuntu 10.10 on my Macbook Pro trying to get vga_switcheroo working
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<Technoviking> dholbach: have a good night
<dholbach> Technoviking, you too
<dpm> dholbach, I think that's a really good idea. Calling it a day here too :)
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dpm> good night everyone!
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
<dholbach> bye :)
<czajkowski> *yawns*
 * duanedesign yawns
<duanedesign> its contagious
<Pendulum> the real problem with yawning is that it takes energy
<popey> duanedesign: you know the link on planet ubuntu to the screencast is broken?
<popey> duanedesign: you need to remove the leading slashes from the url field
<popey> duanedesign: just fixed them
<doctormo> jono_: What was that community member feedback wiki page again? I need to reference the results.
<duanedesign> thanks popey
<duanedesign> doctormo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityReview/Sep2010 <--this one?
<doctormo> thanks duanedesign
<Technoviking> grrr. trying to help out the Mactel team, but they will not approve my membership to the team
<popey> wut
<popey> there is a team?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support
<Technoviking> popey: yup
<popey> are they just not around or have they rejected?
<Technoviking> not around, but package in there ppa are getting updated
<popey> "Please DO NOT request to join this team unless you have some experience with programming."
<popey> nice
<Technoviking> yeah thoght so too
<popey> you thinking of updating the packages?
<popey> there are some maverick packages there
<Technoviking> yeah,just fixed the btusb package to work with the MacbookPro6,2
<popey> one uploaded 3 hours ago
<popey> maybe ping Henrik Rydberg
<popey> he's active
<Technoviking> good idea
<Technoviking> popey: going to build it for my ppa for now
<jcastro> jono_: don't forget about me today! :)
<jono_> jcastro, I won't, have a call and then let's talk at 1pm my time
<jcastro> rock
<sense> goedenavond
<Pici> gezundheit
<sense> Come on, it must remind you somewhat of 'guttenabend' when you try to pronounce it! :)
<jono_> nearly ready jcastro
<jono_> finishing lunch
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> I am just hanging out
<jcastro> jono_: can we do skype? I find it's voice activation is much better
<jono_> jcastro, yeah, will call soon
<czajkowski> coming home to baby hugs is a massive perk
<czajkowski> soo adorably cute
<jcastro> my cat just scratches me
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> czajkowski: your new job is going well?
<czajkowski> duanedesign: yup only day 2 so far, but everyone is really nice and fun.
<czajkowski> duanedesign: it's for 6 months so I get to have some fun trying new stuff and see how it goes
<duanedesign> czajkowski: that is great
<czajkowski> yup
<duanedesign> czajkowski: the people you work with, and your boss, can make a huge difference
<czajkowski> its stuff I've never done before as well so good to learn
<czajkowski> duanedesign: so frigging true
<duanedesign> czajkowski: i worked at a place once, the first day I was their the guy in the ofice across the hall comes over and introduces himself "Hi, Im the &^%hole around here"
<duanedesign> o.O
<czajkowski> lovely
<czajkowski> no the folks chat about which distro they use at work
<czajkowski> it's amusing I've never had that before
<duanedesign> haha
<czajkowski> though there was lots of laughing when my ubuntu machine started to misbehave
<jcastro> czajkowski: your blog post is awesome
<jcastro> I have 60 days of free Sirius in my car!
<czajkowski> different company though
<czajkowski> jcastro: am so happy there
<jcastro> !!!!!
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I didn't see that until now!
<czajkowski> and being told I can do what ever I want and see who ever I want to prmote open source frigging rocks
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<jcastro> it's so awesome
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you must love the new job if you're giving out hugs :P
<czajkowski> I know @_
<Pendulum> especially to a cat owner ;-)
<czajkowski> yes but it's Jorge
<Pendulum> heh
<jcastro> I am not a cat owner, I am a spouse of a cat owner
<czajkowski> please insert laura logic in as apropiate
<Pendulum> haha
<jcastro> czajkowski: it's awesome when your employer lets you work on ubuntu
<Pendulum> jcastro: czajkowski is about as anti-cat as you can get
<jcastro> Pendulum: I am neutral-cat but pro-predator
<czajkowski> jcastro: yup slackware folks and debian in there mostly
<jcastro> so I like it when he's a little hunter
<jcastro> I am listening to opera
<jcastro> discuss
<Pendulum> jcastro: are you listening to opera or are you listening to Andre Bocelli? there is a difference
<jcastro> well, he's covering opera
<jcastro> do they call it "covers" in opera?
<Pendulum> no
<Pendulum> but I know what you mean
<jcastro> there are no vikings around afaict
<jcastro> does sarah brightman count as opera?
<Pendulum> okay, that counts as opera. although better if you were listening to an actual opera :P
<Pendulum> depends on what she's singing
<czajkowski> jcastro: http://videosift.com/video/Heavy-Metal-Opera-The-Phantom-Of-The-Opera-by-Nightwish
<jcastro> ugh
<jcastro> nightwish
<Pendulum> if she's singing opera, she's singing opera. if not, she's just singing
<czajkowski> I love this version
 * Pendulum grew up on the NPR saturday afternoon opera broadcasts
<duanedesign> jcastro: liked your banshee screncast. I was never able to keep up with ratings so that is perfect
<jcastro> duanedesign: someone in my blog mentioned a more efficientish design
<jcastro> but yeah, why should I rate my songs, my player knows better than me!
<jcastro> duanedesign: all I need is for my player to take the data from last.fm and mush it together
 * duanedesign nods
<jcastro> Pendulum: were you able to get more feedback on the people who didn't have screen reader capability?
<jcastro> Pendulum: AlanBell: also, we have #ubuntu-stack now
<AlanBell> jolly good
<czajkowski> Pendulum: did you follow @tc55
<Pici> czajkowski: I see your heavy metal version, and raise you a punk rock cover:
<Pici> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJlMNqKXs7Q
<Pici> I also return you to your reguarly scheduled conversation
<Pendulum> czajkowski: no. why?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: or was that just the reminder that I should follow her?
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-10
<jcastro> does anyone have the photos to uds-n handy?
<nhandler> jcastro: Weren't they meant to get tagged uds: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/uds
<jcastro> thanks
<duanedesign> d'oh, I just realized Bruno Maag was at UDS-N and I didnt get to meet him :\
<duanedesign> as a graphic designer i must say that would of been awesome
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/436074
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 436074 in ubuntu-community "CodeOfConduct Signature/Acknowledgement Lacks Integration (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> thoughts on this?
<duanedesign> i think during install might not be the best place to present the CoC
<duanedesign> It has been my experience that most new people to the communtiy manage to sign the CoC
<duanedesign> with no issues.
<duanedesign> Most people are presented with signing the CoC when joining a team. Which seems like an appropriate place.
<nigelb> morning all
<nhandler> Hey nigelb
<nigelb> hola nhandler
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> heya duanedesign
 * duanedesign just finished another screencast
<duanedesign> nigelb: have you worked with Drupal6 at all?
 * nigelb notes popey just renewed interest in screencasting
<nigelb> duanedesign: I did work with it and sometimes get called in to consult on that project
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah I have made it a point to give more love to the screencast team. Something I unfortunately got to bust to do last cycle
<duanedesign> s/bust/busy
<nigelb> heh :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i think i got a case of trying to do what I wanted to help with, instead of doing what I had time to help with
<duanedesign> nigelb: i need to update screencasts.ubuntu.com to Drupal6. So i am asking around to figure out who I can ask questions too ;)
<nigelb> duanedesign: ah, feel free to give a shout :)
 * duanedesign is looking for the etherpad document popey was using as a toDo list for ucast
<nigelb> morning kim0, ara :)
<kim0> nigelb: o/ morning
<ara> morning nigelb, kim0, all
<kim0> ara: morning
<kim0> Howdy everyone
<duanedesign> hello kim0
<duanedesign> hello ara
<kim0> duanedesign: hey :)
<duanedesign> kim0: I have been wanting to tell you how much I liked your cloud blog post
<kim0> duanedesign: hehe :) the one with the lots of pictures ?
<kim0> or the 101 one
<duanedesign> kim0: hehe, sorry that was a bit vague. 'You know that one about the cloud' kim0 replies 'most my posts are about the cloud' :)
<duanedesign> kim0: cloud 101
<kim0> duanedesign: hehe :)
<kim0> duanedesign: ah yeah cool .. glad you found it interesting .. I'm planning another part to that
<kim0> maybe two
<kim0> duanedesign: thanks for mentioning that :)
<duanedesign> kim0: i think a lot of people will find that useful. The term 'cloud' has been tossed around a lot creating some confusion. Also the ambiguous meaning the term used to have (everything outside the network).
<kim0> dpm: morning :)
<dpm> heya kim0, did you have a nice holiday?
<kim0> dpm: yeah thanks :)
<dpm> cool :)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<duanedesign> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hiya duanedesign
<dpm> morning nigelb
<dpm> good morning dholbach, thanks for fixing my blueprint last night!
<duanedesign> dholbach: the diagrams you used at UDS. The ones showing all the stuff to learn packaging. What app did you use to make those?
<dpm> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> hello dpm
<kim0> dholbach: hey morning :)
<dholbach> dpm, no worries
<dholbach> duanedesign, freemind
<dholbach> hey kim0
<nigelb> hola dholbach
<dholbach> kim0, had a good few days off?
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<duanedesign> dholbach:  aha, thank you kind sir
<kim0> dholbach: yeah indeed
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> heya czajkowski
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> duanedesign: up a bit late aren'tn you
<czajkowski> dpm: dholbach ello
<duanedesign> czajkowski: heh, your right :) I took too long of a nap yesterday. Bad idea. Well, not at the time
<czajkowski> heh
<duanedesign> czajkowski: hmm, what about a screencast on using the LoCo Directory? Do you find any particular features people are not using or asking questions about?
 * duanedesign is trying to come up with screencast ideas.
<czajkowski> signing up seems to cause some issues for som unknown reason
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> anyone have the link to etherpad doc popey was using for ucast ideas?
<duanedesign> aha http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/Screencasts
<nigelb> morning czajkowski, randa :)
<randa> hi nigelb, dholbach, czajkowski
<dholbach> hola randa!
<randa> dpm hi
 * czajkowski strangles paultag, my inbox is full again
<dpm> hola randa!
<nigelb> hrm, paultag has been promoted from throttling to strangling :p
<popey> duanedesign: you stealing my ideas?
<dholbach> popey, freedom hater
<popey> :)
 * popey reboots his mac
 * czajkowski has an iphone
<czajkowski> no working sim just yet
<popey> welcome to the club
<popey> which iphone?
<czajkowski> can I just say, what a stupid way to get a sim card out of a phone
<czajkowski> not the new one
<duanedesign> popey: i was looking for inspiration :)
<popey> duanedesign: :)
<duanedesign> popey: i got another one recorded this morning
<duanedesign> popey: after i eat breakfast i am gonna upload it
<czajkowski> duanedesign: do you mean midnight snack
<duanedesign> :D
<duanedesign> brb
<nigelb> czajkowski: 'technically' breakfast is what you have at or around sunrise, so that counts as breakfast :p
<nigelb> czajkowski: what is the logic to decide if a team is a loco team or not?
<nigelb> member of ~locoteams ?
<czajkowski> nigelb: well do you mean as an aproved/unapproved loco team  or just being a group of Ubuntu fans :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: well, I'm trying to steal an action item from dholbach (i'm sure he'll be glad :p) to list out the loco teams members of bug control and ubuntu dev
<nigelb> (so, from that point of view)
<dholbach> nigelb, I'm on it already :)
<nigelb> dang
<dholbach> I can give you what I have already :)
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> wish there was a public gobby
<nigelb> dholbach: can you pastebin it for me? :)
<czajkowski> etherpad...
<nigelb> I have a few hours to kill today
<nigelb> czajkowski: no code highlight :/
<czajkowski> ah
<dholbach> nigelb, just a sec - want to see if at least the small bit I did works :)
<nigelb> dholbach: sure, take your time :)
 * popey hugs etherpad
<czajkowski> aye I think that was my only issue at UDS this time, was that gobby was utterly shite, when it's been a lot reliable before, and I don't think etherpad is suitable yet I know folks love it.
<czajkowski> it was actually frustrating how many times Gobby went down during UDS and I know I'm missing notes from sessions :(
<nigelb> czajkowski: The upstream of gobby is willing to work with us to fix it.  So I think its mostly a server bork than a gobby bork
<czajkowski> nods
<nigelb> czajkowski: gobby as such is pure awesomeness.  I'd like to demonstrate its power at work some time :D
 * popey prefers etherpad over gobby every time
<czajkowski> I'm with popey on this
<nigelb> there are times when I like gobby
<nigelb> especially for code
<czajkowski> it's a lot more powerful, just not to have 300+ on it
<popey> unless they can make a stable web version of gobby
<popey> that would rock
<nigelb> definitely
<popey> so people could access via gobby client or a browser
<nigelb> oooh, that's nice
<czajkowski> dear itchy nose please sod off, no love me
 * nigelb goes to check if they have plans
<nigelb> did you folks hear about the option in gedit which would work like gobby?
<nigelb> I don't remember what it was called
<popey> also, etherpad has history which gobby doesn't AFAIAA
<nigelb> duanedesign (i think) told me a while back
<popey> so you can replay the document
<popey> abiword has it too
<jussi> etherpad also eats memory...
<popey> it's java, of course it does :)
<nigelb> lol
 * jussi rode in a cab with mr jones from uds :)
<nigelb> anyone has run a gobby server?
<popey> yeah, I have
<popey> its very lightweight compared to etherpad, but quite flaky
<czajkowski> well of course you have
<popey> hah
<czajkowski> :p
<nigelb> popey: Did it have problems in your server too?
<czajkowski> I'm having a brain fart, what is the syntax to upgrade from one release to next again
<popey> gobby? yeah, it fell over sometimes
<nigelb> ouch
<popey> czajkowski: sudo do-release-upgrade
<czajkowski> thanks
<popey> or just run update-manager
<popey> !upgrade
<ubot2> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dholbach> nigelb, it's still broken, but it's yours now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/529255
<nigelb> dholbach: thank you \o/
<nigelb> (I finally have an item :D)
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> says no update but I'm sure I'm on lucid
<czajkowski> let me reboot
<popey> nooo!
<popey> dont reboot silly
<popey> go to settings in update manager
<popey> by default LTS only offers upgrade to LTS
<popey> czajkowski: http://ucasts.tv/2010/11/08/ucast-0003-update-manager-intro/  you should watch that :)
<czajkowski> show new distribution releases: NORMAL
<popey> in the updates tab, does it show "lucid-security" and "lucid-updates" etc/
<popey> ?
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> brb
<czajkowski> had ha;lf updated and hadn't rebooted
<czajkowski> all pretty now
<popey> silly rabbit
<czajkowski> these early morning don't bode well for my noggin
<czajkowski> also nearly 7 month not working :)
<czajkowski> dear brain please work
<popey> hehe
<czajkowski> :)
<daker> popey, can you open ucasts with Chromuim ?
<popey> dunno, i dont use chromium
<popey> i use chrome
<popey> does it work for you?
<daker> no i am getting "Page(s) unresponsive"
<popey> what url?
<daker> all of them
<popey> ok, lets start with just one
<popey> give me a url that doesn't work
<popey> Chrome/9.0.577.0 is you?
<daker> this on doesn't work
<daker> http://ucasts.tv/2010/11/08/ucast-0003-update-manager-intro/
<daker> popey, http://is.gd/gTItu
<daker> Chromuim 9.0.577.0 (65479) Ubuntu 10.10
<popey> ok, one mo
<popey> daker: try now?
<daker> popey, now i have something but it's still waiting for something
<popey> ok, let me try one more thing
<daker> http://is.gd/gTIVX
<popey> try now?
<daker> same as the first screenshot
<popey> hmm
<daker> i just see the header & the logo
<popey> ok, have disabled caching, try now?
<daker> popey, same as the second screenshot
<popey> hmm
<popey> does chromium not just helpfully tell you what it's waiting on? :)
<czajkowski> no chromium is less than helpful with error reporting
<czajkowski> it refused to let me open an internal wiki page earlier on
<daker> popey, wait a second i'll try to debug
<popey> thanks daker
<randa> dholbach: czajkowski I sent you guys an email (cc) just FYI
<czajkowski> randa: thanks
<daker> first thinng a javascript error
<daker> Unable to post message to http://googleads.g.doubleclick.net. Recipient has origin http://ucasts.tv.
<popey> how odd
 * czajkowski hugs randa 
<Pendulum> hiya
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ello
<duanedesign> morning Pendulum
<nigelb> morning Pendulum :)
<randa> thanks czajkowski
<nigelb> randa: czajkowski was about to strangle paultag for mails, be warned :P
<czajkowski> nigelb: randa is totally didfferent and allowed to send me mails
<nigelb> right right :p
<randa> nigelb ;)
<daker> popey, it works now after upgrading to Chromuim 9.0.578.0 (65618)
<popey> yay!
<popey> thanks for testing!
<daker> popey, np
<czajkowski> randa: you ok over there
<czajkowski> Millbank seems rather crazy
<Pendulum> czajkowski: just saw something saying Millbank's being evacuated so she may not be by computer
<Pici> yikes.
<Pici> Everything okay?
<popey> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-11726822
<popey> "They have been burning placards nearby. Some broke into the lobby of the building, Millbank Tower."
<randa> czajkowski: yes crazy though we evacuated
<randa> popey: http://news.sky.com/skynews/
<randa> im back now
<Pici> Yeesh, thats a bit scary.
<jcastro> hi popey
<jcastro> http://ubuntudevelopers.blip.tv/file/4363767/
<jcastro> I got to use pitivi and it all worked!
<popey> :)
<Pici> Hmm.. my computer didn't like that link very much: http://nullcortex.com/upload/images/screenshots/odd.png
<jcastro> pici: yikes
<duanedesign> popey: if you have time today could you copy over the new screencast I uploaded. 002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<jcastro> Pici: try now, the conversion to h264 is done
<Pici> jcastro: I just refreshed, looks better now.
<Pici> I'll blame most of the issue on Windows though.  (*sadface*)
<jcastro> that font in your browser makes me sad
<popey> duanedesign: done
<czajkowski> gah
<jcastro> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> heya jcastro
<jcastro> I was looking for UDS pics to show jill
<jcastro> and look what I found
<jcastro> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072209328_XmkLE
<jcastro> us fixing your session!
<dholbach> haha, yes :)
<nigelb> jcastro: I like your costume in the party :)
<jcastro> heh
<duanedesign> popey: thank you kind sir
<popey> np
<nigelb> duanedesign: I think you've been corrupted by doctormo :p
<popey> easily done
<jcastro> dholbach: omg, sit down
<jcastro> mvo accepted one of my branches!
<dholbach> jcastro, I noticed :)
<jcastro> he must not have enough work to do
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> jcastro: did change the spelling of colour to color? ;)
<jcastro> heh
<nigelb> jcastro: j/k :)
 * nigelb hugs jcastro 
<jono> hey all
<dpm> hi jono
<nigelb> hola jono
<Pendulum> morning jono
<jono> hey dpm, nigelb, Pendulum
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1618164
<jcastro> hah
<dholbach> jono, ready to mumble? :)
<Pici> heh
<jono> dholbach, jcastro, dpm, kim0 logging in
<nisshh> jcastro, lol, there have been some tweets on twitter about that :)
<nisshh> (not that i use twitter)
<Technoviking> Are our freinds at Millbank ok?
<jcastro> they appear to be fine
<czajkowski> pesky students
<jcastro> Technoviking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1618164
<dholbach> alright my friends, I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<Technoviking> jcastro: heh
<dpm> ok everyone, see you all tomorrow - have a nice rest of the day!
<sense> goedenavond
<paultag> sense, that sounds like dirty German. Like a really drunk German from Austria
<paultag> Wait...
<paultag> Austrian *
<sense> paultag: I'm offended!
<sense> You just insulted my language!
<sense> How dare you!
<paultag> sense, Naja, naturlich :)
<paultag> sense, Deutsch ist die sprache am besten :)
<sense> Schade Deutschland, alles ist vorbei, alles ist vorbei, alles ist vorbei! Schade Deutschland, alles ist vorbei, alles ist vorbei, alles ist vorbei!
<paultag> hehehe
<paultag> <3 sense
<sense> Football choirs can be rude, but this one is actually quite polite. (compared to the rest)
<paultag> oh yes :)
<paultag> the US Baseball teams the Red Sox and the Yankees have fans that get very nasty to the other
<paultag> That did not sound like English
<paultag> I need to stop thinking German in my head sometimes
<sense> :)
<sense> I understand you.
<sense> paultag: Amsterdam AJAX fans call themselves the 'super Jews', so when Rotterdam Feynoord visists them some of their fans start making the sounds of leaking gas. It can get pretty bad.
<paultag> oh nooo
<paultag> I should not be laughing at all
<paultag> that's really bad
<sense> It is the worst case, because they got the most sensitive nickname,
<sense> paultag: Ronald Koeman, player in the Dutch eleven once wiped his ass with the shirt of a German player (they swap shirts after a game) after he had takena d ump.
<paultag> ouch
<sense> and Dutch people used to scream 'give us our bikes back!' to Germans during football matches, a reference to WWII.
<sense> and then they would throw their bikes at the Germans :P
<paultag> hehe
<duanedesign> hello sense paultag
<sense> hi duanedesign
<paultag> hey duanedesign
<duanedesign> i am really starting to like unity. Once they get the few issues and bugs fixed I think it is going to be really awesome
<paultag> I'm not a fan for sure. I'm going to either KDE or Fluxbox
<sense> I can't wait to see how they will make it look on the desktop.
<paultag> I can't stand it on the Netbooks
<jcastro> I just need the performance fixed and I'll be fine
<sense> paultag: Linux Mint will keep classic GNOME 2.x!
<jcastro> it's a dog on my desktop
<sense> jcastro: What kind of dog?
<paultag> sense, mint has tons of issues :(
<jcastro> a woof-like dog
<paultag> sense, some of their maintainers are just ouch. just ouch, man.
<duanedesign> jcastro: yeah i saw a few systems where it was slow
<paultag> sense, downstream they took my fluxbox package, took any mention of debian ( or us upstream ) out of it, and then bumped it to version 2.0 so it would "override" the Ubuntu default
<sense> aw
<paultag> sense, we've only released version 1.1.1
<sense> That seems quite ugly
<sense> paultag: not even a 2:?
<paultag> sense, nope.
<duanedesign> jcastro: seems to run great on my laptop. My issues is being able to get to Nautilus easier.
<paultag> sense, just fluxbox-2.0
<sense> argh
<jcastro> duanedesign: there will be a button to launch nautilus by default
<jcastro> I happened to be at the session where they decided which buttons to put on there
<sense> no buttons, launchers
<duanedesign> jcastro: nice. The session i was in they discussed some ideas but did not reach an agreement
<sense> you can remove the launchers if you wish, or by accident
<jcastro> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-bringing-desktop-and-netbook-image-closer
<jcastro> * set of applications by default in the launcher:
<jcastro>   - nautilus on both cases
<jcastro>   - firefox
<jcastro>   - ubuntu one
<jcastro>   - tomboy
<jcastro> voila!
<sense> jono: Are the Conservatives still in Millbank tower?
<sense> Their office was stormed today by students.
<sense> or popey, or some other Brit
<duanedesign> jcastro: going to be nice to have Ubuntu One back with some kind of indicator(launcher) on the desktop. Ever since they did away with the U1-applet users have been wanting it back.
<jcastro> I know, I hate that I get no notifications
<jcastro> I do "watch u1sdtool -s" in a terminal, hah
<duanedesign> yeah. the results are a bit cryptic but if you check u1sdtool -s semi-regularly you start to pick up on what the different 'states' are
<duanedesign> jcastro: i also use u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l  and   u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l  quite a bit to check how mant items are in the queue
<duanedesign> s/mant/many
<sense> duanedesign, jcastro: I learned the real trick in Brussels: set Ubuntu One's syncdaemon to debug mode and run tail -f on its log file.
<duanedesign> sense: that is a good one
<sense> yeah
<jcastro> <-- late lunch
<AlanBell> jono: http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/e1d0/#tabs
<AlanBell> the video is awesome
<paultag> jcastro, are you around? This'll be the last time I bug you this week, I swear :)
<jcastro> yo
<paultag> jcastro, mind if I slide it to a PM ?
<jcastro> go ahead
<Pendulum> paultag: the week is only 1/2 over...
<paultag> Pendulum, yeah yeah :)
<paultag> Pendulum, usually I'm good about shutting up and getting my work done
<jcastro> hey popey
<popey> yo
<jcastro> 2 hours until boxee's video stream announcement thing
<popey> oh?
<jono> folks
<jono> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonobacon/5164728083/
<jono> anyone want to add something similar to their blogs?
<jcastro> http://blog.boxee.tv/2010/11/10/watch-the-boxee-box-by-d-link-launch-party-live/
<jcastro> jono: as soon as I saw it I wanted it
<jcastro> on it
<jono> jcastro, cool :-)
<jcastro> jono: where's there a button?
<jono> jcastro, http://openrespect.org/share/
<jcastro> http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1534225943/inside-the-banshee-awesome-factory
<jcastro> classy!
<jcastro> I was going to put "Be nice or I'll kill you" as the header but whatever
<jcastro> jono: speaking of, why don't we have a code of conduct button?
<jono> jcastro, good point
<czajkowski> jcastro: loving you on that bug atm
<jcastro> czajkowski: heh
<czajkowski> jono: my darling dearest you free for a quick pm
<jcastro> czajkowski: it's like, we should have a popup!
<czajkowski> jcastro: and soon (sometime this cycle) have  way of signing the lCoC which imo is so frigging badly needed
<duanedesign> jcastro: just used smart playlists in Banshee to create a CD of my highest scored songs :)
<jcastro> duanedesign: I know right? Awesome
<duanedesign> it is. I am diggin' it
<jono> czajkowski, yup
<AlanBell> bug 670927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 670927 in ubuntu-website "Can not print the "Leadership Code Of Conduct" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670927
<czajkowski> is this bug going to be pasted into multiple channels
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> yes
<Pendulum> czajkowski: apparently? I've only been responsible for mentioning it in one. did not know it would show up other places :P
<jono> popey, good show
<popey> blimey, you listen!?
<jono> indeed :-)
<jono> not all the time, but when I can
<popey> thanks!
<jono> no worries :-)
<jono> keep up the great work!
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-11
<jcastro> popey: 7 minutes!
<jcastro> akgraner: I forgot to ask you about that video of me and robert, the interview
<akgraner> jcastro, oh crap let me edit that - I have it
<akgraner> jono thank you!
<jcastro> no rush
<jcastro> I didn't need it now
<akgraner> nah - if I don't do it tomorrow - it will become OBE
<jono> akgraner, :-)
<jono> http://blogs.computerworld.com/17315/the_new_linux_desktop_ubuntus_unity
<akgraner> jono, steven rocks!
<jono> akgraner, he does!
<jono> good and fair article
<nigelb> morning all
<nigelb> jono: awesome screenshot
<jono> nigelb, which one?
<nigelb> jono: the one with sil :p
<jono> oh yeah :-)
<nigelb> there's butter all over my face... lol
<maco> tried to eat a too big dosa?
<nigelb> maco: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1263/5165056497_cbe95d7916_z.jpg
<maco> haaa
<maco> dear h key: you need to do a better job
<nigelb> this is what happens at 1 am :p
<nisshh> jono, nice post to the planet about why you love Ubuntu, it just inspired me to write one :)
<jono> nisshh, nice!
<nisshh> :)
<nigelb> wow http://ui.xinh.org/
<nigelb> mornin kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey morning :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<kim0> dholbach: morning
<nigelb> kim0: o/
<kim0> nigelb: o/ :)
 * dholbach gives akgraner a big hug
<akgraner> dholbach, thank you!
<dholbach> akgraner, take your time with everything - being there for your family is the most important thing you can do now!
<dholbach> akgraner, we can't "replace" you here (how could we? :-)), but I guess we'll struggle a bit, but somehow make do :)
<akgraner> dholbach, thanks - I am talking to joe barker (I emailed him already we just need our schedules to line up :-) about maybe doing interviews with developers, translation teams as well as the loco team ones :-)
<dholbach> once your world is under control again, we'll be glad to have you back :)
<nigelb> akgraner: joeb rocks.  I know him from beginners team :)
<akgraner> since he mentioned started back doing that  - I'll let you know know as soon as I do
<akgraner> nigelb, yep that he does - he is awesome
<dholbach> akgraner, for the developer interviews put him in touch with https://launchpad.net/~behindmotu/+members#active
<akgraner> will do
 * dholbach hugs akgraner
 * nigelb goes to remind lucidfox about next interview
<akgraner> :-)
 * dpm joins the hug with akgraner
<akgraner> dholbach, if you have someone in mind to help organize dev week - please give access to the google doc - or I can send them my fill in the blank reminders, and check lists I use (which are almost like the wiki but with all my goofy notes on them)
<akgraner> dpm,  thank you!
<dholbach> akgraner, will do
<nigelb> akgraner: when's dev week? isn't it some time later?
<dholbach> I'm not sure we have agreed on dates yet
<dholbach> dev week should be some time around feature freeze, I guess
<akgraner> nigelb, it's time to hand the reins to new people looking for non-developer ways to help - I can't have all the fun now :-P
<dpm> akgraner, thanks for the e-mail. I know it must have been hard to write it. Take all the time you need, and we'll be glad to have you back whenever! I wish you the best juggling with the job, organizing what's needed for the house and all the rest *hugs*
<akgraner> dpm - I appreciate it
<dpm> akgraner, I'll take over the translations interviews, do you know if you have any in the queue that someone had sent to you and I might not have been on CC? The next one I'm looking to publish is from Andrej, from the Slovenian team - he pinged me last week and included his response on the google doc
<akgraner> dpm  - I think you were cc'd on the all - but I will double check for ya
<akgraner> them not the
<akgraner> I hope you can find someone new to contributing who is excited about the translation efforts who would like a place to help with - it's a perfect way to get to know the personalities and places in and around the community
<akgraner> and we can get them added to be able to add to the fridge
<dpm> akgraner, yeah, good point *nods*
<akgraner> same with someone who wants to know more about LoCo's or Developers - doing those are awesome as well and perfect roles for non-developers
<akgraner> I should prob blog about interviewer opportunities?
<akgraner> but wanted to talk to you all 1st
<akgraner> just like people who are looking to help with the Ubuntu weeks - we can find 3 people - one for each week  - they can learn all kinds of things about how the community fits together and works helping organize those
<akgraner> (I say 3 people b/c depending on life stuff doing all 3 could burn a person out)
<akgraner> no pun intended
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> see I still got some humor :-D and grins
<dholbach> akgraner, keep it that way :)
<akgraner> def
<akgraner> please let me know if you need anything from me that I have forgotten to hand over - but I think you all have access to the spreadsheets and check lists for all the interviews, and ubuntu weeks
<akgraner> we'll have a news team meeting on Dec 2nd, so if there is something you want get worked out that involves that team  - let me know and I'll get it added to the agenda so the team knows about it all
<akgraner> nigelb, remember that data base/team management application we talked about?
<akgraner> that needed developing
<nigelb> akgraner: ah yes
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> akgraner: when can we talk in more detail? (I'm at work now and my laptop is still in the shop :( )
<nigelb> akgraner: also, any time you need help with dev week recruitment, feel free to ask (I end up helping anyway :P)
<akgraner> I talked to a group from Stanford university yesterday that one wants to help with the care and feeding of Brainstorm so they can learn more about how the Community is using ideatorrent - but also they are looking to help be part of the development for afore mentioned applications as they agree all the ones out there don't suite the needs for groups like various open source teams that are combinations of all sorts people and proj
<akgraner> ects
<akgraner> nigelb, yep - just wanted to tell you about it before I forgot
<nigelb> \o/
<popey> Morning all!
<nigelb> Morning popey
<dpm> heya popey
<czajkowski> I love my job
<czajkowski> Just got told I'm going to stuttgart for work
<nigelb> czajkowski: germany?
<nigelb> oh no.... czajkowski is invading germany... :p
<czajkowski> nigelb: you and me are gonna have words buddy!
 * nigelb is very glad he's miles and miles away :p
<nigelb> czajkowski: oh well, I thought you'd throttle me, hrm 'have words' sounds much for friendly :p
<czajkowski> goes back tgo playing with big blue button
<nigelb> czajkowski: oooh, how is it?
<czajkowski> intersting
<nigelb> I took a look after seeing your tweet
<nigelb> somone did ask me some time back if it were possible to build something like that with open source tools
<nigelb> I'm glad I've been proven wrong :)
<czajkowski> we really are rather fortunate with planet.u.c always interesting stuff to read and people just get on with it , planet.debian gets rather cranky with people posting stuff on it and now want rules in place to stop flatter links being included
<nigelb> SIGH
<popey> http://lists.debian.org/debian-project/2010/11/msg00084.html
<popey> maybe the gnome project should sort their planet first huh?
<czajkowski> popey: sup with the Gnome planet
<czajkowski> my only objection/issues with planet.u.c is sometimes the same post appearing multiple times one after another just from different feeds, but I just scroll past them
<popey> http://ignore-your.tv/2010/11/08/what-about-the-other-side-of-the-anne-frank-accusation for example
<czajkowski> oh my
<jussi> czajkowski: and the theme :P
<czajkowski> theme?
<dpm> czajkowski, cool, I was living in Stuttgart for a few years, it's a great city?
<popey> czajkowski: the look of http://planet.ubuntu.com is the 'old' style
<dpm> (I meant «!», not «?»)
<nigelb> popey: who is therealpopey?
<popey> my wife
<czajkowski> popey: ahh gotcha
<nigelb> popey: aaaah
<czajkowski> it'd be nice if IS got around to it, but I suspsect there are a lot more things higer priority
<popey> doubt it is anything to do with IS
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, the them on planet is old and ugly... therefore I have issue with it :D
<popey> website team
<nigelb> czajkowski: you get to throttle mhall and cjohnston for it :p
<popey> meh
<popey> the theme of planet.ubuntu.com is the least of the projects issues IMO
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> nigelb: no not throttling mhall119 or cjohnston
<nigelb> popey: +1 :)
<sense> goedemorgen
<nigelb> morning sense :)
<sense> hi nigelb!
<akgraner> check it out - http://www.itworld.com/open-source/127268/help-improve-ubuntu-bug-day-tomorrow?source=itw_rss
<nigelb> \o/ awesome
<kim0> awesome indeed
<cjohnston> blah!
<czajkowski> cjohnston: sup
<czajkowski> what did you break
<cjohnston> yall throttlin
<czajkowski> cjohnston: no I said I wasn't going to do so, nigelb suggested it
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> I'm still laughing over the pic of hope so there isn't thorttling
<cjohnston> hehehe
<cjohnston> its awesome isnt it
<czajkowski> not my fault ye talk stuff I say out of context
<czajkowski> but it was amusing
<jono> kim0, ok, one sec, calling on skype in one moment
<kim0> cool
<Pendulum> morning jono
<jono> hey Pendulum!
<jono> kim0, are you on skype?
<kim0> jono: yep
<kim0> just call
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day
<Pendulum> have a good rest of your day dholbach! *hugs*
 * dholbach hugs Pendulum back
<vish> popey: in your 'petition' , hehe! " ..to my followers.. "  no wonder you are compared to Elvis.. ;)
<vish>  "I wish to microblog about the TV programme to my followers.."
<popey> vish: I actually initially wrote "my followers (hate that term)"
<vish> :)
<akgraner> dpm, Talked to Joe barker  - I'll email you  - he said he can handle the translation team interviews this cycle :-)  - I shared the spreadsheet with him - and let him know where we are at with the interviews
<dpm> awesome, thanks akgraner!
<akgraner> So I'll do an email introduction and you all can iron out the details if need be after than :-)
<dpm> brilliant
<akgraner> he rocks! and he knows a few people wanting to get involved - so he will also mentor a few people once he gets a few interviews completed
<akgraner> ok I like the word "few" way too much today  DOH!
<akgraner> dpm were you able to get the interview published ok?
<akgraner> I ask just b/c I am updating the spreadsheet so joe knows what really has been completed :-)
<dpm> akgraner, I had to leave for an appointment and I just came back, so it's not published yet. You can mark the Slovenian one as done, as I'll publish it tomorrow morning then
<doctormo> jono: Do I take it your graphic request is not required any more?
<akgraner> ok - sorry just excited for him - not rushing ya :-)
<sense> jono: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4qRJ-ym3U0 You look so different here! OpenAdvantage employee! ;)
<sense> When was that?
<jono> sense, 2005 I think
<sense> 2005 seems ages ago in my memory, but it is only 5 years. How much has this project changed since then!
<Pici> Its rather amazing.
<jono> indeed :)
<doctormo> jono: ^^
<jono> doctormo, I sorted the logo, thanks
<doctormo> jono: Just needed to know the status.
<doctormo> thanks
<jono> thanks doctormo
<jono> popey, this guy is a trip
<jono> :-)
<popey> :)
<doctormo> Can I get more votes on this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/11815/how-to-install-wacom-bamboo-pen
<doctormo> I want to make sure other wacom users see it.
<duanedesign> sure doctormo
<doctormo> thanks duanedesign
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<paultag> doctormo, I  did not have to do that for me
<paultag> mine *
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-12
<akgraner> hey facebook will be rednecking it up in my neck of the woods with a data center :-) -http://www.wral.com/business/story/8608615/
<nigelb> oh, ugh, wiki theme change
<nigelb> shock, fear, anger, disgust....
<nigelb> (and exaggeration :p)
<akgraner> hehe
<doctormo> Wmhaha, I love hunting the old questions:http://askubuntu.com/questions/8301/how-to-send-all-notes-off-alsa-midi-event
<nisshh> nigelb, im annoyed about that, there are still bugs in the new theme
<nigelb> nisshh: I agree.  Me too.
<nigelb> I ran the new theme for some time, got frustrated and went back to the old
<nisshh> nigelb, yeah, one big one is that unordered lists dont get indented, even when it is specified in the syntax
<nisshh> makes it very unreadable
<doctormo> nigelb: What theme is this?
<nisshh> doctormo, the new light theme for the ubuntu wiki
<nisshh> doctormo, its now the default one
<nigelb> nisshh: oh, yuck :/
<doctormo> I thought the wiki was going to be shot out of a cannon, defiled and then used as the foundation for the most audacious tennis court?
<nisshh> nigelb, yeah, i hope these bugs get fixed soon :|
<nisshh> doctormo, your point being?
<doctormo> The wiki looks exactly the same to me.
<akgraner> hmm I am still seeing the old theme
<nisshh> doctormo, it will look the same to you, your probably logged in and have the default old theme set in your prefs, whereas non-logged-in users would see it
<nigelb> akgraner: logout :)
<akgraner> DOH!
<nisshh> haha
<doctormo> Looks nice, a little bit too much top padding, but otherwise ok.
<akgraner> newsletter is hard to read now :-(
<nisshh> doctormo, look at a page with unordered lists on it, with indentations, looks terrible
<doctormo> What is it with every website now having the (c) Canonical Ltd, it really bugs me that community work is being claimed by Canonical.
<doctormo> Even the bloody spread ubuntu website which has nothing to do with Canonical has the same damn thing on it.
<nisshh> doctormo, yeah, i think they are just saying "this is part of canonical"
<doctormo> nisshh: That's not how you say it, and besides, most of the websites aren't. They're community websites hosted graciously by Canonical.
<nisshh> doctormo, point to you :)
<doctormo> If I thought for a second that Canonical managers considered the community to be a special needs group of Canonical ownership I'd ship out to Debian. I need to see Canonical acting responsibly with it's power.
<nisshh> i see
<doctormo> (the fact that I'm still here means I see this as a few oversights) ;-)
<nisshh> yeah
<akgraner> doctormo isn't it b/c the theme is owned  and developed by Canonical and community is granted a very liberal use license for use on their sites?  (could be wrong)
<akgraner> this was there is some legal protection for the theme, the colors, etc
<doctormo> akgraner: Could be, but check out http://ground-control.org where at the bottom we specify different copyright owners for parts.
 * nisshh goes and watches some episodes of Supernatural
<akgraner> is there anything stopping other Ubuntu sites from doing that?
<akgraner> whoever admins those sites can add that easily enough right?
<akgraner> you just add it to the footer and life is sunshine and roses :-)
<doctormo> akgraner: Yep, just a case of adding the right stuff there and it's all golden.
<doctormo> Hmm, I need the question http://askubuntu.com/questions/11815/how-to-install-wacom-bamboo-pen to be voted up since it's important information.
 * doctormo wonders if jcastro does ask ubuntu in his sleep.
<nisshh> doctormo, i suspect he might :)
<nigelb> doctormo: He sleep answers
<duanedesign> ha
<nigelb> doctormo: Just like sleep walk :p
<nisshh> nigelb, sleep-n-ask syndrome i believe its called :)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> where are the horsemen today :)
<nigelb> Good morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb, all
<kim0> morning ubuntians
<kim0> nigelb: hey :)
<nigelb> hola kim0 :)
<kim0> o/
<AlanBell> anyone use the wiki here? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-November/005103.html
<nigelb> AlanBell: we noticed...
<nigelb> AlanBell: oh, nice diging \o/
<nigelb> heh, 'so this is me starting to push for it'..... AlanBell you rock \o/
<nigelb> morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb :)
<AlanBell> today should be compiz-unity in a ppa day \o/
<nisshh> AlanBell, wooooo!
<nisshh> :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<nisshh> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi nisshh
<nigelb> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<kim0> dholbach: dpm morning fellas
<kim0> o/
<dpm> good morning kim0!, morgen dholbach!
<dholbach> heya kim, hi dpm
<popey> morning all!
<dholbach> hola popey
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> morning randa, czajkowski :)
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<randa> happy friday, nigelb dholbach czajkowski dpm ara popey
<dholbach> hola randa
<nigelb> Friday... 3.5 hours more :D
<ara> happy Friday, randa!
<dpm> hey randa, hey ara, hey czajkowski, popey and everyone else!
<czajkowski> how are we all this friday morning
<dpm> \o/
<czajkowski> randa: *hugs* thanks package was received
<randa> perfect czajkowski :)
<randa> czajkowski: petra will be the contact for shipit soon
<randa> but we will announce this
<czajkowski> okie dokie
<czajkowski> thanks
 * popey hugs randa 
<popey> I don't have any packages, but you deserve a massive hug anyway
<randa> ;)
<nigelb> I agree
 * nigelb hugs randa too :)
<randa> thanks guys!
 * randa feels loved today
<nigelb> heh :)
<nigelb> git status
<nigelb> aaaargh!
<nigelb> czajkowski: I need help :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: Can I PM you?
<czajkowski> sure
<nigelb> \o/ My laptop is fixed! yay
<czajkowski> yay
<nigelb> nisshh: ping
<popey> alan@bishop:~$ grep -ic hugs\ dholbach irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-community-team.log
<popey> 138
<popey> alan@bishop:~$ grep -ic dholbach\ hugs irclogs/freenode/#ubuntu-community-team.log
<popey> 427
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<nigelb> lol
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * nigelb hugs dholbach too!
 * dholbach hugs you all back :-)
<nigelb> I'm curious to see how many times I've hugged :p
<popey> 90
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> popey: do you have the video of that bot you ran on release day?
 * nigelb forgets its name
<popey> piespy
<popey> yeah, turned out not to be particularly interesting to watch
<popey> http://blip.tv/file/4285537
<dholbach> duanedesign, HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :)
 * dholbach hugs duanedesign
<nigelb> oooh
<nigelb> duanedesign:
<nigelb>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   __
<nigelb> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / /
<nigelb> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /
<nigelb> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| |
<nigelb> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_|
<nigelb>  
<nigelb> \O/
<nigelb> hrm, that was supposed to go into a PM :(
<nigelb> paultag: around?
<czajkowski> bit early for him
<nigelb> czajkowski: he's ping me back when comes on :D
<Pendulum> duanedesign: happy birthday :)
<nigelb> *he'll
<duanedesign> nigelb: :)
 * nigelb hugs duanedesign 
 * duanedesign hugs nigelb 
<duanedesign> thank you dholbach Pendulum and everyone else for the happy birthday wishes
<dholbach> :-)
<nisshh> nigelb, sorry, i was eating dinner, whats up?
<nigelb> nisshh: you wanted to have your loco do events in classroom rite?
<nigelb> did you see the loco day announcement?
<nisshh> nigelb, yep
<nigelb> nisshh: want to sign up ? :)
<nisshh> nigelb, no i didnt see the announcement
<nisshh> i dunno
<nisshh> my loco hasnt had a meeting since
<nisshh> so i havent had a chance to discuss it
<nisshh> nigelb, is there a deadline for signing up?
<nisshh> nigelb, and where is the announcement
<nigelb> nisshh: about 1 our before the session would a nice deadline :p
<nigelb> s/our/hour
<nigelb> nisshh: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-classroom/2010-November/000243.html
<nisshh> lol, ok
<nisshh> nigelb, ah yeah, i saw that somewhere thismorning
 * nigelb bops nisshh on the head ;)
<nisshh> huh?
<nigelb> s/bops/whacks (for clarity)
<nisshh> no, why did you bop me on the head?....
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> "I didn't see it" "wait, I saw that somewhere" :p
<nigelb> Anyone in the community nifty with node.js? ;)
<nigelb> I just saw some awesome stuff done with it :D
<nisshh> nigelb, lol, no i thought you meant some sort of official announcement that i didnt see, i wasnt expecting an ML announcement
<nigelb> http://transloadit.com/ => javascript in client and server side; how awesome!
<nisshh> nigelb, my next loco meeting is on the 14th december, ill try and get it brought forward, i really want to do the loco day, unfortunately, our loco is very, very inactive
<nigelb> nisshh: nice time to wake them up :)
<nisshh> nigelb, hehe, for my loco its between 9pm and 12pm right now :)
<nisshh> nigelb, what sort of topics are being covered at loco day?
<nigelb> nisshh: something loco-ish is the plan
<nigelb> Its left to the loco's themselves
<nisshh> nigelb, something loco-ish?
<czajkowski> so I dont know why they dont use their own loco channel..
<nigelb> nisshh: well, something like "how to have successful meetups?"
<nigelb> nisshh: but the thing is we'd be using the classroom team and more locos can share their ideas
<nisshh> nigelb, oh ok, well our loco cant do that, we got unapproved for being inefficient :)
<nigelb> nisshh: heh, just take a pick of topics :)
<nisshh> yeah
<nigelb> we'll help you out once we get past the "get more people to do sessions!!" stage
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> nigelb, ill talk to others in the loco and ill let you know around the 15th of december or so (after our next loco meeting)
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> nisshh: um, that's kinda a few days before the planned date :(
<czajkowski> nisshh: you know just doing things in your own channel, or not on irc like a going for a coffee is just as good if not better to get discussions going
<nisshh> nigelb, yeah, i realise, im trying to move the meeting forward atleast a week, dunno if i can though :)
<czajkowski> nisshh: getting some folks on irc is just not possible, either due to work or choice, and can cut people off from wanting to get involved so dont worry
<nisshh> czajkowski, yeah, thats what im doing now
<czajkowski> nisshh: good stuff and I think you'll find you'll get more response doing that kinda thing
<nisshh> czajkowski, our loco has a problem with meetups, since we are so few and spread out a long way (australian loco)
<nisshh> we very rarely meetup physically
<czajkowski> nisshh: right but that can happen in any loco tnbh
<czajkowski> not just larger counteries tbh
<czajkowski> nisshh: or getting discussions on email is a good idea also
<czajkowski> pick a random topic and say lets chat about this or somethng
<nisshh> czajkowski, yeah, i just sent a mail to our loco's ML
<czajkowski> great
<nisshh> nigelb, czajkowski, i should have a definitive answer for you by the 10th of December
<nigelb> nisshh: that works :)
<czajkowski> nisshh: that event has nothing to do with me
<nisshh> czajkowski, i realised right after i said that :)
<nisshh> nigelb, cool
<jcastro> hi!
<czajkowski> jcastro: ello there
<popey> MOO!
<czajkowski> does anyone remember which sessions this was decided upon : he Leadership Code Of Conduct was agreed to play a formal role in leadership in Ubuntu, and the translations community will be porting it to DocBook so it can be translated by the community.
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDSProceedings/N/Final
<nisshh> nigelb, is there a list of sessions that are already planned? i need some inspiration :)
<Pici> czajkowski: I thought that there were seperate named sessions for each.
<czajkowski> I knoew it was to be translated
<czajkowski> just didnt see the outcome of it
<czajkowski> :)
<dpm> czajkowski, all the notes are here (for the one on translations - I don't know about the other part): https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-translations-translatable-coc - There are a few actions unassigned, and it would be awesome if someone would lead that effort, as I'm not sure I'll have time to drive that blueprint, that's why the assignee part is still open. btw, the docbook conversion was already done
<dpm> , and dholbach also submitted the branch to the CC for review
<dholbach> dpm, erm
<dholbach> dpm, I did?
<czajkowski> dpm: coolio
<dholbach> dpm, for now I just wanted to merge my few changes into your branch :)
<dholbach> I thought you'd take it from there :)
<czajkowski> dpm: if you want you can assign it to me
<czajkowski> as it kinda falls on my thingy of poking the lovely folks in LP about getting it signed
<dpm> dholbach, ah, sorry, I saw a merge proposal for the cc, I must have read it wrongly
<czajkowski> so I don't mind chasing up on thay
<dpm> czajkowski, a-we-some. Thanks!
<czajkowski> np just assign me and next week in my own place I'll get to tackle all the backlog of stuff
<czajkowski> :)
<dpm> czajkowski, done. We'll have to chase jono next week to approve the bp
<czajkowski> grand
<dpm> dholbach, that was not an attempt to load more work on you. If I had tried that, I would have been more subtle :P
<czajkowski> sounds like a plan
<dholbach> dpm, yeah, sure
<dholbach> . o O { nice try :-P }
<dpm> :-)
<czajkowski> I say we just action item paultag to do all action items, he'll create seperate bugs and all for them and then get cracking like there is no tomorrow and have them all done
<popey> +1
<nisshh> *sigh* my loco is dying :(
<czajkowski> nisshh: sup
<nisshh> czajkowski, hey, dont mind me, im just sad that my loco is dying slowly, there was a giant split down the middle earlier this year that caused a lot of grief and led to the loco being un approved by the council :(
<czajkowski> this oz ?
<nisshh> czajkowski, yeah, australia
<czajkowski> tell ya what pop into channel for a moment and we can talk
<nisshh> czajkowski, oh wait, your on the council arent you?
<czajkowski> nisshh: see pm :)
<czajkowski> nisshh: bingo :)
<nisshh> hehe, i remember now
<czajkowski> nisshh: anyways see pm and join the channel
<nisshh> czajkowski, i havent got a pm from you...
<czajkowski> you do in a window have an invite into a channel
<nisshh> ah, my status window :)
<daker> nisshh, my loco too
<czajkowski> :(
<nisshh> that sucks
<nisshh> daker, which loco are you in?
<daker> ubuntu-ma
<nisshh> ma?
<daker> Morocoo
<nisshh> ah
<nisshh> daker, if it aint dead yet, theres still a chance :)
<daker> nisshh, a very slow death
<czajkowski> ah now
<czajkowski> it can't be that bad
<daker> it will die in 09/2011
<cjohnston> revive it
<nisshh> daker, yeah
<daker> cjohnston, how ?
<cjohnston> cpr
<nisshh> lol
<czajkowski> daker: ok what do you think is wrong with your loco at present ?
<daker> i have done the impossible
<daker> czajkowski, 1) they think the ML is GOOGLE
<czajkowski> some teams do use Google for their ML
<czajkowski> it's what ever folks get used to
<daker> sometimes i feel that in a loop, each time we have to explain that the ML is for Ubuntu problems (installation, upgrade, events)
<daker> czajkowski, the last problem is we have lost 350CD, the Customs think that we are going to sell them
<daker> czajkowski, so canonical should pay a big amount if we want to recover the package
<popey> daker: other Locos have had that issue, and canonical have paid the customs fees
<daker> popey, how much ?
<popey> does it matter?
 * popey points daker at randa 
<randa> mmm?? hello
<daker> popey, i know she knows that
<randa> daker hello :)
<daker> hi randa
<czajkowski> daker: well it's not just for problems at all, can be social also, like arranging to meet up, or did you see this, what do you thijnk about this
<nigelb> lol, Keybuk rocks haha
<nigelb> london office has no windows...LOL
<randa> daker, what's your Loco team?
<daker> randa, ubuntu-ma (Morocco)
<randa> argghh I know, Customs wanted o charge EUR 1,400 unfortunately that is not reasonable for Canonical
<daker> popey, see
<czajkowski> daker: ok, well that is unfortunate
<randa> we sent letters, one of your guys even went to talk to a politician I think to ask for help
<randa> but nothing worked
<AlanBell> can you get them pressed locally?
<randa> Im happy to send small amounts to different people...
<daker> czajkowski, yeah we have organized a Global Jam we have got ~10 personnes
<daker> randa, do you mean small packages?
<czajkowski> daker: that's still a good turn out
<randa> daker: I could send 20 Cds to 10 different people....
<randa> or something like that
<randa> I cant think of any other soluction
<randa> *solution
<daker> randa, even with 20 CDs we will have problems :)
<randa> oh really
<randa> wow
<randa> daker, we dont have any problem anywhere else :( why do you have this problem in your country, do you know?
<randa> the highest we pay is 200 USD
<randa> but canonical is happy to pay that... unfortunately 1400 EUR is a lot of money
<czajkowski> aye it is
<daker> randa, we have a solution
<daker> randa, we have to contact Universities so they will send letters to explain that the CDs are not for sales
<randa> ok daker, i did send lettersto the custom office explaining that they were promotional only and not for sale
<randa> but they still refused it but maybe the university is more lucky
<daker> we will see
<randa> keep me posted daker if there is anything we can do, I will be happy to help
<daker> randa, if nothing happens the package will be destroyed ?
<randa> yes daker, but we need to try, we have lot f Cds anyway... it is a shame I know but we should give it a go
<daker> randa, sure
<dholbach> dpm, dinda: I just had a look at the newest version of sphinx (http://sphinx.pocoo.org) and it seems to support making html, singlehtml, epub, pdf, latex and gettext translations
<dholbach> I'll try packaging the hg snapshot of it in a ppa
<dinda> dholbach: nice
<nigelb> why is sphinx familiar....
<nigelb> ah, yes, python documentation,
<nisshh> czajkowski, we can forget that idea with coming to an agreement with the other group in the au loco
<czajkowski> why
<nisshh> czajkowski, hmm, maybe not here, can you invite me to the council channel again please
<czajkowski> sure
<nisshh> thanks
<czajkowski> done
<daker> kim0, did you send the email to the IS (Cloud portal) ?
<kim0> daker: indeed, they are being too busy as usual
<kim0> daker: jono is going to have a call with them then to push harder
<daker> kim0, ok
<Technoviking> morning all
<kim0> Technoviking: morning
<jcastro> jono: are you planning on blogging/tweeting when the PPA lands?
<daker> kim0, btw when you have time can you write a what we need
<kim0> daker: can you explain a bit
<Technoviking> Is it ok to have your personal blog use the Ubuntu font?
<daker> kim0, found it http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CloudPortalSpecs
<doctormo> Technoviking: sure
<nisshh> dholbach, Harvest rocks!
<Pici> Technoviking: Per the design team style guidelines, if you're going to specify the Ubuntu font in CSS, you should use the following so that it gracefully falls back to something nice: font-family: 'Ubuntubeta','Ubuntu','Bitstream Vera Sans','DejaVu Sans', Tahoma, sans-serif;
<dholbach> nisshh, thanks - it wasn't just my doing, but yeah - I think it'll be useful :)
<nisshh> dholbach, yeah, your just the only person i know who had anything to do with it :)
<dholbach> :)
<Technoviking> jcastro: Are there plans to be able to shrink the unity sidebar, or should I file a wishlist bug
<jcastro> not sure about shrink
<jcastro> file a wishlist pls
<Technoviking> jcastro: will do after I install from ppa:)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend
<Technoviking> dholbach: you too
<nigelb> dholbach: nigt :)
<dholbach> take care :)
<jcastro> Technoviking: are you on natty?
<Technoviking> jcastro: not yet
<Technoviking> jcastro: have a spare box I can upgrade
<Technoviking> do they make natty dailies CD yet, or should I just upgrade from maverick
<jcastro> they do
<jcastro> the link is in the natty forum someplace
<paultag> czajkowski, hey now :P
<czajkowski> paultag: ello
<daker> kim0, videos will be hosted in a hosting site ? like youtube
<paultag> ello :)
 * czajkowski offers jono a #locoteams tag 
<jono> czajkowski, what for?
<jono> Severed Fifth tweets?
<jono> :)
<czajkowski> no for ubuntu cloud stuff
<jono> czajkowski, erm, what has that got to do with locoteams?
<czajkowski> they might like to know about it. just a thought
<popey> I'd be willing to bet nobody looks at the #locoteams hashtag
<sense> popey: czajkowski does
<czajkowski> popey: lotta non english ones do
<czajkowski> some funky stuff tweeted
<popey> Technoviking: you might want to hide yourplace/forums as it just got mentioned in #ubuntu
<popey> its appearing on google search index and people are getting confused
<sense> The LoCo Directory also uses the hashtag for its frontpage.
<czajkowski> it does
<popey> http://twitter.com/#!/search/%23locoteams
<daker> have a nice week-end
<Technoviking> ok, running natty on baremetal
<Technoviking> popey: bullocks, that explain why my web host is dragging
<Technoviking> I wish IS would get me a test box for the forums
<popey> I'd stick an .htaccess on it
<doctormo> hey paultag, are you still hiding in the south?
<paultag> doctormo, south?
<paultag> doctormo, Ohio? Ohio is north
<doctormo> ohio is south right?
<paultag> doctormo, it touches Canada
<paultag> d'oh
<doctormo> hence south ;-)
<paultag> Well south of something I guess :)
 * doctormo continues to digg merrily.
<paultag> doctormo, I'll be heading to Boston soonish
<doctormo> great
<jcastro> Technoviking: see my twitters
<jcastro> PPA is ready
<Technoviking> jcastro: got it installed, just got a big white screen
<jcastro> Technoviking: see didrocks in -desktop please
<jcastro> Technoviking: bah
<jcastro> you just missed him
<Technoviking> let me switch to Ubuntu desktop and see if I can get into ccsm
<jcastro> yeah there should be a thing at the bottom
<jcastro> like in the screenshot in the directions
<Technoviking> still white screen with unity plugin enable
<nigelb> hrm, I guess 1 am is early enough to sleep
<nigelb> g'nite folks
<Technoviking> nigelb: night
<nigelb> night Technoviking
<Technoviking> jcastro: got rid of the white screen, but the all the screen resources (Trash, show desktop, etc...) crash and want to reload
<Technoviking> aaaahhhhh... you not longer use Ubuntu Netbook, just Ubuntu desktop, I'm very stupid
<jcastro> oh?
<jcastro> I should add that to the notes at least
<jcastro> good point
<jcastro> Technoviking: ok so does it work now?
<Technoviking> jcastro: kinda, have issues in screen position
<jcastro> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=122985
<jcastro> is it like that?
<Technoviking> jcastro: yup
<duanedesign> kim0: i was looking to get some books to learn more about cloud computing. I realize this is a pretty wide open question, but are their any books you might recommend?
<jcastro> ugh, I always forget the IS team freenode channel? help?
<sense> jcastro: #canonical-sys-admin or something similar?? Maybe?
<jcastro> nope
<Pendulum> maybe #ubuntu-sysadmin ?
<daker> jcastro, #canonical-sysadmin
<jcastro> ta
<sense> I'm going offline, see you guys!
<duanedesign> o/
<sense> \o
<duanedesign> jcastro: i was trying to plan for getting my work items done and i noticed one of the blueprints I have items on is not showing up in the burndown chart
<jcastro> which one?
<duanedesign> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-community-n-irc-workshops
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> jono needs to set the series goal
<jcastro> ping him over mail though, he's off today
<duanedesign> ok :) thank you
<doctormo> ScottL: ping
<doctormo> jcastro: What do you think of my diagram? http://doctormo.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/gnome-ubuntu-relates1.png
<jcastro> doctormo: I dunno
<doctormo> curious subject
<Technoviking> jcastro: Can anyone edit the Unity ppa docs? njpatel just tweeted any helpful hint
<jcastro> Technoviking: go nuts
<Technoviking> jcastro: thanks
<ScottL> doctormo, pong
<Technoviking> jcastro: what is the sidebar dock offically called in unity?
<jcastro> Technoviking: launcher
<doctormo> ScottL: I was wondering if you'd be up for helping me with wacom support, walking me through a few things either tomorrow or next week.
<ScottL> doctormo, i would be happy to help, although i am unsure how much help i will be, but either way it will probably need to be next week (we have visiting family this weekend)
<ScottL> hi paultag :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-13
<kim0> duanedesign: hey there .. sorry for not noticing your question earlier .. Well I can't really say I've seen a killer cloud book. It's not really a separate field, any seasoned Linux server sys-admin is going to feel mostly at home. It's all about config management, and a high level of automation (unless your work for amazon :)
<kim0> duanedesign: might wanna hang out in #ubuntu-cloud as well
<kim0> and since it's past 2am for me .. I need to disappear :)
<ScottL> doctormo, i realized my previous comment may seem inordinately negative so i would like to clarify
<ScottL> i will be happy to be of any possible assistance and i look forward to talking with you next week about helping you with wacom support :)
<nigelb> Morning folks
<nigelb> darn, I missed paultag. :/
<duanedesign> helloooo nigelb
<nigelb> hello duanedesign
<doctormo> ScottL: I didn't take it in any other way than positive :-) I knew what you meant.
<sense> goedemorgen
<duanedesign> morning sense
<sense> hi duanedesign
<nigelb> 'lo sense and duanedesign :)
<nigelb> taking a nap 'for just half an hour' wasn't a great idea
<sense> hi ni
<duanedesign> nigelb: heh, i do that sometimes on my lunch break if I am really tired
<duanedesign> nigelb: its a little iffy if it is helpful or not :P
<nigelb> heh
<vish> duanedesign: hey.. is there a beginners team for fixing bugs?
<duanedesign> vish: there is. We have a Bugs Focus Group.
<vish> duanedesign: hmm, i thought that was the bug triage focus
<duanedesign> vish: ohh, i see
<duanedesign> vish: i am sorry. not awake yet. 'fixing' bugs :)
<vish> hmm, the beginners team wiki is a bit confusing..
<vish> duanedesign: np.. :)
<vish> how very odd!!!
<duanedesign> vish: what part is confusing?
<vish> Ubuntu has existed for so long and there seems to be no team for fixing bugs..
<vish> or atleast i cant find any. ;)
<vish> duanedesign: info-overload on : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<vish> not sure why the IRC channels for the Focus groups need to exist in the main landing page..
<duanedesign> yeah I was a bit curious aout that recently when the Beginners Team was reevaluating its Focus Groups. I initially started to put Bug Fixing and Bug Triage in the same 'group'
<vish> duanedesign: yea, we are starting this new team for papercuts for bug fixers, so was trying to make sure there is no overlap
<duanedesign> that will be great
<duanedesign> vish: thank you for the input on the BT wiki. I agree with you, there is some stuff on that landing page that does not need to be there
<vish> duanedesign: np..
 * vish really hating the new wiki 'theme' , fonts are so damn small!!!
<vish> and the headers are huge
<vish> seems more than double the size or maybe nearly triple..
<duanedesign> vish: On my laptop I can Ctrl + once and everything still fits on screen and is a little easier to read
<vish> duanedesign: i'v *never* had to zoom into a page.. but yea that makes it a little better.. thanks
<duanedesign> vish: when I was looking at Bug Fixing the only thing I really found was this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<vish> yea, that wiki is good
<vish> duanedesign: i blame jcastro ! he only made sure people adopted packages and triaged bugs, dint care about fixing bugs ;p
<vish> ah ha! next week bitsize bounties!!!
<duanedesign> vish: that will be nice.
<jcastro> vish: I am an enabler!
<vish> ;)
<vish> duanedesign: well, bitesize bounties is what i /think/ jcastro is planning for next week..
<jcastro> not bounties per se
<vish> yea, no rewards per se but you can just call them that ;)
<jcastro> heh
<vish> jcastro: working on Unity is the bounty!
<jcastro> heh
<vish> ehe
<vish> duanedesign: how good is response in the beginners team bug triage ?
<vish> like how many have 'graduated' to Bug-Control?
<vish> there is bug squad mentoring as well and seems we are duplicating efforts now..
<duanedesign> vish: In the past becoming a member of Bug Control was encouraged and not required.  I think that is one thing we were looking at. I have an action item to work from our discussions at UDS to work with Pedro on our mentoring program.
<vish> cool..
<nisshh> jcastro, hey, any idea when unity-compiz (or whatever the package is called) will make it into the official repos for natty?
<nisshh> (i know its in a PPA)
<vish> nisshh: how well did the PPA work for you? [looks like you cant wait to get hold of it officially ;)  ]
<nisshh> vish, i dunno, im not brave enough to run natty dailies :)
<nisshh> urh
<nisshh> daily's :)
<nisshh> vish, i dont normally upgrade till around alpha 2/3/beta
<nisshh> vish, im mainly interested because i like Unity but the mutter/clutter version was slow
<vish> nisshh: jump first and then see how it works out, you never know until you've tried it.. ;)
<duanedesign> there are still a couple small issues. The dash is not working so well so you can only launch apps from the launcher
<vish> nisshh: i'v rarely seen major problems with dev releases..
<nisshh> vish, yeah, i had problems with maverick alpha 2 not working, so that put me off the really early stuff
<nisshh> vish, you reckon i should upgrade to natty daily?
<nisshh> duanedesign, this is the unity alpha in the PPA your talking about?
<vish> nisshh: you are missing the good stuff mmaaan!  <blows puff of smoke>
<nisshh> lol
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> maybe i will :)
<vish> nisshh: what i do is usually have partitions and install the +1 release on another partition
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> i usually chuck it in a VM first
<vish> nisshh: while the stable is on another partition with the same home
<nisshh> yeah
<vish>  /home
<nisshh> too much mucking around :)
<nisshh> vish, link to the daily builds of natty?
<nisshh> (google cant find it)
<vish> nisshh: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nisshh> thanks vish :)
<vish> yw..
<nisshh> oh nice
<nisshh> an oversize cd image
<nisshh> looks like ill have to find a DVD :)
<vish> nisshh: use a usb live
<nisshh> vish, old computer here, has an option in the BIOS for usb boot, doesnt work though :)
<nisshh> i tried with maverick
<vish> i have one like that, gah that is irritating!!
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> makes me want a new computer so badly :)
<nisshh> vish, is unity default in natty yet?
<vish> nisshh: havent booted to natty in a while, so not sure..
<nisshh> ah ok
<nisshh> found a DVD!
<nisshh> and its blank!
<AlanBell> vish: here is my take on the wiki theme http://libertus.co.uk:8080/FrontPage
<AlanBell> that is just running on my laptop at home
<vish> AlanBell: neat! *much* better..
<AlanBell> fluid width, font sizes readable, contrast improved, headers distinguishable but not huge
<AlanBell> but not following the design guidelines strictly enough
<vish> a lot of other things seem odd with the wiki, no italics
<AlanBell> file bugs
<vish> yea..
<vish> cant seem to be able to do double indentations..
<vish> weird..
<AlanBell> the theme was a lot worse before, they did accept one or two fixes I did
<AlanBell> italics is indeed missing, file a bug and I will do a merge proposal for that one
<nisshh> vish, bah! it didnt work :)
<nisshh> wait, i meant :(
<nisshh> the GUI installer hasnt worked for me since 9.10
<nisshh> i thought, maybe, just maybe, but no, still doesnt
<nisshh> grrr
<nisshh> </rant>
<vish> AlanBell: merge away.. filed Bug #674936
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 674936 in ubuntu-website "Italics not possible on wiki (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674936
<duanedesign> sorry nisshh, yes I was talking about the Unity-compiz alpha
<nisshh> duanedesign, yeah
<vish> nisshh: oh the installer itself dint work? weird :s
<vish> nisshh: you are trying on a VM or ..?
<nisshh> vish, i booted it from DVD
<nisshh> vish, it gets to the loading screen, finishes loading, displays the wallpaper for about 15 seconds, then appears to start booting, but stops with no cpu or cdrom activity
<vish> nisshh: hmm, there was a problem with the installer not working because of low memory.. how much memory does the sys have?
<nisshh> 1GB
<nisshh> of RAM
<nisshh> should be enough
<vish> yeah..
<nisshh> vish, 1GB not enough?
<vish> nisshh: should be enough
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> im trying it in a vm now
<nisshh> vish, when installing maverick i had to resort to the alternate cd to get it installed
<nisshh> vish, just curiously, i tried update-manager -d, it says there is 11.04 available, i didnt know it was possible to upgrade yet
<vish> nisshh: yea, that update available once the +1 repo is open
<nisshh> vish, oh, so the +1 repo isnt open yet?
<vish> nisshh: i wonder if today is inverse day, and everything i say somehow means the other way..  :D
<vish> nisshh: nah, i meant its available as soon as the repo is open, hence available..
<nisshh> ah
<nisshh> so it IS available
<nisshh> vish, i just didnt know if it was simply there, or if it worked or not
<vish> nisshh:  yup.., updating using that command should get you to natty
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> seems like thats my only option unless i wait for the alternate cd
<nisshh> vish, i just realised, the compiz port of unity will require compiz to be turned on all the time wont it?
<vish> nisshh: yup
<nisshh> hmmm
<nisshh> this thing runs with compiz on, but its slow
<nisshh> slower
<jcastro> nisshh: next week
<jcastro> after they are not-so-broken in the PPA
<nisshh> jcastro, cool, thanks :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-11-14
<czajkowski> aloha from my new house :)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: your kidding right?
<cjohnston> hey czajkowski
<AlanBell> cjohnston: about what?
<cjohnston> It's been 14 hours
<cjohnston> the email
<AlanBell> which bit of the email?
<cjohnston> the part about not seeing any interaction from the design team
<AlanBell> oh that bit
<AlanBell> um, no not kidding, however I don't really know who is and isn't on the design team
<AlanBell> there just isn't much traffic to that list overall
<cjohnston> its still the weekend
<czajkowski> sounds very interesting
<AlanBell> traffic per month is low
<cjohnston> yes it is
<cjohnston> there isnt much traffic needed
<AlanBell> newz2000 passed on a message from the design team a few weeks back, then retracted it
<AlanBell> my take on that was that because messages from the design team to the list were done by passing through the webmaster that they were not directly participating in the list
<AlanBell> I might well be wrong in my assumption, but I wasn't kidding
<AlanBell> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-October/001067.html
<czajkowski> *sigh(
<AlanBell> cjohnston: not sure if I have said something wrong here
<AlanBell> the point I was trying to make was that I can't see any overlap between the names here http://design.canonical.com/theteam/ and the names in the mailing list archive
<cjohnston> just because they dont talk doesnt mean they arent on it
<cjohnston> I don't know if they are or not, but Matt has said a few times that two of them are on the list.
<AlanBell> indeed, hence my question marks!
<czajkowski> also folks
<czajkowski> it is the weekend
<cjohnston> ^
<czajkowski> folks may not be looking at email
<czajkowski> which I think at times community folks forget
<czajkowski> we may look at mail, but I think canonical folks like a weekdn away from work and bug reports
<czajkowski> which I think the comments on that mailing list seem to be over looking
<AlanBell> yes, I know it is the weekend
<AlanBell> I wasn't demanding answers from the design team or anything like that, just responding to the specific point that the conversation was being taken to the list in order to engage with the design team. My question was simply whether that was the right list and whether they would be subscribed to it.
<czajkowski> Bed made
<czajkowski> 1 suitcase unpacked
<czajkowski> *phew*
<AlanBell> cjohnston: I may well have made an error of tone with that email
<AlanBell> I was basically asking if something like the Ayatana list might be a more appropriate place to get the design team involved
<AlanBell> although that is mostly desktop based I think
<czajkowski> whooo all done
<czajkowski> :D
<AlanBell> cjohnston: seems they do read the list which is great https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2010-November/001108.html
<cjohnston> I saw. :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-07
<cjohnston> alourie: your welcome
<alourie> cjohnston: askjorge is yours? amazing...
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> Morning dholbach. Back in .de then?
<dholbach> yep :)
<jussi> dholbach: good trip ?
<dholbach> not too eventful, so good :)
 * popey hugs dholbach 
<AlanBell> akgraner: the gery carr interview restarts at about 9:30 and plays again
<duanedesign> good morning
<duanedesign> hope everyone is making back to their home bases safely
 * dholbach hugs popey back
<czajkowski> just in the door
<jussi> wb czajkowski
<nigelb> Morning popey, dholbach!
<dholbach> hi nigelb, czajkowski
<Pendulum> czajkowski: hiya!
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ello
<Pendulum> czajkowski: Lucy was my roomie last night instead of you. It was sad :(
<czajkowski> :(
<nigelb> jussi: around?
<scott-work> good morning :)
<duanedesign> cjohnston: /`4
<duanedesign> oops
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> o/
<duanedesign> o/
<cjohnston> did you see the conversation in #ubuntuone?
<duanedesign> i did not, looking now
<duanedesign> cjohnston: that is interesting. I did not know that. Glad you asked about it :)
<akgraner> AlanBell, I'll email that film crew , but they aren't back in England yet
<akgraner> that part is out of my hands :-) but I can email them and let them sort it out when they get to their office on Tuesday..Thanks
<akgraner> I'll be afk for most of the day today.  Taking some much needed vacation time and re-grouping :-)
<cjohnston> no vacation for akgraner :-P
<akgraner> cjohnston, oh I can find you mister - I am still in FL mind you! :-P
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'll give you directions
<akgraner> hehehe
<nigelb> just astart a fre
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> akgraner: just start a fire. He'll come to you.
<akgraner> Please give your wife a proper hug from me...I am sorry I couldn't hang out will you all very much...
<cjohnston> will do
<akgraner> hopefully we can fix that next time you are in Banner elk
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> im trying to plan out time off for next year..
<cjohnston> i have to pick my vacation next week
<akgraner> have fun and I hope we'll get to see you all in my neck of the woods next year again
<cjohnston> i hope so too
<akgraner> well off to hang out with the family  - more tomorrow
<cjohnston> be safe!
<scott-work> good morning
<scott-work> wow, i'm looking at the people in this channel and i'm amazed at the number of you that i met at uds-p, that's bloody amazing :-)
<nigelb> scott-work: yeah, at least 18 people in here wwere at UDS
<scott-work> i thought is was a remarkle and life changing experience, nigelb
<scott-work> seriously, i don't want to do my work here at work, i just want to work on ubuntu now :)
<scott-work> s/i thought is was/i thought it was
<nigelb> scott-work: I totally know that feeling :)
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro: do you know if Jono was going to show up today? or if there were 1-on-1 calls?
<czajkowski> scott-work: yay
<jcastro> dholbach: not sure
<jcastro> I'm kind of off today, I said I'd be responsive over email
<jcastro> but it ends up I'm just working, hah
<dholbach> :-/
<dholbach> go out and play
<scott-work> hi czajkowski , how are you feeling today?  still up from yesterday?
<czajkowski> scott-work: yup
<czajkowski> scott-work: staying up till my bf comes home have dinner with him then I'm gonna sleep
<czajkowski> am really tired
<cjohnston> thats cause you are so dedicated jcastro
<czajkowski> http://pix.ie/czajkowski/album/426006  for folks not on fb pics of UDS mosly of Friday night
<dpm> dholbach, I don't know. Generally we don't have the 1-1's after UDS or sprints, but I'm not sure if he wants to have them. I've also got my 1-1 with him today and I don't know if he wants to have it
<dholbach> thanks dpm
<cjohnston> dholbach: jono showed up :-)
<jono> hey cjohnston
<dholbach> hey jono
<dholbach> jono, 1-on-1 today?
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, yup
<cjohnston> o/
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> dpm ^
<jono> dholbach, my call with dpm is in 15 mins
<jono> and then with you dholbach in 1hr 15
<jono> is that what you are expecting?
<dholbach> yep
<jono> I know there has been some TZ changes
<dholbach> just wasn't sure if we'd talk right after UDS or if you were still travelling, etc.
<jono> np
<jono> I figured we will review you BPs
<scott-work> good morning jono :)
<scott-work> czajkowski: you know all the hair and beard i had?  i don't have it anymore ;)
<scott-work> wife has been bugging me to cut it for a while, i'm pretty cleanly shorn now
<jono> hey scott-work
<scott-work> jono: i was saying in channel how much uds-p meant to me and how i don't want to do my regular job, i just want to work on ubuntu
<scott-work> i grossly underestimated how powerful uds's are
<nigelb> Ah. dholbach is working on BPs.
<dholbach> nigelb, want some work items?
<nigelb> dholbach: I have plenty, do you want some?
<dholbach> no, thanks that's very kind, but no, I can't complain
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> dholbach: I managed to get little in the way of formal action items this time. But I have enough scheduled work :)
 * cjohnston assigns every summit work item to nigelb 
<mhall119> hey jcastro, would you have time in the next week or two to run a classroom session on how community teams can make use of trello?
<mhall119> we've going to use it for the community-web team
<cjohnston> +2
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> sure
<cjohnston> jcastro rocks
<jcastro> though I still need to have my work in work items, so I'm going to just mirror them
<jcastro> we can just bust out a quick google hangout
<jcastro> it takes about 15 minutes
<cjohnston> thats prolly what we are going to do
<scott-work> dholbach: scott lavender here, i'm tasked on one of the documentation blueprints, but please do not hesitate to poke me as necessary as i will probably get distracted by ubuntu studio development
<dholbach> scott-work, thanks alot - will do :-)
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> my bp's are a mess
<jcastro> I wish we could just inline etherpad into blueprints
<nigelb> lol, one of jcastro's BP is to clean up a BP.
<jcastro> so I don't have to copy and paste crap
<nigelb> jcastro: We could.
<nigelb> File a bug.
<nigelb> Not this cycle though
<jcastro> I'm not scared about you guys
<jcastro> I'm scared about lp
<nigelb> jcastro: I hack on LP. Nothing to be worried about. The week before UDS, mhall119 was asking me something about BPs and I didn't know. I eventually looked at the source, because, y'know, its in my computer ;)
<scott-work> i'm pretty lucky, i only had a single bp and andy and other kernel guys were pretty disciplined during the session, i only had minor touch ups after the session
 * cjohnston will assign scott-work many BPs
<jcastro> cjohnston: mhall119 we could do a hangout today if you guys want
<mhall119> jcastro: sure
<jcastro> I'm mostly just cleaning up my BPs and prepping for travel
<cjohnston> i cant do it till thursday
<cjohnston> im at work today
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> mhall119: we can do a quick one today and then link up with cjohnston
<jcastro> if you want
<mhall119> nigelb: are you available today?
<mhall119> though this was cjohnston's initiative, so it might be better to just wait, if you'll be available thursday
<nigelb> cjohnston: Yep
<jcastro> cool
<nigelb> err mhall119 - yep
<cjohnston> i dont really care.. yall can do it without me.. i can catch up thursday
<nigelb> mhall119: Tomorrow is a busy day. I need to run around for a visa.
<cjohnston> tomorrow is tuesday nigelb
<mhall119> I can be available whenever is good for the rest of you
<nigelb> sam here.
<nigelb> *same here
<nigelb> as long as its at a reasonable time.
<nigelb> (morning for you guys is my best time)
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb jcastro thursday at 10?
<cjohnston> est
<jcastro> sure, whatever
<mhall119> sounds good
<nigelb> yep, wfm.
<mhall119> I have a team call at 11, but we should be done by then
<jcastro> we suck if it takes more than 10 minutes
<mhall119> heh
<nigelb> Do you guys really want to do a hangout?
<mhall119> do you have a better way?
<nigelb> skype?
<nigelb> or audio-only hangout.
<mhall119> it will be audio-only for me
<mhall119> I don't have a webcam
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> cjohnston: when are you turning on precise statuses?
<cjohnston> jcastro: they are on
<nigelb> mhall119: I don't think 0.4 is on PyPI.
<cjohnston> status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/
<cjohnston> nigelb: i looked and could swear it was
<mhall119> nigelb: it's not?  I'll ask achuni, I thought he was going to upload it
<jcastro> cjohnston: oh right, they need to be approved, etc.
<cjohnston> jcastro: i have filed an rt to get the url switched to precise by default
<cjohnston> but ya, you need to get Mr. Metal to approve them for precise
<jcastro> I bookmarked by precise one
<jcastro> it's just none of them are approved  yet.
<cjohnston> Everyone should have an invite for the trello meeting on thursday
<jcastro> here's how the classroom one is done
<jcastro> https://trello.com/board/classroom/4e94f7afaef5aa0000a5d2ea
<jcastro> which is different than the normal todo -> doing -> done
<jcastro> (check out the subtasks on the back of each card, that is ninja)
<dholbach> jono, skype? hangout?
<jono> dholbach,
<jono> hey
<jono> firing up a hangout
<scott-work> lol cjohnston , we still have our own blueprints for this cycle that weren't for uds
<scott-work> but we have been working those for the most part already
<scott-work> but i still have two or three more to do
<cjohnston> ;-)
<scott-work> we have plenty of work at the moment, thank you though ;)
<alourie> good evening
<bkerensa> AlanBell: How do I retrieve Meetingology Minute if I lost the URL?
<AlanBell> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<AlanBell> start there
<jcastro> woo
<scott-work> AlanBell: meetingology if bloody fantastic!  we used it for our ubuntu studio meeting on sunday and it's top shelf in usability
<scott-work> errr....is, not if
<AlanBell> cool :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> jono: call in 10?
<jono> jcastro, are your blueprints completed?
<jcastro> pretty much
<jono> with all work items
<jcastro> not finalized though
<jcastro> ready to discuss though
<jono> jcastro, I want to review the finalized blueprints with all the actions set
<jono> we can do this on Fri if you like
<jcastro> nod
<jono> that is when I am doing Daniel and David's
<jcastro> sounds good to me
<jono> cool
<scott-work> i hope to get all of ubuntu studio's blueprints to kate tonight
<bkerensa> jono: Does your team manage the Ubuntu page on FB?
<jono> bkerensa, no
<jono> bkerensa, although I am an admin
<bkerensa> jono: ok well I was just going to mention G+ is launching pages today :P
<jono> bkerensa, cool
<jussi> bkerensa: only extra cool people get access today though
<bkerensa> jussi: Solution = E-mail Bradley Horowitz who VP of the G+ Product :P
<bkerensa> he got me into G+ the day it launched :P
<jussi> bkerensa: aww
<bkerensa> jussi: But I use G+ more than FB these days so I hope to see a +Ubuntu page :)
<jussi> bkerensa: same actually
<bkerensa> jussi: Just to much nonsense hoaxes and game request spam on FB ;)
<jcastro> FARM ME.
<jussi> bkerensa: and all those "fb is turning to pay site!"
 * jussi digs holes in jcastro
<bkerensa> Ubuntuville
<bkerensa> ;)
<scott-work> any idea when g+ is opening this up for everyone, bkerensa ?
<scott-work> i would love to secure +ubuntustudio
<jussi> bkerensa: you can email him and tell him to give me a page :)
<bkerensa> scott-work: Supposedly it is supposed to roll out over this week but I'm not privy to such :P I don't have access yet but I did ping Bradley Horowitz
<bkerensa> OMG
 * bkerensa found a loophole in their page creation
<bkerensa> =o
<jcastro> Get me in there!
<jussi> well, cough it up :D
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/pages/create
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> go there
<bkerensa> it will do a popup saying you cant get in right?
<bkerensa> will
<jussi> yup
<bkerensa> refresh the page and click on that pop up but before it redirects you it will give you a quick second
<bkerensa> to click one of the unhighlighted buttons
<AlanBell> and if you hack the CSS and turn off the overlay and popup, it still doesn't work but it does let you fill out the form :)
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Yeah I just got that far
<bkerensa> but without hacking the CSS
<bkerensa> :(
<AlanBell> firebug is great
<bkerensa> just uber-fast clicking
<AlanBell> oh, I filled out the form and hit submit
<AlanBell> create rather
<jussi> AlanBell: :(
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Did it work?
<AlanBell> no, error submitting form
<jussi> aww: "Error creating page. Please try again"
 * bkerensa has never used FireBug so no idea how to remove the CSS element
<AlanBell> jussi: we have failed to outwit google
<jussi> AlanBell: sadly. next time Ill win!
<jussi> :P
<AlanBell> firebug is awesome, but don't start learning it with G+ pages
<bkerensa> AlanBell: What do you get if you win?
<bkerensa> :D
 * Pendulum is safely home with power and heat!
<AlanBell> great!
<bkerensa> AlanBell & Jussi:
<bkerensa> Bradley Horowitiz
<bkerensa> just commented on my G+
<bkerensa> he said pages will be globally live in seconds
<jussi> :D
<AlanBell> I am not in a hurry, I wanted to be cheeky more than I wanted a G+ page
<jussi> I actually want the page...
<scott-work> hi Pendulum , that is great that you have power and heat!  i'm glad to have met you face to face at uds :)
<scott-work> by the way, scott-work = scott lavender (ubuntu studio guy) at work ;)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> jussi: G+ Page Land Grab
 * bkerensa sets a script to refresh the page creation url
<Pendulum> scott-work: I know who you are. It was good to meet you too :)
<mhall119> Pendulum: home?
<Pendulum> mhall119: yes. Was about to text Michelle to let her know
<Pendulum> house seems to be fine, I am fine, there is heat and power and internet. Anywhere there were trees looks a bit disasterous (and there may or may not still be a tree there)
<mhall119> well, at least you have the essentials
<cjohnston> http://status.ubuntu.com is now displaying the 'precise' cycle
<scott-work> that's a really pretty page
<scott-work> i don't mean it being for precise, specifically
<scott-work> i just mean that especially compared to some of the wiki stuff, this is a very well designed page
<scott-work> for those curious about me cutting my hair and beard after uds:  https://plus.google.com/100313956509426913392/posts/dWQVYkdDGv6
<cjohnston> that looks like it was a lot of work
<jcastro> hahaha WOW.
<czajkowski> scott-work: totally different person there
<czajkowski> scott-work: you look great either way
<scott-work> yeah, it's quite different
<scott-work> czajkowski: you'll make me blush ;)
<bkerensa> Hey guys
<jcastro> I AM IN.
<bkerensa> go create a G+ page for your locos
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103209052804909343382/posts
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Oregon is first G+Ubuntu related page ;P
<jcastro> snagged juju
<bkerensa> lol
<cjohnston> now there's some good juju
<bkerensa> jcastro: I snagged +Linux
<bkerensa> HAR HAR HA
<bkerensa> https://plus.google.com/u/0/108734178838301503131/posts
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa goes on epic G+ page land grab
<popey> pffft
<popey> I already got UUPC ages ago :D
<bkerensa> +Root
<bkerensa> :P
<popey> isnt that a bit rude?
<bkerensa> popey: ?
<popey> grabbing trademarked things like +Linux ?
<jcastro> jono: ok I have unity and juju
<jono> jcastro, yeah I have done most of the rest
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> nice timing
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I've been posting links from the youtube channel
<jcastro> which is trivial to do
<jono> Jane mailed me almost immediately as soon as they were being registered :-)
<jono> yip
<jono> yup
<jcastro> this will make getting the videos out so much easier
<akgraner> :-)
<jcastro> I've added the right links on the subpages I own too
<jcastro> that will make "+juju" and "+unity" work right in google
<jcastro> I just need to find a way to have more than one person manage a site?
<topyli> i haven't yet figured out how to go back to pages i created in order to admin them :)
<topyli> ah found it
<bkerensa> popey: Linux is perpetually sublicensed for free worldwide
<bkerensa> ie: Open
<popey> I never said it wasn't.
<bkerensa> popey: Well then how is it rude to secure it before a spam bot does if the trademark allows such?
<popey> How will you hand it over to the Linux Foundation when they ask for it?
<popey> s/when/when & if/
<bkerensa> popey: Well I e-mailed LMI which technically owns the Mark.... and cc'ed Linux Foundation all prior to securing the page
<bkerensa> popey: I kind of doubt they will want it considering they do not manage or own any of the "Linux" pages on other social networks
<bkerensa> Linux on Facebook for instance is managed by a guy in Spain
<mhall119> hmmm, I created a G+ page for Qimo, tried to mention it on Facebook, and it's dropping those status updated into the void
<popey> they're probably getting aggregated with all the other plus updates
<popey> "These people mentioned google plus"
<popey> oh no, facebook is properly broken
<popey> hmm, can't see your post
<bkerensa> popey: I informed Google+'s VP of Product so I think everyone is aware about +Linux and why it was created for safeguarding
<AlanBell> it doesn't seem to enforce any kind of uniqueness on page names
<AlanBell> I think if someone else creates +Linux they can just do it
<AlanBell> and their +Linux may or may not be more popular than your version, and one or the other might be reported for removal, but their strategy for name squatting seems to be to let people create dupes, so squatting has no value
<bkerensa> AlanBell: Indeed
<bkerensa> AlanBell: But then brands pages will have no value either
<AlanBell> and nothing of value was lost
<bkerensa> someone could create a Amazon page and affiliate link the heck out of it
<AlanBell> yeah, they will, because they will have all the followers
<bkerensa> and make money on Google's fail to weight pages
<mhall119> bkerensa: did you see Linus's comment?
<mhall119> Linus Torvalds  -  Junio already created the git one. And I'm trying to create the Linux one, but for some reason Google+ is taking forever thinking about it. I suspect it's doing some kind of background search on the term, and is being confused.
<mhall119> Or then it's just everybody else also trying to create a Linux page.
<popey> heh, he created it called Linus, not Linux
<pleia2> and then called himself a moron, doh :)
<popey> :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-08
<bkerensa> mhall119: Yeah I will see about deleting mine when I get back home... I have to run and do some errands ;) Linus has excellent posts
<duanedesign> popey: nice to meet you, in person, at UDS. Hope your trip home was pleasant.
<nigelb> Mornin
<bkerensa> hi Mr. nigelb
<nigelb> o/
<dpm> morning all
<bkerensa> morning dpm
<dholbach> good morning
<alourie> good morning
 * alourie just found out that dholbach is a DJ
<alourie> internet is an endless source of incredible information :-)
<dholbach> alourie, a very lazy one - I hope I'll get a good mixtape together tonight, so I can upload it to the internets
<alourie> oh
<alourie> that'd be awesome
<alourie> dholbach: you know what I've figured about community team last night?
<alourie> 75% of you have biblical names :-)
<dholbach> what is it?
<alourie> ^^
<dholbach> right, "Mr Metal" does not fit into it
<alourie> jcastro?
<dholbach> no, Jono
<alourie> why? Jono is Jonathan, isn't he?
<dholbach> sure, that was just a joke :)
<alourie> oh :-)
<alourie> and then
<alourie> 75% of you play instruments?
<alourie> of there's anything I don't know yet about David ...
<alourie> s/of/or
<bkerensa> Friday is going to be so 111111
<alourie> bkerensa: not just that, it's everywhere in the world :-)
<bkerensa> indeed
<alourie> which is very cool
<popey> We have a minute silence on 11/11 at 11:11
<alourie> why?
<jussi> popey: as does Australia :)
<popey> Armistice Day
<bkerensa> I'm going to eat 11 grapes at 11:11am on 11/11/11
<dholbach> with a prevalence of North-American and European Ubuntu people, you get a lot of Christian/Hebrew/Biblical names
<alourie> oh
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remembrance_Day
<alourie> dholbach: indeed
<bkerensa> dholbach: Are there any other kind of names? :P
<popey> oh, 11:00 on 11th
<popey> my bad
<bkerensa> Arabic?
<alourie> bkerensa: yea, mine :-)
<bkerensa> Celtic
<alourie> greek
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> yeah that too :P
<dholbach> although to be fair, these names are used elsewhere a lot as well - in Arabic/Persian these names come up as well
<alourie> and there are Chinese, Indians, etc :-)
<dholbach> alourie, and I haven't played an instrument for years, apart from turntables :)
<dholbach> 11.11 11:11 is when the Carnival season starts in Germany (only relevant to parts of Germany though)
<alourie> dholbach: still, that's an interesting statistic (sometime statistics find absolutely useless stuff)
 * bkerensa never wants to go to germany
<bkerensa> =o
<jussi> bkerensa: why?
<jussi> o.O
<bkerensa> Too much good food
 * jussi wants to go everywhere...
<bkerensa> I would never come back to America
<bkerensa> =o
<jussi> bkerensa: hehe
<bkerensa> Sausages
<bkerensa> :D
<alourie> bkerensa: well
<alourie> food in America is not good
<bkerensa> LOL
<alourie> Europe is better
<bkerensa> alourie: Some things in America beat Europe
 * bkerensa used to do food and candy swaps
<bkerensa> You guys don't have In and Out
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> also no A&W
 * dholbach disembarks from the conversation here :)
<popey> hah
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> gnight all
<jussi> nini bkerensa
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> .c
<Tm_T> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> Tm_T: hi
<ejat> :)
<head_victim> Any membership board members want/able to step in to help the Asia/Oceania board meet quorum again? We only have 3 members present at this point.
<AlanBell> nigelb: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-summit-etherpad-lite
<czajkowski> head_victim: sorry I can't at work
<head_victim> czajkowski: no problems, you can't always come to our rescue ;) On a side note, drupal 6 is looking NICE for the loco website!
<ejat> nigelb : when is your flight schedule to MY
<nigelb> AlanBell: Thanks
<nigelb> ejat: Friday evening, I reach KL about 00:00 19th
<ejat> owh okie ..
<ejat> ouch at nite .. ok .. see u then ..
<dholbach> czajkowski, all the best! :)
<nigelb> ejat: I think I miss the reception :(
<ejat> :(
<nigelb> But I'm there till 21st eevening :D
 * ejat pokes dholbach 
<ejat> c00l .. maybe we can chill around ..
<huats> morning
<ejat> morning huats
<czajkowski> dholbach: thanks it's  german based company but we're doig the english work for them
<czajkowski> h-online.com
<dholbach> czajkowski, so now I know where I can place all the Ubuntu development stories! ha! :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: I'm not allowed write about Ubuntu
<dholbach> I was kidding :)
<dholbach> but it was interesting to see that a couple of folks mentioned The H in the dev survey
<alourie> hello
<czajkowski> really
<czajkowski> ohh
<czajkowski> in what sense?
<dholbach> in one of the questions I asked how they generally stayed up to date in terms of dev news
<czajkowski> oh interesting
<alourie> czajkowski: I hate you :-) (in a good way), I'm now going to loose at least an hour on h-online.com
 * alourie is procrastinating
<ScottL> good morning
<dpm> Just corrected an e-mail I was about to send "if members are thrustworthy" to trustworthy...
<dpm> we don't want to be trowing our contributors around!
<dpm> well, throwing
<nigelb> dpm: heh, having an 'h' problem today? :)
<dpm> :P
<scott-work> good morning again
<czajkowski> *yawns*
<czajkowski> new job today may not have been my wisest move
<czajkowski> am KNACKERED
<jcastro> likewise going to a cloudcamp after UDS, not a good idea
<jcastro> the things I do for ubuntu!
<czajkowski> jcastro: you love it really
<czajkowski> wondered was there an Ubuntu presence at it
<czajkowski> was looking at the site
<bkerensa> Top of the morning!
 * popey hugs jcastro 
<dholbach> alright my friends, I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * popey tickles jono 
 * jcastro tickles popey 
 * popey giggles like a girl
 * popey pokes jcastro with a pm :D
<snap-l> Hey now, none of that
 * jono smiles at popey with bedroom eyes
<snap-l> Wouldn't be proper
<snap-l> at risk of getting my CoC thrown in my face: http://publicdomainreview.org/2011/10/15/vd-is-for-everybody-1969/
<popey> Happy Anniversary jono
<jono> thanks popey :-)
<jono> today the world celebrates the most patient ever woman
<popey> hah
<snap-l> jono: You found one too? :)
<nigelb> heh
<jono> snap-l, indeed :-)
<snap-l> Congratulations!
<jcastro> \o/
<jono> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6047/6325861251_6dc91b7865_o.jpg
<bkerensa> Happy Anniversary Jono!
<popey> awesome!
<jono> thanks bkerensa :-)
<popey> should be behind the woman tho
<bkerensa> yeah epic bag gimp jon :P
<bkerensa> job*
<jono> heh
<jcastro> hahahah man
<jcastro> that is the best picture ever
<jcastro> have you posted that anywhere?
<jono> popey, jcastro check your inbox in a sec
<jono> I posted that last pic to FB and G+
<jono> posting to Twitter now
<snap-l> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9058804/jorge-abbey-road.jpg
<popey> seamless
<nigelb> jono: what meme is that?
<jono> haha
<popey> muhahahaha
<jcastro> the lady on the plane is laughing at me
<jcastro> because I am lol'ing pretty hard
<jcastro> .
<jcastro> .
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> Why is it no December yet so I can go on my California vacation :D
<jono> I did two more
<jono> sneak peek:
<jono> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonobacon/6326638850/
<jono> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonobacon/6326638826/
<jono> I was giggling last night doing these
<snap-l> hah
<bkerensa> jono: Gimp?
<jono> bkerensa, yes he is
<jono> lol
<bkerensa> lol
<jcastro> man, you wanna do my blueprints or something? :)
<jono> no thanks
<jcastro> you need one of him on stage with hetfield
<jono> jcastro, you now have the power :-)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> man, tripit is so awesome, I am checking in and editing my seats for my return trip and I'm not even on the ground yet.
<nigelb> oooh. I need to checkin for next week. Thanks for reminding jcastro :)
<jono> nigelb, you going on a trip?
<nigelb> jono: Yep. Headed to KL for Mozilla's Asia event :)
<jono> nigelb, nice!
<jono> have a great time!
<nigelb> :)
<jono> ok
<jono> i
<snap-l> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9058804/ubuntu_allstars.jpg <- quick and dirty
<jono> I am going to enjoy my day off
<jono> snap-l, LOL!
<jono> laters all
<snap-l> later, jono
<jono> we need a photobombing site for Ubuntu people
<jono> photobu
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> lol
<jcastro> man, awesome.
<snap-l> jcastro: You're welcome. :)
<alourie> snap-l: that's crazy
<alourie> good pun though :-)
<bkerensa> Hmm the Microsoft Windows 7 phone arrived looks like they also sent me two portable speakers too
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> silly Microsoft people
<jussi> bkerensa: is it a nokia?
<bkerensa> Samsung Focus
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> It is going to my fiancee
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> jussi: http://i.imgur.com/XcdXO.jpg
<jussi> bkerensa: hehe, I was going to suggest send it to "will it blend" people... :D
<bkerensa> jussi: Well my fiancee needs new phone so I will let her fiddle with it
<bkerensa> =o
<jussi> bkerensa: you are a mean boy :P
<nigelb> Who came as Hulk to UDS party?
<bkerensa> jussi: She is the only reason we still have any MS in our house because she loves games so we have one laptop that dual boots
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> so she can have her Windows phone :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-09
<bkerensa> If you use Facebook or Google+ I made this nifty graphic you can share to show your support for Ubuntu
<bkerensa> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_4v4jLr8sZk/TrnZee43RAI/AAAAAAAACwo/mIqW9fucs9c/w352/uosocial.jpg
<bkerensa> :P
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: Hello, how's the branch looking?
<doctormo-other> anyone: Who's running the irc classes these days? I need to have a chat with them.
<pleia2> doctormo-other: I can help you out
<pleia2> the team lurks in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<cjohnston> doc, haven't had.a chance to look.. I'm ay 38 hours of my 48.hour shift
<cjohnston> doc, we hang out in #ubuntu-website
<doctormo-other> thanks guys, see you in the channels.
<cprofitt> night all
<doctormo-other> http://musl1m.deviantart.com/art/My-Ubuntu-Phone-267986471 Interesting design.
<doctormo-other> nigelb: When was the last time you played Wesnoth?
<nigelb> doctormo-other: long time ago
<doctormo-other> nigelb: We should do a game, or at least figure out how to ;-)
<nigelb> doctormo-other: Yeah, one of these days when I have time :)
<doctormo-other> nigelb: What you up to?
<nigelb> doctormo-other: Oh, nothing much. Mostly busy with work :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Morning!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<popey> Morning
<dholbach> hey popey
<nigelb> popey! Morning!
<Pici> \o
<bkerensa> Oh geez... desktop disapperead to console and said kernel bug (reboot time)
<czajkowski> aloha
<alourie> good morning
<jussi> this guy has a point. http://andrewsomething.wordpress.com/2011/11/09/formalities-are-boring/
<nigelb> The desktop thread about that was an interesting read.
<dholbach> james_w, if you feel like listening to some 'older' dnb tunes - this one is a nice mix: http://soundcloud.com/dj-aaron-jay/aaron-jay-presents-essential (I think I have more than half of those records :-))
<czajkowski>  first article with my name on it :) http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Thunderbird-8-released-1375603.html
<Pendulum> czajkowski: well done!
<mhall119> czajkowski: \o/
<james_w> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> james_w, de rien
<czajkowski> ya know the lauchpad team really are great!
<czajkowski> taking on stuff I brought up with them and now setting about how to work it all out
<czajkowski> https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg08271.html
<czajkowski> :D
<jussi> Interesting.. I note nvidia is hiring an OpenGL engineer for driver writing stuff on linux it seems
<cprofitt> jussi: that is good news
<nigelb> jussi: \o/
<czajkowski> nigelb: you seen https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-dev/msg08271.html
<nigelb> czajkowski: Yep, in my inbox.
<jussi> nigelb: cprofitt: http://nayta.monster.fi/SENIOR-SYSTEM-SOFTWARE-ENGINEER-OpenGL-Ty%C3%B6paikka-Helsinki-Suomi-102438275.aspx
<nigelb> jussi: Neat!
<jussi> good ooprtunity for all you crazies who want to come live in this place :D
<nigelb> haha
<doctormo-other> http://indeable.deviantart.com/art/liberated-from-win-7-268021888
<popey> thats not a linux job thats an android job
<popey> doctormo-other: wrong logo ☺
<popey> too many words too
<doctormo-other> popey: I agree, but the sentiment is interesting.
<doctormo-other> (that's why I added the guys work to the 'About Ubuntu' gallery and not the 'Posters and Media' one)
<scott-work> good morning everyone
<doctormo-other> Hey scott-work
<scott-work> hi doctormo-other , how are you ?  i haven't seen you online for quite a while
<doctormo-other> scott-work: My IRC's been living in interesting times and my time's been taken with the new baby girl.
<bkerensa> Good Morning All
<scott-work> OOOH!  congratulations doctormo-other  :)
<scott-work> that's amazing
<bkerensa> jussi: A follow up on the Windows Phone 7 that Microsoft sent me..... I checked it out before giving it to my fiancée and surprisingly it seems much faster than iOS 5 and Android =x
<doctormo-other> bkerensa: Does it still have that soul requirement clause in the agreement or is that just iPhone? :-P
<doctormo-other> scott-work: http://doctormo.org/2011/11/02/ubutu-onesie/
<bkerensa> doctormo-other: I much like my iPhone but when a Ubuntu phone comes to major carriers I will gladly swap it out..... I did just tweet Microsoft's Community Manager to let him know that even though he sent me a free phone I would not be using it but that it was a fast phone :P
<scott-work> doctormo-other: awwwww
<scott-work> hahah, the debian -> ubuntu clothing is hilarious though
<bkerensa> On another note the manufacturing of the phone is probably the flimsiest I have ever seen.... Looks like a short drop would make it snap :P
<bkerensa> pretty cool clothing
<bkerensa> :D
<scott-work> doctormo-other: how do i add your blog to my google reader?
<doctormo-other> scott-work: Phone up google HQ? not sure, there is an RSS feed.
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> scott-work: http://doctormo.org/feed/rss/
<bkerensa> just add that to Google Reader
<dholbach> huats, comment ça va mon ami?
<scott-work> thanks bkerensa  :)
<huats> Hey dholbach !
<huats> Fine thanks !
<huats> you ?
<dholbach> bien aussi :-)
<dholbach> qu'est-ce qui ce passe à Toulouse?
<scott-work> doctormo-other is now added to my reader :-)
<bkerensa> scott-work: Might check out News 360 it compliments your reader :)
<huats> dholbach: hum il faut beau !
<huats> :)
<dholbach> huats, pouvons-nous avoir un appel(?) la semaine prochaine?
<huats> bien sur !
<huats> dholbach: tu as un moment préféré ?
<czajkowski> tolouse?
<dholbach> seulement de parler un peu de developer advisory board :)
<huats> czajkowski: toulouse :)
<huats> dholbach: je me doute
<czajkowski> huats: Munster!
<huats> czajkowski: I know you wanted my shirt the other day :)
<scott-work> bkerensa: i will
<dholbach> huats, any time should be fine - just let's try to keep the ball rolling :)
<huats> dholbach: mercredi c'est possible ?
<czajkowski> huats: next time we see one another I'm brining you http://www.rugbyunionshirt.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/Munster-Home-0910-300x222.jpg
<huats> czajkowski: ;)
<dholbach> huats, mercredi, c'est super
<huats> dholbach: quelle heure ?
<dholbach> ca m'est égal :)
<huats> 11:00 ?
<dholbach> oui, ça va :)
<dholbach> merci mon ami
<huats> Great !
<huats> merci à toi !
 * dholbach hugs huats
<mhall119> wow, I understood nearly 50% of that
 * huats thinks that the hug has been away for a too long time :)
<bkerensa> Your conference will begin when the chair person arrives. Please Wait. [Melody Begins]
<cprofitt> doctormo-other: dude... congrats!! I missed that you are now a father... fantastic!!
<dholbach> alright my friends - have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<cprofitt> you too doctormo-other
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<cprofitt> dholbach:
<cprofitt> bad auto-complete there
<dholbach> :)
<jussi> cprofitt: youll be interested to see... http://is.gd/2jE2Ru
<scott-work> jussi: that would appear to be common sense
<jussi> scott-work: common sense from adobe? no....
<jussi> :P
<scott-work> yes, i know...i almost qualified my statement similarily
<doctormo-other> Thanks cprofitt!
<cprofitt> jussi: yeah... saw that earlier...
<cprofitt> let us all hope we can keep evil out of HTML5
<daker> arghh i didn't know that there was a session about cloud.u.c http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntudevelopers#p/u/32/8sNzrFTDK4o
<daker> jcastro is evil
<doctormo-other> daker: That's a known fact ;-)
<daker> and i don't like you when you said : "it's a crap", thanks jcastro
<daker> and seriously i think this is the last time i'll put my hands on something
<czajkowski> daker: eh ?
<czajkowski> I don't think jcastro would say that in a bad way tbh, knowing how he is it's probably in a differetn context
<mhall119> daker: what timestamp does he say that?/
<pangolin> mhall119: starts around 15:50 jcastro says the words "it's crap" at 16:23.
<pangolin> I don't think there was malice intended.
<mhall119> pangolin: thanks
<mhall119> daker: he's definitely not calling the cloud portal crap
<mhall119> he's either referring to the fact that old content isn't accessible (the process is crap), or that the fix for that, just adding links, is a simple fix (easy crap that can be done in 2 minutes)
<mhall119> given that there were 2 simulateous conversations going on at that time, it's hard to tell which he meant
<mhall119> but he wasn't referring to the site itelf
<mhall119> I'm inclined to think he means "It's simple crap like just adding a link that'll fix this problem"
<technoviking> jono: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/8878537/Worlds-last-Sikh-warrior-who-lives-in-Wolverhampton.html
 * popey hugs technoviking 
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-10
<akgraner> nigelb, there is some new video on FB of my kids  - just thought you'd like to see it...enjoy
<nigelb> akgraner: haha
<akgraner> nigelb, the whole family will be total geeks before long...
<akgraner> and yes by the end of this cycle you have my permission to say I told you so when it come to me losing my NTEU status :-(
<nigelb> yay!
<mhall119> akgraner: before long?  who's left to convert, the pets?
<nigelb> mhall119++
<doctormo-other> I think you'd enjoy this pleia2: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-wUTOM-U4oBA/TrrjoJVnznI/AAAAAAAAAVo/Fry9_4HWERI/s640/2011%2B-%2B1
<pleia2> doctormo-other: aww, usb stick?
<doctormo-other> yep!
<pleia2> nice :)
<doctormo-other> Got an install on it ;-)
<dholbach> good morning
<doctormo-other> Hello dholbach
<nigelb> Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi doctormo-other, hi nigelb
<czajkowski> Aloha
<jussi> morning czajkowski!
<jussi> BTW, does anyone know who is leading the ubuntu phone efforts ?
<popey> what ubuntu phone efforts?
<AlanBell> jussi: someone on deviant art drew a mockup of what they think it would be nice to have
<jussi> Well, Mark said in his keynote ubuntu would come to phones. Therefore I assume there is an effort to make that happen
<jussi> on his blog also: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/820
<AlanBell> fair enough
<popey> its an aspiration
<bkerensa> Good Night All or Morning (Tis 1:32am here)
<jussi> quote from amber graner.... "I was a "perfect' angel :-) but as my dad points out - so was Lucifer" :D :D :D
<dpm> jussi, can you remind me, what's the procedure to ask for a bugbot in a channel and ask for it to be logged?
<jussi> dpm: I think youll find everything in here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jussi> basically ask rt for logging, and dont forget to add the channel entry message. ask me for the bot. :)
<dpm> jussi, thanks. I cannot find the procedure for requesting a bug bot + logging on those pages. So you're saying I should file an RT?
<jussi> dpm: ok, maybe we need to make that clearer. the relevant part for logbot:
<jussi> You can ask for ubuntulog to be added to any official Ubuntu by emailing the request to rt@ubuntu.com. If ubuntulog is present in your channel, you must add the following entry message, or a translated version of the message, via ChanServ:
<jussi> Welcome to #channel. This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<jussi> dpm: what is the channel the bot is for ?
<dpm> oh, I see it now, sorry
<dpm> jussi, #ubuntu-app-devel
<jussi> ok, I cant actually add that one, you need to grab jpds - for ubot2 (ubot2 -> Team channels A-L)
<dpm> thanks jussi!
<daker> mhall119_, czajkowski he said : "i know it's in there, but it's just a crap". What he is referring to? content, portal itself. it's all my work with kim0; it's 90% of my spare time during 1 year
<dholbach> salut daker - comment ça va?
<daker> salut dholbach, ça va très mal :/
<dholbach> daker, qu'est-ce qui ce passe? :-(
<czajkowski> daker: I think honestly it's just out of context
<daker> dholbach, listen http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=8sNzrFTDK4o#t=911s
<czajkowski> daker: jcastro_ really isn't one to dismiss peoples work
<czajkowski> daker: dontfroget he's just taken this over so may have some catching up on, maybe ye can talk about some ideas and input
<dholbach> daker, best talk to jcastro_ about it - I'm convinced he didn't mean to say that you were doing a bad job - not at all
<popey> daker: at teh time he's talking about search
<popey> the fact that you cant find what you want
<popey> "I know it's in there" - I know the content I want is in there
<popey> " but it's crap" - crap that i can't find it
<popey> he's not saying the content itself is crap, but that the engine doesn't find the stuff
<popey> (I think) :D
<daker> dholbach, start from 16:20
<dholbach> daker, I'm sure that while it sounded like things were really bad, it's more to say "this is something we can improve"
<dholbach> daker, everybody in here appreciates the great work you are doing
<daker> dholbach, except jcastro_
<dholbach> I'm sure that's not the case
<czajkowski> daker: I don't think that's fair I think you and he should talk, but perhaps the session doesnt translate what he was trying to convey I can't speak for him
<czajkowski> daker: I know I appreciate the work you've done on the loco.u.c and other sites.
<pangolin> daker: I agree with czajkowski, you should speak with Jorge before going and condemning him for something you "think" he said.
<pangolin> He is really not the type of person to go around and putting down other peoples work.
<popey> daker: don't start at 16:20, you need the context of the minute or two before that, they're talking about search
<dholbach> daker, I'm sure we can resolve this
<daker> czajkowski, pangolin ok
<pangolin> daker: je te promets que jorge n'est pas ce type de personne.
<daker> btw where is kim0 ?
<nigelb> daker: kim0 left Canonical a few weeks ago.
<nigelb> jcastro is now the cloud person.
<dholbach> kim0 is working in a startup in Cairo now
<nigelb> dholbach: NICE!
<daker> nigelb, i see
<dholbach> I'm sad he's gone - I need to go and visit him in Cairo :)
<mhall119_> daker: after watching the video, I think it's just an honest misunderstanding
<mhall119_> I definitely second czajkowski, you should just talk to him
<dpm> dholbach, cjohnston, mhall119, I remember you had a similar bug in the LD to https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/885293, which uses django as well. Do you remember how you solved it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885293 in ubuntudeveloperportal "Taiwan listed as "Taiwan, Province of China"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> ahh yes I remember that one
<dholbach> dpm, https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/614236
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614236 in loco-team-portal "Wrong Country Name. (Taiwan)" [High,Fix released]
<dholbach> dpm, if you use iso-codes, use 'common_name' instead of 'name'
<dpm> cool, thanks dholbach!
<dholbach> that'll fix a couple of other bugs as well
<dholbach> right, lunch time
<mhall119> iso-codes :(
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taiwan,_Province_of_China#Use_in_the_UN_and_other_instances
<dholbach> dpm, können wir morgen mal telefonieren? mich würde interessieren, wie wir den unterschied zwischen app development und platform development etwas rausarbeiten können :)
<dholbach> dpm, morgen vormittag vielleicht
<dpm> dholbach, klar
<dholbach> :-)
<cjohnston> dholbach: says a whole bunch of words.. dpm replies with 4 letters.. lol
<dpm> ;)
<dpm> hey danilos, nice to see you around here :)
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> Only a rich white man from Africa would name an OS "Ubuntu" and a tool "Juju"...what's next a shell called "Booyahkah"? Lord he'p me!
<nigelb> (seen on twitter)
<snap-l> I'm still trying to figure out why the Orchestra metaphor wasn't good
<snap-l> Ensemble, Chamber, songsheets.
<snap-l> songbooks
<snap-l> running the process could be "singing"
<snap-l> so your servers could be singing off the same shongsheet
<snap-l> that's a metaphor even accounting can understand.
<danilos> dpm, hey-hey
<nigelb> danilos: Several new chanels on the list these days? :)
<danilos> nigelb, a few channels only for the purposes of breaking summit—I like to do my breaking in public :)
<nigelb> danilos: haha
<nigelb> I'm currently breaking it :D
<cjohnston> if only he was kidding
<popey> what is FARE-SEARCH_COM ?
<popey> looks like a flight booking thing
<czajkowski> a good site for that is skyscanner.net
<cjohnston> jcastro_: ping
<jcastro_> off today, send me a mail pls
<cjohnston> we had a trello class scheduled. do we need to reschedule?
<popey> czajkowski: I wasnt looking for one, I was wondering who FARE-SEARCH_COM was and why it was here. looks spammy
<czajkowski> ahh ok sorry
 * jussi prods at dholbach
<cjohnston> dpm: ping
<dpm> cjohnston, on a call, I'll be back later
<cjohnston> ok
<scott-work> good morning
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<czajkowski> afternoon jono hows life in california land
<scott-work> this is an interesting interview i listened to: http://twit.tv/show/triangulation/30
<jono> hey czajkowski
<jono> all good thanks!
<scott-work> trinagulation is a good podcast where leo leport and tom merritt talk to very intersting people
<scott-work> hi dholbach czajkowski jono , morning all :)
<jono> hey scott-work
<czajkowski> scott-work: hiya
<scott-work> triangulation interview kevin minkick a while back, which if you know anything about the hacking history you should know this guy, bloody amazing story
<cjohnston> jono: do you have some time free after 1p your time?
<jono> cjohnston, *possibly*, I will be at a conference
<jono> cjohnston, what do you need to discuss
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> summit
<cjohnston> jono: continue/finish the conversations we were having last week about summit development for this cycle
<jono> cjohnston, if this is not urgent, can we talk tomorrow?
<cjohnston> jono: im at work tomorrow so no guarentees.. but its not urgent
<jono> cjohnston, cool, next week is fine too
<jono> I am at home like normal
<jono> thanks, cjohnston
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> np
<dpm> hey cjohnston, I'm free for a chat now
<cjohnston> dpm: how translatable is "RSVP"
<dpm> cjohnston, not easy to translate, but I think translators would manage to find an equivalent. The only thing to bear in mind is that the equivalent might well be longer than 4 letters, if space is a concern where this string wil be shown
<dpm> e.g. in Catalan we'd translate it as "Esperem la vostra resposta" or something along these lines
<cjohnston> Would "Register" be better?
<dpm> yes, I think it would, it's easier to understand by translators, as they're probably more familiar with the term "Register" than "RSVP"
<cjohnston> we have the ability to add a comment for translators.. what about doing "RSVP" and telling translators they can translate 'register'
<nigelb> cjohnston: That's not fair.
<cjohnston> to say that they 'can' translate register?
<nigelb> To translate into a different word in other languages
<cjohnston> either is valid
<cjohnston> and they have the choice
<nigelb> I would rather we just use Register.
<cjohnston> ok.. its changed
 * AlanBell wonders if they will translate Register to "répondez s'il vous plaît" in French
<nigelb> heh
<jussi> nigelb: still around?
<nigelb> jussi: yep
<jussi> nigelb: is there a reason ubuntu pads dont have chat?
<nigelb> jussi: yup, AlanBell ripped it out :)
<AlanBell> yes, because we ripped it out
<jussi> why?
<AlanBell> because the UDS rooms use IRC
<AlanBell> it would be confusing to have two places to chat
<jussi> and the pads arent intended for non uds work?
<nigelb> not yet.
<cjohnston> no
<jussi> (couldnt it just have been hidden? )
<AlanBell> it was just hidden
<jussi> but I cant unhide it... right?
<nigelb> jussi: AlanBell and I are working together this cycle for better etherpad experience, probably with etherpad-lite
<nigelb> Hopefully, we can do somethign thsi time.
<AlanBell> however, you can only have one theme on a pad server of that version because the dynamic theme switching on the URL is hopelessly broken
<jussi> ok :)
<jussi> anyways. I used it outside of uds. oops. I need a name/title for this survey. any good ones?  http://pad.ubuntu.com/rtWQqrjItF
<nigelb> jussi: just remember the data might get deleted this cycle.
<AlanBell> I wanted to have a general purpose theme and in the iframe URL change to a less featured theme for embedding but that broke horribly
<jussi> nigelb: its ok, as long as you dont delete it in the next 24 hours
<nigelb> jussi: heh
<jussi> (and Ill go back to using notes.kde.org) :D
<jussi> but anyway. survey title please!
<nigelb> jussi: pad.ubuntu-uk.org
<jussi> nigelb: nah... those untrustable uk peoples :P :P
<nigelb> jussi: You mean you don't trust Daviey? :D
<jussi> nigelb: definately not! o.O
<jussi> :P
<AlanBell> jussi: feel free to use my limesurvey instance
<AlanBell> people complain every time a non-free surveymonkey survey goes out
<jussi> AlanBell: ooh. is it better than surveymonkey?
<jussi> AlanBell: url please?
<jussi> But I still need a title... :(
<AlanBell> http://mumble.libertus.co.uk/limesurvey/
<popey> ge
<popey> bah
<jussi> AlanBell: how do I create one ?
<popey> the question 'are you an ubuntu member' might need clarifying
<AlanBell> jussi: sure, one sec, just remembering how to do that
<jussi> popey: hrm. Im thinking to remove that, because its going to ubuntu-irc-members.
<jussi> so everyone getting it should be an ubuntu member anyway
<AlanBell> you should have an email now
<jussi> which email addy did you use?
<jussi> oh found it.
<jussi> So, what do we think? Ubuntu IRC Survey?  or someone got somethign more interesting for a name?
<jussi> AlanBell: what do I put in end url? (what is that?)
<AlanBell> jussi: I think it shoudl be on the email or http://mumble.libertus.co.uk/limesurvey/admin
<jussi> AlanBell: and call me blind, but how do I add questions.....
<AlanBell> you have to add a survey first
<AlanBell> I need to sort out teatime, back in a bit
<AlanBell> pleia2: has done a survey wtih it
<jussi> AlanBell: Ive got the survey added, but I still cant see the question bit :(
<dholbach> alright my friends - I'll see you tomorrow - have a great rest of your day?
<pleia2> you first need to create a question group (I don't know what that means, I just created a question group for all the questions)
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach
<pleia2> er, and put all the questions in it
<jussi> later dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<jussi> pleia2: ahhh!
<jussi> pleia2: one more quic one, When adding questions, there is a "code". do I need this?/what is it for?
<pleia2> I don't remember, I just clicked around until things worked
<pleia2> (and complained at AlanBell in irc)
<jussi> hehe, ok thanks
<AlanBell> yeah, I recall that ;)
<AlanBell> I just changed the survey to the sherpa theme which I hacked the css to be a bit ubuntuish
<AlanBell> I might make that a bit more pleasant
<AlanBell> wow that did something odd with the channel names!
<AlanBell> oh no, it was you copying from the pad with the URLs intact :)
<AlanBell> I think LimeSurvey is probably very powerful and comprehensive, but not as easy to use as other tools that do less
<cprofitt> hey AlanBell
<AlanBell> hi
<jussi> AlanBell: how do I now populate the email addresses?
<AlanBell> click the token management icon (last one on the survey line, picture of people on it)
<AlanBell> and create a token table
<jussi> ahh ok
<AlanBell> and you can import from CSV
<jussi> AlanBell: Is there a nice simple way to convert a file with an address per line to csv?
<AlanBell> um, got firstname, lastname, email ?
<jussi> no. Lpname, email.
<AlanBell> it wants firstname and lastname of some sort
<jussi> bah :(
<AlanBell> if you have lpname a simplish script can get you the rest
<jussi> yeah script daniel gave me go lpname and email
<AlanBell> ok, I think I have something similar
<jussi> hrm are any of the canonical community team here?
<AlanBell> launchpad has display_name and doesn't separate first and last names
<AlanBell> meh, just import it as lpname, "Ubuntu", email
<jussi> so how do I convert to csv?
<AlanBell> put it in openoffice calc and save as csv
<AlanBell> first line is the fieldnames
<AlanBell> firstname lastname email
<AlanBell> and then data below them
<jussi> AlanBell: ok, I think Ive got it all done! Just got to check it again and send it out
<jussi> Think Ill do it in the morning though. double check it hten. :)
<AlanBell> jussi: so this is just going to members who have declared themselves as IRC users?
<AlanBell> there must be more cloaked members than that I should think
<jussi> AlanBell: ubuntu-irc-members team.
<jussi> AlanBell: it was made with those who have come through the ircc for membership plus the cloaked users who didnt opt out when we made the group
<AlanBell> ok
<jussi> AlanBell: if you have time, please double check that theres nothing other untoward there. Ill be sending it in the morning
<AlanBell> ok, seen where you can edit the email template?
<jussi> yep
<akgraner> jcastro_, I missed the Ubuntu Weeks session b/c I was conducting interviews do you have the link to the blueprint handy?
<pleia2> akgraner: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-irc-workshops
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<akgraner> cool 3 days and 30 minutes sessions I am so there :-)
<pleia2> :D
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: ping
<technoviking> hey Jono
<doctormo-sda1> Hey technoviking
<technoviking> doctormo-sda1: hola
<jono> hey technoviking
<AlanBell> o/ jono
<AlanBell> in london at all over December jono?
<jono> hey AlanBell
<jono> hows things?
<AlanBell> sorting out christmas LoCo party
<doctormo-sda1> AlanBell: I will be.
<AlanBell> at http://www.danslenoir.com
<AlanBell> ooh doctormo-sda1 when?
<akgraner> hey jono  when you get a chance can you look at the screenshot I sent you about Ustream - I am at a loss - was hoping you might have a suggestion...
<doctormo-sda1> AlanBell: Assuming everything goes well with little Violet's passport, around Dec 12th perhaps.
<akgraner> no hurry mind you  - just wanted to mention it to ya
<jono> akgraner, just replied
<doctormo-sda1> It's a bit in the air atm, but I'll certainly be there.
<jono> no idea what is wrong
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> thanks
<alourie> hello
<technoviking> alourie: hellp
<technoviking> alourie: hello
<alourie> technoviking: hey... hellping could be my speciality :-)
<technoviking> :)
<AlanBell> doctormo-other: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1409/detail/
<alourie> ok, it is now official 11/11/11 here. I'm going to sleep.
<bkerensa> jono: I did check into the video streaming thing... Kaltura is Open Source Video Streaming Platform and has modules you can put in for chat... Not sure if you have a server but it might be a good ustream alternative if ads become a issue :D
<bkerensa> Bandwidth would be super intense
<bkerensa> :P
<AlanBell> jono isn't here
<bkerensa> oh
 * bkerensa facepalms
<topyli> bkerensa: interesting
<bkerensa> topyli: ? The kaltura?
<topyli> bkerensa: yes
<topyli> free streaming stuff isn't exactly common
<bkerensa> topyli:Oh its not free.... You have to have a server and install Kaltura Community Edition and add modules
<bkerensa> but it would work just like UStream
<bkerensa> only without ads
<topyli> free software anyway :)
<bkerensa> and open source
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa knows their CTO
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa was thinking about asking him about the platform some
<topyli> servers are something you have to anyway, preferably with other people's money
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-11
<bkerensa> topyli: Indeed... I have a free personal MediaTemple VPS and Linode VPS
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
 * dholbach just saw the interview with Bilal
<AlanBell> it is nice to be able to agree with the Americans that today is 11/11/11
<nigelb> AlanBell: I disagree, its 11/11/11, not 11/11/11 ;)
<nigelb> (if you see what I mean :D)
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> Morning
<topyli> AlanBell: https://twitter.com/#%21/laurenme0w/status/134682800426205184
 * popey shakes fists at MM/DD/YYYY
<AlanBell> it is all kinds of wrong
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> however today we're ok
<czajkowski> 11/11/11
<czajkowski> nobody can be confused
<AlanBell> never underestimate the ability of people to be confused
<czajkowski> am having one of them days
<AlanBell> akgraner: it has been pointed out that the DPL does not actually work at Canonical . . . https://blip.tv/ubuntu-developers/ubuntu-uds-p-orlando-interviews-stefano-zacchiroli-debian-project-leader-5726122
<popey> hehe
<popey> http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2011/11/10/blue-sky-white-sand-and-networkmanager-0-9-2/
<popey> wonder who the 'half billion' comment could possibly be aimed at
<AlanBell> not me :(
<scott-work> good morning everyone
 * scott-work hugs the channel
<akgraner> jcastro_, thank you for your service - Happy Veterans Day!
<akgraner> HOw did that video get titled wrong - working on getting that changed now....grrrr
<akgraner> AlanBell, that's not the title I gave them - we're working on getting it fixed now
<AlanBell> ok, thanks akgraner
<akgraner> I don't create the title slides
<AlanBell> yeah, I know
<AlanBell> it was just a bit more politically sensitive than most typos!
<akgraner> yeah yeah  - I know - stefano been given a heads up as well and the videos have been pulled until they can be fixed
<jcastro_> no big deal
<jcastro_> we'll just fix them and repost them
<AlanBell> yup
<AlanBell> how are things jcastro_?
<jcastro_> good
<jcastro_> going back to bed now
<jcastro_> :)
 * jcastro_ is way behind on sleep
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> who admins the ubuntu facebook group apart from Jono?
<popey> I think it's just jono
<dholbach> I'm somewhat surprised to see https://www.facebook.com/notes/ubuntu/ubuntu-1204-development-update/10150360781481546
<czajkowski> aye I do locooteams with jono and paultag
<dholbach> I think it's great to have that kind of exposure, but I wonder if it's the right place for this
<dholbach> one of the comments was "we can download 12.04 already?"
<czajkowski> dholbach: it made work feed also of your blog on OMG and planet
<popey> people are idiots
<popey> more so on youtube/facebook
<dholbach> popey, well, still it'd be good to make communications very clear, so it's harder to make wrong assumptions :)
<czajkowski> trying to learning about Type Inference so I can write an article within 20 mins is kinda blowing my head
<dholbach> czajkowski, I put it on OMG and planet (through fridge) myself
<popey> dholbach: its a giant wall of text
<czajkowski> dholbach: ahh ok
<popey> people on facebook don't read walls of text
<czajkowski> dholbach: tis an interesting read
<popey> they scroll to the bottom and smash their keyboard
<jcastro_> heh
<dholbach> czajkowski, gracias :)
<jcastro_> turn off comments perhaps?
<dholbach> I love http://xkcd.com/202/
<popey> i dont see why we should turn off comments
<scott-work> jcastro: you were in the miliatary?  i'm guessing army
 * scott-work was in the marine corps
<jcastro> ya
<jcastro> but that was a long time ago
<jcastro> I am more proud of the day off tbh. :)
<scott-work> it changes a person, did for me at least
<scott-work> in a good way too i should add ;)
<maco> when did Armistice Day turn into a day about people with guns instead of a day celebrating an *end* to war and a time of *peace*?
<maco> (ie, this "Veterans Day" anomaly)
<maco> (seeing amber and jorge in backscroll)
<maco> jcastro: day off?
 * maco looks around cubicles...
<maco> this isnt a real holiday. there's still work!
<popey> maco: 1954
<popey> It's still Armistice Day in the UK (and other commonwealth type territories), it's Veterans Day in the US
<jcastro> dang so I got the new Planet of the Apes
<jcastro> and I was going to watch it today
<akgraner> popey, once the corrected video goes up on blip can you or jcastro make sure the corrected one makes it to youtube or is that an automatic thing
<jcastro> and yesterday my brother was like "whatever you don't don't bother with planet of the apes, it's horrible."
<jcastro> akgraner: just upload the new one, it's automatic
<akgraner> jcastro, the video guys are fixing the title slide now
<Pendulum> jcastro: he couldn't have warned you before you bought it?
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> I own some pretty questionable movies
<jcastro> like Highlander 2
<akgraner> great - that's all I needed to know - it should be fixed in just a few
<maco> popey: did the US break everything in 50s? the focus on peace, the pledge of allegiance (adding the "under god")...
 * popey shrugs
<popey> Given I am a) British, b) born in 1972, I can't really comment
<popey> c) not an expert on american history ☺
<AlanBell> d) only *look* like Elvis
<Pendulum> jcastro: watch it anyway, but make plans to follow up with a movie you know you like if it turns out that you don't like Planet of the Apes?
<technoviking> Highlander 2, you are dead to me.
<technoviking> although the Rise of the Planet of the Apes is pretty good
<jcastro> is rise the new one?
<jcastro> that's the one I got
<popey> IMDB 7.8/10
<popey> thats pretty good
<technoviking> yeah from this year yeah
<popey> my threshold is ~7.1
<technoviking> not the Markey Mark pieace of crap from 2002
<dholbach> popey, you can't remember the 50s? :-P
<technoviking> my teenager ask me what is was like during World War I, #%!@#&!@& smart@#
<dholbach> haha
<akgraner> technoviking, hahaha sounds like my kids...
<scott-work> jcastro: all the people i know who saw the new planet of the apes said it was incredibly awesomely good
<jono> dpm, will be two mins
<jcastro> I will let you know then
<dholbach> bah, I hate it when I try to put pics into my dev updates to make it more obvious that it's not "put together somewhere", but that actual human beings contribute to it and get stupid comments about the pictures back
<dholbach> jono, did we set a time for when we wanted to talk?
 * jono hugs dholbach
<jono> dholbach, we didnt
<jono> can we do it after I chat to dpm
<jono> in 30 mins or so?
<dholbach> my standard reply from now on will be "it's somebody who put a lot of work into Ubuntu" and everybody can conclude the sentence with "and you didn't"
<dholbach> sure
<jono> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> was just asking because I have a friend visiting me later on and stay over the WE - but 30m is totally fine
<jcastro> dholbach: haters be hatin
<pleia2> yay broder \o/
<dholbach> ok, the comment was removed from OMG - not from their FB page, but from the post - glad it worked ;-)
<jcastro> dholbach: here is my "covers all the bases" video reply to when someone is mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0la5DBtOVNI
<jcastro> just use that
<dholbach> jcastro, sure -  I just want to make sure the rest who has to read it knows how stupid that comment was :)
<dholbach> haha, great video
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, lets do skype
<jono> I am not at my desk right now
<jono> Friday's are about working from the couch :-)
<dholbach> jcastro, they even made remixes of it
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> the whole thing is brilliant
<dholbach> nuts
<dpm> jono, can we try mumble? dholbach and I tried skype earlier on and did not work due to a problem on my end (I haven't been able to fix it)
<dholbach> dpm, jcastro's skype is broken too
<dpm> dholbach, what? jcastro broke my skype!!!??
<jono> dpm, mumble doesnt work well for me for some reason
<jono> lets do G+ but I just wont have videpo
<dholbach> dpm, I think that's almost what he said
<dpm> jono, ok, let's do that
<jono> thanks dpm
<dpm> jcastro, so what's up with your skype? On mine I can receive sound, but they don't hear me on the other end. Is that the same for you?
<jono> dpm, ahhh cam is working
<jono> but laptop cam
<akgraner> correct interview with Zach will go up on Monday
<akgraner> but all the rest are up now :-)
<dholbach> akgraner, I linked to the lot of them today
<dholbach> including Bilal's (done by the Novacut people)
<akgraner> dholbach, thanks!  :-)
<popey> aaaargh
<popey> something on my computer is making a regular clicking noise
<popey> mute and it goes away
<dholbach> popey, try asking diwic
<popey> bah!
<popey> it was an advert in chrome
<dholbach> haha
<popey> underneath everything on another desktop
<popey> so annoying
<dholbach> I wonder how many bug reports we got about it already :-P
<popey> :D
<dholbach> "so I followed a tutorial to uninstall pulseaudio... the clicking is still there..."
<popey> ☺
<akgraner> dholbach, I'd say this uds was the best one yet for video interviews  - I know I did 22 of them  - I need to see how many Jason and Tara ended up with.  I think the format is now established now if we can just get all the people to show up for them life would be grand...:-)
 * dholbach whistles innocently
 * dholbach starts looking very busy with something else
<akgraner> hehe :-P
<akgraner> yeah jcastro skated on his too...
<dholbach> popey, https://plus.google.com/114852031032123777881/posts/LcShtSkvyV8
<akgraner> but he sent Marco so it was like having jorge there...
<scott-work> akgraner:  i have some big plans for ubuntu studio ,maybe you should interview me at the next uds, i'll bring charts ;)
<scott-work> akgraner: did you see the picture of my new hair?
<pleia2> scott-work: I hardly recognise you!
<scott-work> lol, i know
<scott-work> my wife keeps looking at me funny...her eyes kinda funny and she keeps holding me arm a lot now
<scott-work> something about the man she married instead of a lumberjack :P
<pleia2> lol
<akgraner> scott-work, yep - and I'd love to interview you...it's always a pleasure to talk to you
 * scott-work blushes
<scott-work> but seriously, i'm working on a two year plan for ubuntu studio, i'm pretty pumped about lining out a set of goals and a comprehensive direction
<scott-work> it's funny that when you articulate the problem and properly define the goals how many of the smaller questions already have answers
 * nigelb hugs jussi 
<nigelb> jussi: tintin was *AWESOME* :)
<nigelb> Now my favorite Book -> Movie.
<akgraner> scott-work, proper articulation is the key to many things I've found out over the years (sometimes the hard way) :-)  I can't wait to see how it turns out - let me know if I can help you out somehow - not sure how but if you think of anything just let me know...
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> jono, yes - skype?
<jono> dholbach, lets do G+
<dholbach> ok
<jono> although you get to see me in a robe
<jono> or what I prefer to refer to as a smoking jacket
<dholbach> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<nigelb> Oh dear.
<dholbach> nigelb, I told you this job was tough
<dholbach> :-P
<nigelb> dholbach: Now I know how tough.
<nigelb> :P
<jono> haha
<mhall119> hmmm....
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> have a great evening
<dholbach> see you tomorrow
<dholbach> errr
<dholbach> Monday :)
<mhall119> night dholbach
<dholbach> bye mhall119
<jono> mhall119, arond?
<jono> mhall119, around?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, timr for a quick call?
<mhall119> sure
<jono> I am conscious not to eat into your day off
<mhall119> I've actually been working today
<jono> skype work?
<mhall119> yeah, logging in
<jono> cool
<jono> mhall119, call me up when you are set
<mhall119> skype is misbehaving, let me try again
<jono> np
<pleia2> are there SVGs available of the new pangolin logo? (I'm not sure where to properly ask this)
<pleia2> have a loco member who is putting together a presentation and wants the scalable version
<cjohnston> howdy all
<cjohnston> pleia2: #ubuntu-design
<cjohnston> dont know if there is anyone in there yet who can answer it..
<pleia2> hah, yeah, mostly the same people as here :)
<cjohnston> i know.. we are working on getting design team members there though
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-12
<cjohnston> its too quiet in here today
<nigelb> cjohnston: Its a holiday, isn't it?
<cjohnston> ya.. i always forget that stuff.. but its still quiet
<cjohnston> jono: the work items are available for this cycle on status.u.c - http://goo.gl/NfMA8  if you want to change the topic to reflect :-)
<jono> thanks cjohnston!
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> https://splendidbacon.com  lol...
<maco> Nigelb: not a real holiday. Don't get the day off work, and it's not holy, so neither definition fits
<maco> It's just tiny writing on the calendar, if you still own one
<cjohnston> if thats the case memorial and labor day arent real holidays.. i dont get them off
<maco> Memorial day and labor day just determine whether fashion-conscious people wear white jeans
<maco> Though I think those are days off for most jobs. today's only off for federal employees as far as I can tell
<maco> And according to what the tea party keeps telling me, federal employees aren't real people and their jobs don't matter
<cprofitt> I had the day off from work
<alourie> good morning
<doctormo-other> Hey alourie
<alourie> hey Martin
<alourie> how are you today?
<doctormo-other> alourie: A little tired, but still enjoying the curry I had last night.
<alourie> oh :-)
<doctormo-other> How about yourself?
<alourie> ah
<alourie> we had a nice trip after 3 poets yesterday, it was very cool :-)
<alourie> s/after/about/
<alourie> and now I'm a little sick
<alourie> good thing is that my son is OK though
<doctormo-other> Are poets unhealthy?
<alourie> :-)
<alourie> they are dead by now
<alourie> ok, my coffee is ready, going to heal myself now
<alourie> talk to you later, and get rest
<alourie> it gets easier :-)
<doctormo-other> Hmm, your poets are dead, did you kill them? Was it an Agatha Cristy type thing?
 * doctormo-other is confused
<alourie> doctormo-other: no, ...
<alourie> it was a local tour themed after 3 poets
<alourie> they are dead for some time now,
<doctormo-other> Ah, ok. Enjoy your coffee and present tense :-D
<alourie> thanks
<alourie> sorry, my English is not clear right now
<cjohnston> hey ScottL
<ScottL> hi cjohnston
<ScottL> thanks for fixing my typos on the blueprintgs
<ScottL> oops blueprints
<ScottL> cjohnston, i didn't realize you were as involved with the release process
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ScottL: im involved in a whole lot.. and nothing.. and i didnt realize that either
<ScottL> oh yeah, i remember when i met you with randall that you said you were involved with a little bit of everything
<cjohnston> heh
<cjohnston> maybe i had too much to drink that night and got involved in the release process?
<ScottL> hey, i wanted to say that i really enjoyed meeting you and your wife, i really enjoyed the conversation
<ScottL> lol, maybe you did! ;)
<cjohnston> all i remember talking about was IRSSI and your daughter called.. but i wasnt drunk, so im not sure why i dont remember what else we talked about
<cjohnston> mhall119: wave
<mhall119> no
<cjohnston> :`-(
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> have fun
<cjohnston> thanks
<ScottL> cjohnston, we talked about quite a few things, but i mainly just wanted to point out that i'm glad i got a chance to met you
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> I always love meeting new people and putting faces with the names
<cjohnston> I liked your blog post too.. about getting out and talking to people and what not
<cjohnston> uds is a very special thing imoo
<cjohnston> imo
<ScottL> i was very special to me, i met so many incredible people...and thank you for the compliment about my blog
<mhall119> cjohnston: be sure to take them by the stingray tank
<cjohnston> will do mhall119
<ScottL> i tend to speak honestly and openly about stuff
<ScottL> my blog reflects that i suppose
<ScottL> but i feel extremely fortunate to have gone, to met the people i did, and to be more included on the process, especially the blueprints and release process
<ScottL> i feel like this is a good first step for making ubuntu studio THE #1 multimedia-centric distro
<ScottL> i've been developing a plan that will probably span 2-3 years to improve ubuntu studio and engage new audiences
<ScottL> and working with the blueprints is right in line with all of this, serendipitous actually :)
<cjohnston> what you said about the 'unworthyness' and then all of a sudden it all 'clicked' is a very true feeling
<cjohnston> ill just be around to bug you when your BPs start spamming me ;-)
<ScottL> cjohnston, i mean that part!  really, really meant it
<cjohnston> i was there a few cycles ago
<ScottL> ubuntu studio has been outside the loop for a long, long time and i didn't understand what was going on or how to get involved
<ScottL> i didn't understand how to "officially" or properly make things better
<ScottL> and seriously thought that i didn't fit or belong for a while
<ScottL> not that i don't share the love of fl/oss or believe, but everyone else seemed like they were already involved in a secret club and i didn't know the handshake :P
<cjohnston> Then it all 'clicked'.. then everyone met Hope and now im just there to answer the question "Where's Hope?"
<ScottL> yeah :)
<ScottL> talking with kate was the real pivotal point
<ScottL> err, pivot point
<ScottL> it was tangible, it hooked into the things i already knew, and suddenly i found my place within the community :)
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> I met her in Budapest in May.. She is a really great resource to have.
<cjohnston> Meeting her in Budapest is where status.ubuntu.com came from ScottL
<ScottL> i think status.ubuntu.com is freaking awesome!  especially the team pages
<Pendulum> I really like status.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I envy you non-shy people :)
<Pendulum> although I'm a little freaked that I've become approver for a whole set of blueprints ;-)
<Pendulum> pleia2: I agree with you there!
<pleia2> ScottL: thank you for introducing yourself, it was very nice to meet you :)
<cjohnston> pleia2: i never would have guessed you were shy meeting you at UDS... but I guess we also did have a friendship on IRC so it was a little better
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, I can only talk to non-intimidating people I know :)
<mhall119> pleia2 is shy?
<cjohnston> Pendulum: make sure that yours are all in order, otherwise I'll come hunting you too :-P jk
<cjohnston> mhall119: I wouldnt ahve guessed
 * cjohnston isnt intimidating? :-(
<mhall119> no
<pleia2> cjohnston: it's a compliment!
<ScottL> pleia2, it was my pleasure!  i didn't think you were shy
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston: now Hope on the other hand..
<ScottL> sometimes it is enjoyable to simply sit next to a person
<Pendulum> cjohnston: kate did that I think when she created the blueprint that she used to link everything for status (I had no idea she was doing it until it was done which is part of why I'm still a little confused about becoming approver ;-) )
<cjohnston> mhall119: you never posted about the party
<mhall119> at UDS-N, Valorie told me she made a point to eat lunch every day with people she didn't know, just to meet new folks
<mhall119> I tried to do that this time, but cjohnston always wanted to talk about summit :(
<pleia2> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm waiting for pics from itnet7
<cjohnston> mhall119: when your only around for one hour a day...
 * Pendulum is far too shy to manage what valorie did
<ScottL> Pendulum, i also am happy that i got a chance to met you as well :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: yeah, I just found you and czajkowski and sat with you :)
<Pendulum> ScottL: thanks for introducing yourself!
<mhall119> Pendulum: here's a secret I learned: 99% of the people at UDS are more shy than you
<Pendulum> pleia2: I looked for czajkowski or Martyn or maco
<ScottL> Pendulum, i'm very glad i did :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: i dont know that id say 99.. but probably 90
<cjohnston> there are a number of very outgoing folks there
<Pendulum> I can talk to people who look more shy than I feel, but that's hard to find
<Pendulum> I think everyone I've met at UDS who I didn't already know well is someone who has come up to me first
<mhall119> cjohnston: only 90% are more shy than you
<cjohnston> im not very shy
<mhall119> ok, 91%
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> lol
<nigelb> cjohnston is 1%?
<nigelb> Jane's session looks amazing
<pleia2> yeah :)
<cjohnston> 6
<cjohnston> uggh
<mhall119> cjohnston is the 1%, I say we go protest in his driveway
<cjohnston> ok
<JanC> nigelb: indeed
<nigelb> mhall119: haha
 * JanC remembers at UDS in La Hulpe I first started to talk to Pendulum because she was easiest to recognize (being in a wheelchair), then later met pleia2, czajkowski, AlanBell, and others...  ☺
<Martyn> Heh
<Martyn> True!
<Martyn> mind you, everyone else in that list is also awfully hard to confuse with anyone else
<Martyn> It's not like Alan blends into the crowd and dissapears :)
 * AlanBell is like a ninja
<Martyn> HA!
<nigelb> Clearly, he won't clear security with the sword and the Shuriken ;)
<Martyn> well, he's a ninja .. he doesn't need them.  He can make them out of thin air, using nothing but ice condensed from his breath, a small bamboo stick, and some pennies
<nigelb> You're confusing Ninja with MacGyver :P
<Martyn> Well, no .. but I might be confusing it with MythBusters Ninjas :)
<nigelb> (Clear, I've been watching too much MacGyver ;) )
<nigelb> Haha, true.
 * JanC seems to remember MacGyver is some old TV series?
<nigelb> Yup
<Pendulum> wait, did I somehow invoke Martyn just by mentioning him in here?
<nigelb> heh
<Martyn> I am invoked!
<Martyn> use Hacker::Martyn
<Pendulum> heh
<nigelb> haha
 * czajkowski yawns  evening 
<popey> jussi / AlanBell that survey... how do you go back? there's a next button but no back button
<popey> you have to 'exit and clear' to go back it seems?
 * AlanBell turns on the show prev button
<popey> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html
<popey> that looks like a license violation right there
<popey> distributing a binary blob of a compiz plugin?
<popey> (libunityshell.so which is part of the unity package)
<popey> ah yes, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html#comment-347488312
<AlanBell> if it is accompanied by a written offer to provide source code on request it isn't a violation
<mhall119> popey: technically yes, but if he just released it publically let's give him time to clean up the code
<AlanBell> sounds like he is trying to figure out launchpad or something
<popey> mhall119: define "just"
<popey> what worries me more is that people are happy to grab a binary blob from a random dropbox account and use that as their desktop shell
<mhall119> popey: sounds like a recent release
<popey> mhall119: 21st oct
<mhall119> popey: agreed on that point
<mhall119> popey: so less than a month
<mhall119> I mean, he's not exactly refusing to release code, or intending to keep it closed
<mhall119> if he wants to clean it up before he releases it, and as long as it doesn't take him too long to do so, I don't think it's worth making a fuss over
<mhall119> it might help spur him on if you say you want to try it, but not without seeing the source
<AlanBell> if you ask in russian
<popey> heh
<AlanBell> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu.ru%2Findex.php%3Ftopic%3D171694.45&act=url
<Daviey> http://k.wigflip.com/s9idyGEq/wigflip-saywhat.jpg
<AlanBell> http://i.imgur.com/JTeTq.gif
<Daviey> :D
<AlanBell> how are things in Davieyland?
<Daviey> AlanBell: Things are pretty good!  I do think i overdid it last week, body still hurting
 * Pendulum hugs Daviey 
<Daviey> AlanBell: yourself, fine sir?
<Daviey> hey Pendulum
<AlanBell> oh I am fine
<AlanBell> we should do a happy hour in your area Daviey
<Daviey> AlanBell: My area will soon become Hampshire, i think.
<AlanBell> ooh exciting
<alourie> Oh google
<AlanBell> we have a no flat caps rule here
<alourie> it's russian is so funny
<Daviey> AlanBell: I was in a Devon Morrisions earlier today (other supermarkets are avaliable), and someone walked up to me and asked if I was involved with Ubuntu.
<alourie> AlanBell: ^^ than translation is quite funny too
<Daviey> Was kinda suprised he recognised my face from $somewhere.
<Pendulum> aww
<AlanBell> alourie: yeah it is a bit messy, but a *lot* better than nothing
<Daviey> AlanBell: erk, that might be a blocker.
<Daviey> AlanBell: I have been flat cap window shopping recently.
<Daviey> AlanBell: If that is the case, i'm getting a fez.
<Martyn> fezzes are cool
<AlanBell> I think a fez would be fine
<JanC> Daviey: you weren't wearing an Ubuntu shirt or something?   ;)
<Daviey> JanC: embarrassingly, i was - but it was covered by a jumper.
<JanC> heh
<JanC> just because I had somebody walk up to me at a music festival in May, who saw my Ubuntu t-shirt and came to tell me he used & loved Ubuntu too  ☺
<Daviey> :)
<JanC> (unfortunately he wasn't interested in joining the locoteam)
<Daviey> maybe it was the Ubuntu tattoo I have on my forehead that gave it away?
<JanC> eh
<Daviey> (I'm not being serious.)
<popey> heh
<Pendulum> Daviey: obviously the circle of friends is in your aura :P
<popey> bloke in my local co-op kept staring at my hardy heron t-shirt, eventually said 'where do I know that from?' I said 'your desktop?' 'Ohhh yeah!'
<AlanBell> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dox2nQ3eabg
<mhall119> popey: lol
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-11-13
<alourie> good morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> that was one big netsplit.
<cjohnston> heh
<duanedesign> ahh, i see the Global Notice.
<akgraner> alourie, thank you for your help with UWN!
<alourie> akgraner: sure thing
<alourie> I only could do this couple
<alourie> the baby is sick, so he's on our hands all day... :-(
<alourie> s/the/my
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-05
<dholbach> good morning
<philballew> morning dholbach
<philballew> recovered from uds?
<dholbach> hey philballew
<dholbach> philballew, right now it feels like it, but I know I'm going to feel different once I have an overview over all my new work items :)
<dholbach> how are you?
<philballew> Overall relaxed, but as well all know, the week will have unexpected surprises. I need to go over my items as well. I have a bunch to keep me busy.
<philballew> need to look over exactly what I can do to help with the videos.
<dholbach> it's going to be a great cycle :)
<philballew> thats for sure. last cycle went really quick
<bkerensa> dholbach: what was the name of that package for forwarding patches to debian?
<dholbach> bkerensa, I'm not sure I understand your question - can you elaborate?
<bkerensa> dholbach: I think it was submittodebian we were using for the Bug Fix Initiative list last cycle to submit fixes upstream to debian?
<dholbach> yes, submittodebian is the tool to forward patches to Debian - it's part of the ubuntu-dev-tools package
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> dholbach: time to start housekeeping up string-fix and bitesize :)
<dholbach> sounds good :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: have u seen "ERROR: Revision {package-import@ubuntu.com-20120711113620-v800iu2gzawm21xx} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))""
<bkerensa> I got that when trying to bzr branch
<dholbach> no, but maybe Launchpad has a bug about it?
<bkerensa> hmm
 * bkerensa searches some
<dholbach> or maybe ask in #launchpad or #bzr?
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<philballew> Mark just gave a good juju talk once again.
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> morning
<philballew> hello
<khildin_> jcastro_ I took the liberty to send you an email. I hope you can help me out with that...
<khildin_> <- robb from Zentyal community
 * czajkowski hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski back :)
 * nigelb ducks from popey 
<mhall119> czajkowski: see G+
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> glad you got it
<mhall119> the irony, he got his RedHat hat *and* Unity on his computer on the same day
<jcastro_> hah man
<jcastro_> my inbox is a wreck
<cprofitt> hey jcastro_ they have an app for that :-)
<dholbach> I have a button for that :)
<daker> dholbach: http://www.northafricaunited.com/World-Travel-Awards-Marrakech-voted-best-African-destination-of-the-year_a2579.html
<dholbach> it IS a very nice place :)
<daker> :)
<dpm> hi mhall119, when you've got a minute, could you update the whiteboard and work items on the Quickly blueprints?
<mhall119> sure
<dpm> great, thanks :)
<dholbach> czajkowski, my fingers are hurting now: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2012/11/report-leadership-mini-summit-at-uds/ :)
<cjohnston> mornin all
<IdleOne> have you folks listened to jono's latest video?
 * IdleOne links
<IdleOne> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sPVPxvvcm4&feature=em-uploademail-new
<cprofitt> IdleOne: thanks... good song... never knew Jono playes Acoustic
<cprofitt> I am still struggling to learn
<nigelb> mhall119: http://bindersfullofburgers.tumblr.com/
<nigelb> mhall119: You'll love it! :)
<IdleOne> cprofitt: I have seen him play acoustic once or twice on ustream iirc.
<IdleOne> cprofitt: his usual stuff is much harder hitting though
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, +1 Im going to write soon
<SergioMeneses> cjohnston, mornin
<dholbach> SergioMeneses, what are you going to write?
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, some ideas about the community
<dholbach> ah nice - thanks! :)
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, I did something but in Spanish https://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2012/11/04/mi-participacion-en-la-ubuntu-developer-summit-r/
<SergioMeneses> yesterday
<dholbach> nice one
<dholbach> I like Mark in the Ubuntu Colombia shirt :)
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: just G+'d that
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, hey man! ty a lot ;)
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, yeeeah
<SergioMeneses> you can see my photo gallery, It is in the post... but Im going to write something for the planet
<dholbach> fantástico
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, RT tells me I don't have enough permission to see the ticket
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, yes, it's not accepted/assigned yet - that's when you get messages like this - you should be able to just reply to the RT mail I sent
<dholbach> hey jono
<JoseeAntonioR> so, instead of OpenID we would be getting Ubuntu SSO, then?
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> jono, yes
<jono> cool, setting it up :-)
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, I replied to your mail
<JoseeAntonioR> gotcha
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<jcastro_> SergioMeneses: your photos are pretty awesome
<SergioMeneses> jcastro_, hey! thanks
<dpm> SergioMeneses, nice blog post, no sabía que eras de Colombia!
<SergioMeneses> dpm, si, soy miembro fundador del concilio de ubuntu colombia
<dpm> qué bueno
<jono> dpm, ok to go now?
<SergioMeneses> y trabajo con el classroom en español
<dpm> jono, yep!
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<dpm> coming in...
<SergioMeneses> dpm, we can talk later...
<dpm> SergioMeneses, sure
<cprofitt> jono: nice song on youtube.
<IdleOne> Some band named Derek and the Dominos covered Layla by Eric Clapton.
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> big hugs
<jono> thanks cprofitt!
<jono> mhall119, all set?
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<mhall119> joining
<jono> mhall119, lost you
<mhall119> yeah, trying to re-join but Google is having trouble
<mhall119> czajkowski: what's the difference between Maintainer and Driver when it comes to an LP project?
<czajkowski> maintainer maintains the project,so i t has the permissions necesary for keeping data correct, driver is responsible for the developement, eg setting milestones, setting bugs/codes to bp etc
<czajkowski> mhall119: ^^^
<mhall119> perfect, thanks czajkowski
<jono> balloons, I have been on the phone solid all morning, can we delay our call a little so I can eat?
<cjohnston> I thought you were a machine and didnt need to eat
<jono> cjohnston, LOL
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, that's jcastro_
<balloons> jono, realized I didn't say yes back in chat :-)
<mhall119> balloons: did you just nod your head to him?
<balloons> mhall119, I said it vocally
<balloons> :-p
<mhall119> 1/w 108
<jono> jcastro_, all set?
<jono> mhall119, free now?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, setting it up
<jono> mhall119, invite sent
<jono> balloons, sorry, you might get bumped to tomorro
<jono> w
<jono> a bunch of urgent things to do today
<jono> balloons, we will speak tomorrow for sure though
<balloons> jono.. no worries mate
<balloons> tomorrow
<jono> balloons, thanks
<jono> jcastro_, around?
<jcastro_> yeah
<jono> jcastro_, free to chat?
<jcastro_> yeah
<jcastro_> hey
<jono> col
<jono> firing it up
<jcastro_> did my IRC client just spam the channel with something?
<jcastro_> [jcastro_ back: gone 00:39:27]
<jono> jcastro_, no
<jcastro_> or was that just on mine
<jcastro_> ok, whew
<jono> :-)
<jono> jcastro_, invite sent
<marcoceppi> SpamapS this is what I was thinking:
<marcoceppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335880/
<marcoceppi> wrong chanel'
<cjohnston> bkerensa: what are you sending on FB?
<mhall119> cjohnston: spam :(
<mhall119> guess it wasn't just me
<mhall119> hope I didn't spam people by clicking it
<daker> hhh be carefull
<jono> balloons, hey
<jono> FYI, I just did an intro to you and the Nexus 7 team
<jono> I want us to get a solid set of manual testings in place for our community to help with
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: what would Analytical/Statistical include?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: number-crunching
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that's cool
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: remember the plenary at UDS where the guy was building statistics about LP bugs?  That kind of thing
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston, mhall119: how do I get a LP BP ID?
<cjohnston> depends on your purpose
<JoseeAntonioR> summit
<JoseeAntonioR> for example, the ID of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-ubuntuonair
<cjohnston> you would have to look in the lp export
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-06
<JoseeAntonioR> huh?
<cjohnston> the only way I know of to get the IDs is from the export for the sprint
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: when I put the spec url, it doesn't display the icon
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm using http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joseeantonior/summit/1073635-fix/revision/476
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: the BP ID is an integer
<cjohnston> try  agenda.meeting.spec_url
<JoseeAntonioR> let's try
<JoseeAntonioR> it works!
<JoseeAntonioR> doing MP now
<bkerensa> cjohnston: yeah it appears my account may have been compromised that or a linked app
<bkerensa> cjohnston: passwords being changed and revoking all apps
<bkerensa> mhall119: might you have a screenshot? oddly its not showing in my message history
<mhall119> bkerensa: http://ubuntuone.com/2OE31TiK19A7PyHe9HH2XZ
<bkerensa> mhall119: thanks yeah I was out for lunch and got a bunch of pitchfork folk :)
<bkerensa> no idea but all my account passwords are changed
<cjohnston> 123456 doesn't work anymore
<snap-l> shit
<bkerensa> cjohnston: :) I use very strong passwords unique to every site and change them semi-annually
 * snap-l now has to change his luiggage
<mhall119> the warning icon says "Unable to confirm Benjamin Kerensa as the sender", so I'm assuming it's an app
<bkerensa> mhall119: ahh thanks
<bkerensa> see
<bkerensa> I didnt think it could possibly be my account
<bkerensa> revoking all apps for good practice :P
<snap-l> Yeah, the whole Twitter / Facebook apps ecology is ripe for bad things to happen
<snap-l> sorry, but I don't need to give your company access to my account to speak on my behalf.
<snap-l> I get in enough trouble with two hands and a keyboard, thankyouverymuch
<snap-l> (Sometimes even one hand and a sandwich)
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> mhall119 / cjohnston: thanks for letting me know :) the situation should now be mitigated
<bkerensa> 918 clicks later
<bkerensa> ;p
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro_: do you have an estimate of how much traffic does ubuntuonair.com generates? IS is asking for that info
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: I can tell u one sec
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: thanks
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: per month?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Oct: 2,704 Pageviews and Sept 6,491 pageviews
<bkerensa> so
<bkerensa> not that much
<bkerensa> Sept was the highest month
<JoseeAntonioR> any estimate in kb?
<bkerensa> what?
<bkerensa> is this for hosting?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes
<philballew_> my vps hosting is like 4 dollars a month
<JoseeAntonioR> my vps hosting is free
<philballew_> from that free thing?
<philballew_> I use that to
<JoseeAntonioR> I use OVH
<philballew_> yeah, there free for me to
<philballew_> I also use linode
<philballew_> I was with bkerensa and they saw his arm art, hooked me up as well.
<bkerensa> philballew: one of Linode's main guys is from Oregon
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> plenty of them are Ubuntu Users too
<philballew_> ah, its a nice system. I am about to use that go daddy thing you gave me 2 weeks ago bkerensa
<philballew_> hope it still works
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Google does not yet support the Yubikey natively
<philballew_> i keep hearing about the yubikey. Seems nice
<philballew> bkerensa, the go daddy deal you sent me is no good. do you know where I can look for different ones?
<bkerensa> philballew: it expired?
<bkerensa> idk let me look
<philballew> bkerensa, the website said it did.
<philballew> I can try again, but thats what they said
<bkerensa> philballew: https://www.godaddy.com/?isc=gofbh005
<bkerensa> you should see a offer ad at the top of the site
<bkerensa> just click that
<bkerensa> should be $1.99 per year
<bkerensa> notably though Godaddy sucks ;P
<philballew> its true, but all I wanna do is set up a wp site
<philballew> for s single vps, nothing fancy with juju or anything cloud related
<philballew> I never have anyone visit my blog
<philballew> maybe I need cool articles like b
<philballew> bkerensa, ...
<philballew> bkerensa, order went through. Thanks.
 * philballew has never owned a domain before and has no idea what to do now
<philballew> oh the feeling of confusion...
<bkerensa> praise jeebus :P
<philballew> That's from the Simpson's!
<dholbach> good morning
<philballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi philballew
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<bkerensa> dholbach: :) good way to start your first commit as a co-maintainer is to blow up the branch ;p
<bkerensa> :s
<bkerensa> I do not like svn
<dholbach> bkerensa, good luck :)
<philballew> don't worry bkerensa I dont even have a branch to mess up
<elfy> branches should be on trees ...
<bkerensa> elfy: how could we have warm fires then?
<bkerensa> :D
<elfy> fires ? I just put 20 jumpers on ;)
<czajkowski> it's not that cold
<elfy> it certainly isn't :) just a bit parky down here
<philballew> dholbach, whens a good time to go over those videos?
<dholbach> philballew, I haven't yet started to put together scripts for the videos
<philballew> no hurry dholbach
<dholbach> but I can ping you when I have if that's alright?
<philballew> Yeah, ping me whenever you do that. From the uds session it appears I am doing the non technical planning got these things and just figured I can meet whenever.
<dholbach> awesome
<philballew> sweet!
<dholbach> huats, czajkowski: can we do something to make Prince Matthew feel welcome to contribute to the LoCo space?
<dholbach> huats, czajkowski: maybe coolbhavi could have a call with the guy?
<czajkowski> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> yes the indian loco is something we've bene discussing for many months
<czajkowski> there are a few locos in similar circumstances, and coolbhavi said he would talk to the team contact
<dholbach> it feels to me like everybody dog-piles on the poor guy for not following the rules when all he did was offer help (but admittedly may have some catching up to do)
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> it is difficult to see the line between a translation team and a loco team at times
<czajkowski> shall poke coolbhavi and see if he can talk to him
<dholbach> thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> np
<dholbach> I wasn't picking on you right now
<czajkowski> I replied once this morning , but tend to colapse non work mail during the day as it gets distracting
<dholbach> it's just that it'd be nice if we as a community saw the opportunity as opposed to "the problem" when somebody talked to us
<czajkowski> dholbach: I know you weren't :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> hi cjohnston
<czajkowski> cjohnston: your bug on timeouts on LP, were you doing anything in particular, cannot get it to do it at all in the last 4 hours.
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> just trying to visit the page to see the BPs
<czajkowski> working fine all day
<czajkowski> eveyrone that has tried it as well had no issue
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> goes back to bugs
<cjohnston> Error ID: OOPS-d3ac9191d5a68c55af994c265fb45d23   <-- just got it czajkowski
<czajkowski> yeah I got the ops
<czajkowski> just cannt recreate it here at all
<czajkowski> but an oops is an oops
<czajkowski> it's a bug
<cjohnston> ok
<czajkowski> but find it hard to duplicate
<cjohnston> ty
<nigelb> cjohnston: I'm guessing you don't have a django_session table
<nigelb> err.
 * nigelb switches to PM
<nigelb> czajkowski: Hey, do you have a few minutes to chat?
<nigelb> Or should I email you?
<czajkowski> nigelb: eh not really just heading out and into the office
<nigelb> I'll email you
<czajkowski> can you pm me and I'll get back to you or emaik
<czajkowski> *email
<czajkowski> sorry
<popey> AlanBell, czajkowski so what's the plan for fixing the etherpad so people can see it?
<popey> there's nothing on the remote participation page which details how one gets access
<AlanBell> the plan is that I would love some help with it
<popey> well, simply documenting what people need to do is a good start I think?
<nigelb> AlanBell: what do you need help with?
<nigelb> Also, did you see ethercalc?
<nigelb> Same principle as etherpad but spreadsheet.
<dholbach> can somebody add the dates to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-irc-workshops? didn't we agree on them in the session?
<daker> bug #1075539
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1075539 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lack of privacy when changing session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1075539
<popey> daker, thats a dupe i think
 * popey looks for it
<popey> bug 390989 perhaps
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 390989 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "[SecurityRoadmap] Locked screen shows the desktop" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390989
<popey> happens surprisingly often
<daker> thanks popey
<AlanBell> popey: most people will just have access already, if they are in any reasonable launchpad group (like a loco team)
<AlanBell> if they don't have access the error message should tell them what to do (and that does work because we get requests from people to join the group)
<AlanBell> and, if we get it fixed right for next time the whole problem goes away
<popey> the error doesnt tell them anything
<popey> i tried with a new launchpad account
<AlanBell> how do they all end up applying for the group then?
<cjohnston> It doesn't, and other than being told about it, I don't know
<popey> no, imagine the workflow of starting at summit.ubuntu.com -> uds -> find a session, click it
<AlanBell> it certainly used to be fairly informative
<popey> then login to LP, login to SSO
<popey> then you get an obtuse SSO error
<nigelb> People tell them to sign up.
<AlanBell> ok, well that is crap then, but can't be fixed except by the people who run that reverse proxy sso thing
<AlanBell> so we need to get rid of all that
<popey> nigelb, "people"?
<nigelb> popey: They ask around
<popey> no, they dont
<nigelb> That's what someone I talked to told me.
<popey> thats not scalable
<nigelb> Of course not.
<popey> they are sat at home and trying to participate and cant
<nigelb> popey: I'm agreeing with you.
<popey> ok
<AlanBell> the reverse proxy sso is fundamentally broken, it was shoved in place because some journalist linked directly to a pad and then it got vandalised
<popey> sure
<AlanBell> it's primary purpose is to make it slightly hard to get access
<popey> i know why it all exists, just trying to find a better solution than an obtuse sso message
<AlanBell> however we need to have live read only pads
<AlanBell> because that is the way to get rid of the sso
<AlanBell> https://github.com/Pita/etherpad-lite/wiki/HTTP-API
<nigelb> Can we do this?
<nigelb> If someone is logged into summit and member of the right team -> show them the pad.
<AlanBell> is the API that could allow summit to generate secured pads, and etherpad needs a bit of hacking to have a "show live read only pad" to other people
<AlanBell> I have had that bit working
<nigelb> If logged and not member of the right team -> show readonly version but with warning on how to show read only.
<czajkowski> my inbox went a bit mental monday and tuesday with requests to join
<AlanBell> sure, this can be done
<popey> it would indeed be nice to have RO version of the page to anyone/everyone, logged in or not
<AlanBell> yes indeed
<nigelb> agreed.
<popey> but that is $work someone has to do
<AlanBell> yup
<nigelb> o/
<popey> the initial fix is to document it
<popey> because right now the process isn't documented anywhere
<nigelb> is documenting on summit, enough?
<popey> well, its not on the "remote participation" page which surprised me
<nigelb> Aha.
<cjohnston> I don't want to show on summit to every person "join this team"
<popey> which people could be linked to
<popey> why? its a restricted team isnt it?
<nigelb> cjohnston: You only have to show to people who are not logged in.
<nigelb> And people who are not members of the team.
<cjohnston> nigelb: summit doesnt know if people are logged into the etherpad
<nigelb> cjohnston: logged in to summit.
<AlanBell> http://uds.ubuntu.com/community/remote-participation/ is in the wordpress instance I think
<cjohnston> AlanBell: it is
<cjohnston> nigelb: there are people who are logged into summit who dont have acess
<popey> yes, thats the page that has no detail about it
<AlanBell> so, someone could update that for the benefit of people looking back at uds-r
<czajkowski> cjohnston: surely it's niec to show people how to get involved, rather than people being locked out
<czajkowski> as soon as I sent the mail going you need to join this team I had 20 mails asking to join
<cjohnston> it will clutter up an already cluttered page
<czajkowski> we should be putting this info out there
<cjohnston> im not saying it shouldnt be out there
<czajkowski> cjohnston: summit is a community site, so surely we get a say on what goes on it
 * AlanBell agrees with cjohnston
<AlanBell> this is throwaway code
<cjohnston> czajkowski: UDS isnt the only thing that uses summit
<AlanBell> lets do it properly
<czajkowski> cjohnston: it's the largest group by far
<AlanBell> it would be great if someone with access to the wordpress site updates it
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I believe its in a bzr branch
<AlanBell> and it would be great if we can get the problem solved for uds-s
<cjohnston> another fix would be to modify the SSO code to explain why a user isnt able to access something... which would be a better global fix because it would work for anything that uses SSO... 'you cant access site X because you aren't a member of team Y'
<popey> i fear that wont be easy
<popey> it could reveal stuff it shouldn't
<AlanBell> sso isn't open source is it?
<nigelb> it is
<nigelb> I've patched it.
<nigelb> err
<popey> "you can't access secretthing because you aren't a member of secretprojectname"
<nigelb> tried.
<nigelb> :P
<cjohnston> well, if you found secretthing then telling you that you cant access secretthing isnt telling them something they dont know... secretteamname maybe
<nigelb> Nah, that's still privacy leak
<cjohnston> but since there is private teams and private projects, SSO could be made to learn about private and not give out private info
<czajkowski> pprivate projects is in beta!
<AlanBell> so one thing I was trying to do was extend the summit object to add a field for the API key for an associated etherpad lite instance
<AlanBell> so that summit could create the pads and grant access to them
<nigelb> AlanBell: we should work together. I know I couldn't do that the last I promised to work on this.
<nigelb> But let me give it a shot this cycle.
<nigelb> I'll have free time once I get rid of projects I have on my plate
<AlanBell> that would be great, I was prioritising IRCC stuff last cycle
<nigelb> I'm not doing anything Ubuntu at the moment, and I can convince cjohnston that this is Ubuntu work ;)
<AlanBell> and every time I went to look at Summit I had to nuke it all and reconfigure the whole thing because I was so far behind on updates
<nigelb> s/Ubuntu/summit/g
<nigelb> AlanBell: that's usually not needed. we run migrations.
<AlanBell> yeah, I don't think I really understand those at all
<nigelb> Every time I look at summit, I wank to kick Keybuk :P
<nigelb> Actually, it's only for one bit of code. It's painfully hard to rewrite.
<nigelb> g32
<nigelb> (grr)
<cjohnston> BINGO!
<Pici> you sunk my battleship!
<IdleOne> Go fish.
<dholbach> balloons, mhall119: hey guys - did you get a bit more sleep last night?
<balloons> hey dholbach .. I slept in today
<balloons> 0539
<czajkowski> dholbach: your mix tunes are keeping me and the cloud engineering folks wide awake today!
<jcastro_> did someone say sleep?
<balloons> ohh.. I still need to listen to dpm's mixes.. I'm two behind
<nigelb> jcastro_: you were dreaming, go back to bed.
 * balloons puts headphones on
<czajkowski> http://www.mixcloud.com/dholbach/cant-get-you-out-of-my-head/
<czajkowski> bopping head and working away!
<dholbach> czajkowski, thanks muchly - I got myself some more new music so in the next days I hope I'll have something presentable :)
<czajkowski> whoooo
<czajkowski> new tunes!
<mhall119> dholbach: doing better, still up before my alarm though
<balloons> so dpm you can swing dance now right?
<mhall119> cjohnston: do blueprints need to be in a specific state to get on status.u.c?
<cjohnston> they have to be accepted
<mhall119> in the "Series goal"?
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<dpm> balloons, yeah :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: s when does voting close and counting start so we can all breath a sigh of relief that obama has been elected :)
<czajkowski> paddy power the bookies back home has already paid out
<cjohnston> voting starts to end at 7pm est.. I suspect either a landslide one way or the other or it not to be complete for a couple of das
<cjohnston> days
<IdleOne> lol, one of the two candidates will win.
<IdleOne> that is my prediction
<cjohnston> there are ~12 on the ballot.. not 2
<czajkowski> www.breakingnews.ie/world/paddy-power-pays-out-on-obama-victory-572945.html
<IdleOne> cjohnston: like the other 10 have any chance
<czajkowski> about £400,000 so far paid out
<cjohnston> be funny if he doesnt win
<czajkowski> chances are he will though :)
<balloons> not brillant at all for a bookie
<balloons> your supposed to not payout -- even when you have to
<czajkowski> balloons: think the entire world wants him to win in this case so the bookies done mind paying out
<balloons> there's a reason they have silly score spreads and other things.. forcing the buyer to win and jump through hoops to get paid
<IdleOne> I don't think that is how gambling works. People always want to win, bookies don't pay out on the wants of people.
<balloons> czajkowski, they will get there wish.. obameny will win
<czajkowski> balloons: I hope so!
<balloons> lol... you can't go wrong.. both major parties are the same sad song
<czajkowski> well...
<balloons> So I wonder if the bookie got a lot of money on the romney bets?
<czajkowski> I suspect not in ireland :)
<czajkowski> we tend to like Obama there
<popey> plenty of people want neither Obama or Romney to win, sadly they have little choice
<czajkowski> same way we didnt like bush but loved clinton
<balloons> popey, indeed.. I think the majority wants neither actually
<popey> yeah
<cjohnston> the problem is that for >50 years the country has voted for the lesser of two evils instead of the best candidate, which will continue on today
<balloons> I took a look at paddy power.. pretty odd.. you can bet on obama's electoral college votes, but not romney's :-) romney is a 4/1.. probably not many takers for them
<balloons> cjohnston, indeed.. we don't vote for a canindate here
<balloons> we vote against a candidate
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> the worst part is that the two candidates are the same
<balloons> popey, czajkowski so can you legllay bet on elections in the UK?
<popey> you can bet on pretty much anything
<czajkowski> we'll they've been vocally different on some key issues.
<popey> be nice if the liberal or greens got a look in
<czajkowski> balloons: same in .ie also
<czajkowski> padyd power will give you odds on most things
<balloons> is it considered a "gray" area to do so? Would people look down on you, etc?
<popey> at least to be in the debate
<czajkowski> we had greens in power in .ie
<balloons> doesn't seem like it at all
<czajkowski> then they caused the country to fall, so never ever again
<balloons> in the states, you wouldn't technically be allowed to bet on an election
<czajkowski> mates have gone to paddy power and asked about odds on X they go away for a week and research things and then come back and offer a spread
<czajkowski> like one was on a 3 year sparead over a person getting to play for ireland as he was on local level now, so they reseached his plays and scores.
<balloons> ohh interesting.. betting on elections years away.. based on the "new" talent coming in
<czajkowski> balloons: yes but in the USA, you also have stuff liek this happenign, http://url.ie/g7wf
<czajkowski> that kids is amazing, shame she's getting bullied for her parents being two men :(
<popey> i dont think that's unique to the usa
<czajkowski> maybe more vocal I suspect
<balloons> people harassing each other over differences? nope.. sadly that's a human problem
<popey> nah, it's just a bigger country
<popey> so more of them
<czajkowski> nods
<mhall119> czajkowski: the 2012 election will be over in about a week
<mhall119> election today, then a week of wailing and knashing of teeth
<mhall119> then we'll all start talking about taking back the House/Senate in the 2014 midterms
<balloons> maybe the robocalls will end though mhall119
<popey> :)
<mhall119> balloons: maybe, but the yard signs will be up until christmas
<czajkowski> mhall119: you say this like there is another one ....
<czajkowski> bah
<balloons> mhall119, so true!
<mhall119> czajkowski: the next one starts tomorrow :)
<czajkowski> can ye not just have a term for 7 years and suck it up for 6 please
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> senators have 6 year terms
<mhall119> but 1/3 of them are up for re-election every 2 years
<balloons> yes, 2 year terms are funny
<mhall119> most of the founders wanted 1 year terms
<balloons> first year is hiring all the people who helped you win. second year is hiring new people and focusing on re-election campaign
<mhall119> balloons: don't be so cynical, it doesn't take that long to hire the people who helped you win
<balloons> mhall119, true.. they do get to do a few things before summer break
<balloons> I'm being facetious, but terms are interesting
<mhall119> Hamilton wanted the President elected for life
<mhall119> he also wanted the Senate to appoint him, rather than being directly elected
<jono> dpm, mhall119 all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> setting it up
<jono> one sec
<jono> damn
<jono> google issues
<jono> one sec
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, dpm invite sent
<bkerensa> Happy Tuesday mhall119
<bkerensa> :)
<philballew> better than Monday
<jcastro_> <-- voting + lunch, bbi a few
<bkerensa> jcastro_:  +1
<cprofitt> I will vote after dinner...
<jono> dholbach, can you join a hangout?
<jono> dholbach, invite sent
<dholbach> jono, thanks - can you give me half a second? :)
<jono> dholbach, sure
<bkerensa> cprofitt: hopefully you dont have this machine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdpGd74DrBM
<philballew> bkerensa, just got a call from go daddy thanking me for the domain,
<philballew> I am impressed
<bkerensa> philballew: lol
<bkerensa> philballew: from india or scottsdale? :)
<philballew> scotsdale
<philballew> The number said Phoenix
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> thats cool I guess :)
<bkerensa> I mean they could have patched outbound through a local #
<dholbach> alright my friends - dinner time over here - see you all tomorrow
<akgraner> My hubby just offered to have a 220 outlet put in my bathroom so I could feel like I was in Europe all the time - not real sure how I should take that
<akgraner> he said it was cheaper than moving to Europe so I can use the awesome hair styling appliances I found while I was in Denmark...:-/
<jcastro_> heh
<akgraner> jcastro_, your interview with Jason is AWESOME!!!!
<jcastro_> <3
<akgraner> thank you for doing that one
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: see G+ wrt. openstack/SE thing
<akgraner> I'll catch up with you and the ASK/Juju/Charmers in a couple weeks on a hangout and we'll kick awesome into overdrive with that one
<akgraner> Rick and Steve are in line as well - I suppose if you want I can use Ubuntu on Air instead of my on Air Channel if you all want - just let me know
<akgraner> Daviey, and your interview is great too but Sean was second to Mark's I guess people want to know what goes on behind UDS...:-)
<Daviey> akgraner: hah, you are too kind.
<Daviey> akgraner: I think i need more practice :)
<akgraner> Daviey, the next time we do the interview your way though :-P
<Daviey> akgraner: ok, cowgirl!
<akgraner> even the Form AV guys were impressed that we only had 2 takes
<Daviey> akgraner: that is because they have recorded my prior interviews :)
<Daviey> I think we reached 30 for one. :)
<akgraner> ahhh - I didn't ask as to why that said said that they said "trust us" this is great
<Daviey> :)
<akgraner> damn  - why they said that (I meant to type)
<cprofitt> hey akgraner
<akgraner> cprofitt, hey
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: got it
<philballew> So steam is out?
<philballew> Should be interesting to play some of the games.
<mhall119> philballew: if by "out" you mean "entered a limited beta", then yes
<philballew> mhall119, yeah, but yet I have yet to see my "you were in the uds lp group" beta email. Probably all a scam... :)
<mhall119> philballew: They might be sending them out in waves
<mhall119> instead of having 1000 people register all at once
<mhall119> (numbers estimated)
<mhall119> (loosely)
<philballew> yeah, probably by the end of the week
<philballew> do I need to still buy the games in beta?
<mhall119> I have no idea
 * mhall119 isn't a gamer
<philballew> me either. not at all...
<mhall119> with 2 kids, my gaming is limited to Wii Sports
<bkerensa> mhall119: I got my notification I am in already
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> for Valve
<jcastro_> mine crashes
<jcastro_> but I am on 12.10/amd64
<bkerensa> jcastro_: lol
<bkerensa> jcastro_: they already bypassed valve beta
<bkerensa> now anyone can get it without invite
<bkerensa> ;p
<mhall119> shameless request for upvotes: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/12r9gh/welcome_to_the_skunk_works/
<bkerensa> upvoting
<bkerensa> mhall119: are you liking Valve?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<bkerensa> jcastro_: will make steam work for u on 12.10 plus there are way more than one game working for it
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-07
<JanC> bkerensa: if Steam is packaged correctly, you should not need ia32-libs  ☺
<bkerensa> JanC: clearly this is not that case
<JanC> or is the beta distributed as a tarball for now?
<bkerensa> anyone using amd64 had to install ia32-libs
<bkerensa> JanC: no its a .deb but clearly something is not solid with debian/control
<bkerensa> and they also made it obviously easy to use steam without any invite
<JanC> somebody should tell the packager about multiarch  ☺
<philballew> had to install 32
<JanC> well, it's a beta, they have time to fix it
<philballew> Unless they get mad that we hacked it
 * philballew says hacked loosely
<bkerensa> we didnt hack
<bkerensa> its just a loop hole
<bkerensa> run it from terminal and it doesnt check for a invite
 * cjohnston has tons of stuff to work on, but I can't... too many distractions
<bkerensa> thats not even modding
<bkerensa> cjohnston: Take the day off
<bkerensa> :P
 * cjohnston doesn't have time to take a day off
<cjohnston> unless your gonna start fixing summit bugs
<philballew> This is why we can't have nice things
<cjohnston> Summit?
<philballew> steam
<philballew> summit is really nice
<philballew> my python code would make it no so nice though.....
<bkerensa> philballew: why is it we cant have nice things?
<philballew> people make linux look bad this way. not that I have a problem with it, i just wonder if the steam people dislike this
<bkerensa> there is nothing bad about it
<bkerensa> people are literally just running the app with no changes to code or any modding
<bkerensa> and I think "Linux" has lots of nice things
<bkerensa> whens the last time you had a virus? Ask a friend who uses Windows the same thing?
<philballew> bkerensa, I agree. never had a virus. I was just saying if steam might not like this being done
<philballew> they might not care, I have no idea
<bkerensa> philballew: im sure they are well aware of it and if they do care they will patch their binary
<philballew> might be intentional
<JanC> I never had a virus on Windows
<JanC> I had a virus on MS-DOS once
<bkerensa> :P
<JanC> then went on to read about virussen and wrote a couple viruses myself (very simple ones, and never released publicly, of course)
<JanC> people who think Ubuntu/linux is completely safe from viruses is pretty wrong BTW
<bkerensa> JanC: its not safe from them but there has not been anything terrible yet
<bkerensa> JanC: Ubuntu not having viruses was a marketing pitch on Ubuntu.com a few cycles back
<JanC> currently there are (almost) no viruses/malware that work on Ubuntu
<JanC> which is to some degree because of apparmor and "hardening" compiler options and the like
<JanC> but it's mostly because of numbers
<jcastro_> hi everyone
<SergioMeneses> jcastro_, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: we can get Rick and Steve on air, but we've already had them (steve in the first session, and rick during the marathon), cc. jcastro_
<jcastro_> which steve?
<JoseeAntonioR> Langasek
<jcastro_> ah yeah
<jcastro_> abuse him
<jcastro_> Rick I think once a cycle is enough
<jcastro_> the other engineering managers I see as fair game. :)
<JoseeAntonioR> akgraner: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> we also need to define dates
 * JoseeAntonioR votes for weekends, people are mostly free those days, and we can get a bigger audience
<jcastro_> I can't speak for them
<jcastro_> but I am pretty sure getting employees to check in on the weekends will be a very tough sell
<JoseeAntonioR> right, we would need to ask first
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe an hour or less wouldn't affect, but we would need to ask
<bkerensa> jcastro_: steve is a very busy guy
<JoseeAntonioR> that's exactly why we need to define dates, and ask them a couple weeks beforehans
<JoseeAntonioR> beforehand*
<dholbach> good morning
<chilicuil> good morning dh.olbach
<dholbach> hi chilicuil
<bkerensa> Buenos días Senor dholbach y chilicuil
<dholbach> bkerensa, hola muchacho
<bkerensa> :D
<chilicuil> señor* ;) bkerensa, good morning for you guys, hola muchachos*
<chilicuil> well, it's 2am here.., I'll leave installing ubuntu raring.., I'm going to bed ~.~/
<bkerensa> dholbach: you developed harvest? Has there been any consideration to add age filtering to it?
<dholbach> age filtering?
<dholbach> like an opportunity which has been around for too long?
<bkerensa> yeah or just filtering to display only fresh opportunities
<bkerensa> I guess in reality if something has become irrelevant or old it should just be triaged
<dholbach> no, it was never discussed
<bkerensa> hmm
<dholbach> you can file a bug for it
<bkerensa> kk
<dholbach> but nobody has been working on harvest for a while
 * popey wonders what starts this... root     10505 33.0  0.1  52036  9896 ?        Rs   08:27   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/twistd --nodaemon --uid 1000 --gid 1000 --logfile /home/alan/juju/alan-sample/storage-server.log --pidfile= -d /home/alan/juju/alan-sample/files web --port tcp:53604:interface=192.168.122.1 --path /home/alan/juju/alan-sample/files
<philballew> juju looks confusing
<popey> its respawning over and over, killing my laptop
<philballew> yeah, seem's odd to be a juju thing. might be something tied in with that
 * philballew feels sorry for popey 's battery
<popey> well its clearly juju related :)
<popey> the thing that spawns it dies so I can't see what the process which started it is
<popey> juju was removed
<philballew> I can see it's juju, just seems odd popey
<philballew> This is why we can't have nice things...
<philballew> your running juju on your laptop though?
<popey> i was, not any more
<popey> aha!
<philballew> eureka!
<popey> found it in /etc/init
<czajkowski> aloha
<philballew> hello
<AlanBell> popey: is that lcx creating virtual machines? mine did that for ages
<bkerensa> lxc is something else
<philballew> juju brought my load up to 15 once
<popey> AlanBell, i was using juju with lxc yes.
<Daviey> philballew: you were probably using the deboostrap version?
<AlanBell> popey: that will be /etc/init/juju-alan-local-file-storage.conf
<AlanBell> and juju-alan-local-machine-agent.conf
<AlanBell> and I don't even have to translate the filenames \o/
<philballew> Daviey, totally was
<popey> :)
<philballew> well I was bootstraping a lot of things
<Daviey> philballew: juju now uses the cloud images, so it's a better experience
<philballew> ah, seems nicer.
<philballew> my home server is a pentium4 so not much runs well on that
 * popey wonders why bkerensa is recommending people install ia32-libs on omg
<bkerensa> popey: because the .deb does not install the needed dependencies for amd64
<bkerensa> works fine once ia32-libs is installed
<popey> but we're multi-arch now, ia32-libs isn't the way to fix that
<popey> people should install the specific packages required
<bkerensa> popey: I realize were multi-arch
<popey> ia32-libs is a horrid mess to have people install
<bkerensa> popey: force installing the depends does not resolve it
<popey> I'm not suggesting force installing anything
<popey> just apt-get install <package>:i386
<popey> for each i386 package required
<popey> which does work, I've had it running like that for some time, and have not got ia32-libs installed
<popey> sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 libgcc1:i386 libstdc++6:i386 libx11-6:i386 libxau6:i386 libxcb1:i386 libxdmcp6:i386
<popey> that lot
<bkerensa> I thought there was much more than that?
<bkerensa> no?
<popey> those are the main deps of the steam binary
<popey> there may be some others
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> popey: libjpeg-turbo8:i386 libcurl3gnutls:i386 libogg0:i386 libpixman-1-0:i386 libsdl1.2debian:i386 libtheora0:i386 libvorbis0a:i386 libvorbisenc2:i386 libvorbisfile3:i386 libasound2:i386
<bkerensa> thats what I found
<popey> looks good
<bkerensa> popey: there updated
<popey> sweet! thanks
<czajkowski> popey: to the rescue ;0
<czajkowski> :)
<bkerensa> popey: ahh see something is odd in their control because it said it just needed those but then prompts for install -f which installs all the transitioned libraries in ia32-libs anyways
<popey> ew
<bkerensa> popey: do you know if this will always be closed source?
<popey> the steam client?
<popey> thats a question for valve
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> k
<popey> why would they open source it?
<knome> as long as it can bring some gamers to linux, i don't care if it's closed source
<bkerensa> well they could open source portions
<bkerensa> like debian/
<bkerensa> in this case it might help resolving depends issues if we could see debian/control
<jcastro_> buenas mornings!
<popey> boyakasha!
<jcastro_> ok so serious sam3 is pretty fun
<nigelb> Morning jcastro_!
<AlanBell> bkerensa: didn't Canonical help them package it?
<popey> valve are aware of the packaging issues
<jcastro_> from reading their forums it looks like it's not as bad as I thought it was going to be
<jcastro_> like, a bunch of little issues
<jcastro_> but nothing catastrophic
<popey> do we have those issues collated somewhere? we have contact with valve and can pass them on
<mhall119> popey: is there a Launchpad project for it?
<popey> no
<popey> we have a private mailing list on which it gets discussed
<mhall119> could we make up with Valve as the upstream?
<popey> i dont think they want that
<mhall119> popey: can we currently collect crash data for them with apport?
<jcastro_> popey: valve has a forum for the beta where people are reporting bugs
<popey> indeed
<popey> use the forums :)
 * popey shudders a little
<mhall119> what, no wiki?
 * jcastro_ can't tell if you're being serious or joking.
<jcastro_> :)
<popey> should be a load more beta keys going out today
<popey> only a few went out yesterday
<balloons> I just installed it.. couldn't remember my password, and the only way to reset was to use the client.. heh
<jcastro_> heh I had the exact problem
<jcastro_> we have a hangout today right balloons?
<mhall119> popey: you mean they haven't all bypassed it via reddit?
<mhall119> impatient buggers
<balloons> jcastro_, yes we should
<balloons> my calendar is a mess due to the time zone switch
<balloons> why o why can't google get it right..
<balloons> maybe because my local clock is in UTC? I don't know
<popey> can someone mention me pls?
<balloons> popey, popey popey popey popey popey popey popey popey
<popey> hmm
<popey> i set xchat to beep
<popey> it failed to beep
<jcastro_> popey:
<jcastro_> hey popey
<jcastro_> popey:
<popey> oh, no sounds defined
<balloons> popey, do you have a sound file for th ebeep?
<balloons> lol
<popey> well thats dumb
<balloons> balloons,
<popey> popey,
<czajkowski> popey:
<popey> hmm, wonder where the bark sound is
<czajkowski> what no cat
<czajkowski> record sky
<popey>  /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/message-new-instant.oga will do
 * popey scraps that idea
<popey> xchat just plays white noise
<czajkowski> bah why wont HD videos play nicely on my laptop :/
<czajkowski> VLC makes people turn green
<czajkowski> m player goes slow and then loses sound and then is fine again
<czajkowski> most annoying
<popey> i just use totem these days
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> shall try that
<czajkowski> if I have to ask jon to use his to watch my movies I'll never hear the end of it
<popey> are they 720p or 1080p?
<balloons> czajkowski, I'd use vlc.. the green thing sounds like a conflicting codec issue
<czajkowski> balloons: on 5 downloads:/
<Daviey> czajkowski: using 12.04?
<popey>  6356 alan      20   0  698m  33m 5236 R   83  0.4  22:58.31 gwibber-service
<popey> :(
<czajkowski> popey: what does the totem icon look like
<czajkowski> it says it's installed
<czajkowski> but no can find :/
<popey> movie player
<czajkowski> Daviey: 12.10 with precise kernel
<czajkowski> popey: ahhh
<Daviey> on 12.04, using nvidia binary drivers... I get green/blue flash videos
<czajkowski> yes
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~/.cache/gwibber/avatars$ ls | wc -l
<popey> 24327
<popey> :S
<knome> Daviey, right-click, go to settings and disable hardware acceleration?
<Daviey> knome: Sounds like an awesome fix! :)
<knome> Daviey, worked for me
<AlanBell> Bug #967091 | Daviey
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin (Ubuntu) "Wrong tint in flash when it uses video acceleration" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967091
<czajkowski> wow filed back in march and 2 cycles later still not fixed :/
<czajkowski> over 500 people affected :(
<Daviey> adobe rocks!
<balloons> ohh.. lol, that's the bug
<balloons> that's ok.. flash containers don't like to load anymore for me
<balloons> I consider it a feature, in general
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I understand it has been fixed https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/libvdpau/0.4.1-6ubuntu1
<AlanBell> bug 668512
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668512 in GCalctool "Positive fractional power of zero is not undefined" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668512
<AlanBell> debian bug 668512
<ubot2> Debian bug 668512 in libvdpau "libvdpau: patch to fix Adobe Flash Player crashes and blue tint" [Important,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/668512
<AlanBell> that didn't close the launchpad version of the bug
<AlanBell> so Daviey, stop using old and busted 12.04 and move to the new hotness that is 12.10
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I'm on 12.10
<AlanBell> do you have smurfs?
<jono> dholbach, balloons, dholbach, jcastro_, dpm setting it up now
<dpm> ok
<jono> dholbach, balloons, dholbach, jcastro_, dpm invite sent
<balloons> awesome
<dpm> oops
<nhandler> It is always nice when you start off an interview with the interviewer thanking you for your contributions to Ubuntu/Debian :)
<technoviking> nhandler: :)
<cprofitt> nhandler: nice
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<nhandler> Thanks technoviking and cprofitt
<jono> balloons, ready?
<jono> balloons, the call with Mark went over, hence being a bit late
<balloons> no worries..
<balloons> let's roll
<jono> balloons, setting it up now
<jono> balloons, invite sent
<bkerensa> jono: Do you have a quick second
 * AlanBell tries to get summit working for UDS Saucy Sealion
<technoviking> AlanBell: Please let that be that name
 * popey tickles technoviking 
<AlanBell> http://ubingo.libertus.co.uk/cam/ I should get rid of that pumpkin now
<IdleOne> AlanBell: the speed the camera moves at is impressive
<AlanBell> it is a good toy
<czajkowski> AlanBell: jon says put th camera back up
<czajkowski> AlanBell: he;s just gone and bought two!
<AlanBell> heh
<AlanBell> I might get another one
<czajkowski> AlanBell: please go to the door and wave at him
<czajkowski> he's such a child
<AlanBell> need one for the back so that the chickens can be seen
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> thanks AlanBell
<czajkowski> I love IRC
<AlanBell> a remote control AlanBell
<czajkowski> AlanBell: where is the code hosted ?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you just made his evening
<czajkowski> come back into surrey channel! :D
<AlanBell> the server it is running on is right next to the camera, just behind the window
<AlanBell> the code is rubbish, but here https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/+junk/camcontrol
<czajkowski> thank you
<AlanBell> I fully intend to fix that code so that other people can actually use it sensibly
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> AlanBell: come to #surrey @D
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> that isn't on freenode, which network is it again?
<czajkowski> irc.lug.org.uk
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-08
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> hum - does anybody else have problems with pads-in-summit? (invalid openid transaction)
<philipballew> had that yesterday dholbach
<dholbach> ah now it worked
<philipballew> cleared up after say 5 minutes for me
<czajkowski> aloha
<daker> hi
<cjohnston> mornin
<Tm_T> choompa
<AlanBell> dholbach: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uds-r/actions.html and http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uds-r/ if you want the text/actions just as text
<dholbach> AlanBell, wow - great
<s-fox> hello
<jcastro_> jono: some good luck
<jono> jcastro_, eh?
<jcastro_> someone already had a ssh "unprovider" working
<jcastro_> and has code, etc.
<jono> jcastro_, aha!
<jcastro_> this guy just showed up in september with it, I talked to Clint
<jcastro_> we're going to close the loop
<jono> I am going to talk to Robbie today about it hopefully
<jcastro_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2012-September/001883.html
<jono> didn't have chance yesterday
<jono> cool, thanks jcastro_
<jcastro_> ^^^ this is the reference for it
<jcastro_> I'm crafting up the "let's hang out" email now
<jcastro_> AlanBell: this would interest you as well ^
<jono> jcastro_, the lets hang out email?
<AlanBell> oooh, nice jcastro_
<AlanBell> really nice
<jcastro_> jono: I haven't mailed him yet, asking how it's coming, anything I can do to help, and so on
<jono> jcastro_, ahhh gotcha
<jono> yeah, if you could get an update, that would be great
<czajkowski> anyone know when you're creating a repeating event how to add in a google hanout to the calendar?
<jono> dholbach, can we have a quick call?
<dholbach> jono, I was just about to have a quick meeting with the DAT, but give me a second to quickly let them know
<jono> dholbach, no go ahead
<jono> we can do it afterwards
<jono> dpm, can you go now?
<dholbach> jono, it seems like just one out of five turned up now, so we can have a quick call
<jono> dholbach, ok cool
<jono> i will set it up
<dholbach> I'll just wait 5 more mins for the meeting to start and others to catch up - should be good
<dpm> jono, sure
<jono> dpm, need to wait until the hour like we agreed
<dpm> sure, no worries
<jono> dpm, all set/
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, sorry, just wrapping up a conversation. Yes, I'm all set now
<jono> dpm, np, I am delayed by a minute
<jono> dpm, setting it up now
<dpm> ok
<jono> dpm, invite sent
<jono> mhall119, can you join this call now?
<mhall119> jono: sure, what's the link?
<jono> mhall119, dpm is pasting a link
<dholbach> alright my friends - got to go - see you all tomorrow
<philipballew> hello all
<bkerensa> Hi jono: I'm helping Ahmed Shams with Ubuntu Appreciation Day and just wanted to see if you had got the e-mail since its about 12 days out now
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-09
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: then I'll start investigating, again, in a couple days
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: happy ff birthday!
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> woop woop! :)
<philipballew> hello ubuntu friends
<popey> yo
 * philipballew loves popey 's slang
<popey> bo-yah grandma, bo-yah
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z2Qa0YFWJQ the end of that advert from the past
<philipballew> Classic games like that are always the best
<philipballew> bkerensa, firefox is getting old
<bkerensa> philipballew: indeed
<bkerensa> popey: do Brits say "Oi" much?
<popey> hmm, depends where you're from and in what context
<popey> i say it in an ironic way ;)
<popey> we may say "oi! get off my biscuits"
<popey> or "oi oi!" meaning "hello! How are you!?"
<popey> or "Oi oi!" meaning "that was rude, calm down"
<popey> it's a multi-functional word
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> British English and Slang is so much more utility than the American version
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> whilist
<bkerensa> while
<philipballew> I found a cat today, what should I name it?
<bkerensa> philipballew: popey
<bkerensa> or
<bkerensa> The Pope
<bkerensa> :D
 * philipballew approves 
<popey> lol
<philipballew> hope my roomate likes cats
<bkerensa> popey: have u seen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Fry_in_America ?
<bkerensa> I watch this the past week and wonder what Brits thought of it
<popey> is that the one where he drives round in a black cab?
<bkerensa> yes
<popey> yeah, I enjoyed that
<popey> i quite like Stephen Fry though
<popey> he's a British treasure.
<bkerensa> He was pretty entertaining... He was funny even though it seemed he didnt intend to be
<popey> do you ever watch Qi?
<popey> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QI
<bkerensa> unfortunately not
<bkerensa> I only watch Netflix
<bkerensa> and thats not on there
<popey> it's quite popular over here, antidote to "dumbing down" TV
<bkerensa> popey: we do have "Master Qi and the Monkey King"
<bkerensa> :D
<popey> heh
<bkerensa> popey: are American TV series much popular there?
<nigelb> popey: Qi is *awesome*
<bkerensa> Do you guys get things like Sons of Anarchy or Numbers?
<popey> yeah, we get a lot of american telly
<popey> most of the really popular stuff is on satellite or cable channels which are pay-for
<bkerensa> I think my favorite film from Europe ever was http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111666/
<bkerensa> war of the buttons
<popey> how odd
<popey> oh, its been remade?
<bkerensa> I think thats the new version perhaps
<bkerensa> idk
<bkerensa> Im trying to get it on VHS before I go on vacation
<popey> oh no, french version
<popey> VHS!?
<popey> retro!
<bkerensa> since they never made it for DVD
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> how else can I get it
<bkerensa> it was filmed in 94
<bkerensa> in Ireland even
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/War-Of-The-Buttons-DVD/dp/B004P530CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352451586&sr=8-1
<popey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/War-Buttons-Region-Import-NTSC/dp/B0049BKOIY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1352451586&sr=8-3  US version
<bkerensa> yes but this is co.uk
<bkerensa> oi
<bkerensa> wait
<popey> http://www.amazon.com/War-The-Buttons-Gregg-Fitzgerald/dp/B0049BKOIY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1352451636&sr=8-2&keywords=war+of+the+buttons
<popey> you suck at internet
<popey> :)
<popey> http://www.walmart.com/ip/16904649?sourceid=24636006621193900829&veh=aff&wmlspartner=dlUPo6w0KBI
<bkerensa> popey: indeed
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> war of the button was made witha  load of limerick folks
<philipballew> hello czajkowski
<bkerensa> czajkowski: I wonder is the entire season that Sons of Anarchy theme in Ireland was filmed there
<czajkowski> No idea, never seens Sons of Anarchy
<czajkowski> I do know murder she wrote filmed a lot over here also
<czajkowski> as she has a home here
<philipballew> bkerensa, "Ubukitty"
<bkerensa> philipballew: :d
<philipballew> or "sudo"
<bkerensa> philipballew: you coming up for ApacheCon next year?
<philipballew> bkerensa, when is it?
<bkerensa> philipballew: February
<philipballew> can I wear my lightpd shirt?
<bkerensa> philipballew: you could come up and just stay for all the confs? ApacheCon, TedX, Barcamp, DrupalCon, OSCON, OSBridhe
<bkerensa> they areall back to back
<philipballew> I probably have school to be fretting about and I have no money after I quit my job.
<philipballew> I have scale here in febuary
<philipballew> well la, the only time I ever go to la.
 * philipballew avoids la like the plague 
<philipballew> but if bkerensa wants to fly me up...
<bkerensa> oh thats right Scale
<bkerensa> x.x
<philipballew> I like Bakersfield more then LA...
<philipballew> have you ever been to Bakersfield bkerensa ? Chances are you ate something today that has
<bkerensa> philipballew: yes
<philipballew> actually many people in this channel probably did
<bkerensa> philipballew: I have seen roughly every town/city/county in California
<bkerensa> From the Mexican Border to the Oregon
<philipballew> "Ive been everywhere man, ive been everywhere"
<bkerensa> and of course to the Nevada border
<philipballew> Reno is nice
<bkerensa> philipballew: not
<bkerensa> ;p
<philipballew> Tahoe is nice
<bkerensa> +1
<bkerensa> I like Truckee
<philipballew> If you ever need a cabin, I have the hookup on one just outside Truckee
<philipballew> bkerensa, dont get eaten there though...
<philipballew> I always go to that state park when I am there
<bkerensa> philipballew: ever been to Bodie?
<philipballew> I think. Its near Yousitime?
 * philipballew spelled that wrong
<bkerensa> philipballew: yes
<bkerensa> philipballew: Yosemite is about a hour away... Bodie is right outside of the great town of Bridgeport
<philipballew> ok, thats right
<philipballew> Nothing beats vacationing in Auburn though...
<bkerensa> Mono Lake is also a skip away... one of the saltiest lakes in the world
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> so salty you float
<bkerensa> cannot drown
<philipballew> I should go there
<bkerensa> philipballew: its pretty fun
<philipballew> Good stuff to do?
<czajkowski> gah people please do be posting from your signed up address on loco contacts list
<czajkowski> I spent all day moderating it then otherwise :)
 * dholbach probably had the most stupid picture of him posted on the internet
<dholbach> mean people who take pictures when you're eating
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> dholbach: how was djing last night ?
<dholbach> pretty good - at the beginning I was a bit annoyed I had to use my old records, but it turned out alright - I found out too late they streamed it, but they recorded it as well
<dholbach> so it should probably be up in the next few days
<czajkowski> oh sweet
<czajkowski> :D
<daker> hi
<dpm> hey jcastro_, do you know if there's someone working on a Trello webapp? It'd be awesome to get Trello notifications in the messaging indicator
<popey> dpm, that would be awesome!
<dpm> indeed :)
<jcastro_> I think marco was?
<jcastro_> or maybe george edison? I don't remember
<daker> popey: dpm jcastro_ there is one https://code.launchpad.net/~tommybrunn/webapps-applications/trello
<daker> and it's still waiting to be merged https://code.launchpad.net/~tommybrunn/webapps-applications/trello/+merge/121596
<jcastro_> oh nice!
<dpm> cool!
<czajkowski> jcastro_: can you undelete a post someone deleted of mine please. http://askubuntu.com/questions/185521/ubuntu-cloud-setup-without-formating-node-hdd/205201#205201
<mhall119> un-deleting is against Jorge's nature
<dholbach> haha
<popey> :)
<jcastro_> I've flagged it
<jcastro_> marcoceppi: ^
<jcastro_> I'll add more detail
<jono> jcastro_, dpm, mhall119, dholbach, balloons all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jcastro_> yep!
<jcastro_> czajkowski: that comment is wrong, it does answer the question
<marcoceppi> czajkowski jcastro_ undeleted
<jono> jcastro_, dpm, mhall119, dholbach, balloons invite sent
<jcastro_> ON IT
<balloons> missed my invite
<balloons> sadface
<balloons> d'oh! wrong g account
<czajkowski> jcastro_: marcoceppi thanks
<czajkowski> see on LP I can do this myself not used to having someone else just delete my stuff
<marcoceppi> haha :D
<mhall119> jono: we lost you
<balloons> +1 for jorge castro day!
<balloons> jorge, what branch did you serve in btw? I only recently found out you were a veteran
<jcastro_> army
<jcastro_> man, my machine is going to melt after that hangout
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jaja good one
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye
<dholbach> bye :-)
<jono_> jcastro_, read in a few mins?
<jcastro_> jono_: yep, one sec
<jcastro_> finishing up a reinstall of google stuff
<jono_> jcastro_, np
<jono_> jcastro_, just send me a link when you are ready
<jcastro_> ok
<jcastro_> 2 more minutes
<jcastro_> mhall119: ping
<jono_> lunch
<jono_> brb
<mhall119> jcastro_: pong
<jono_> jcastro_, blog post is up on the VPS thing
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-10
<jcastro_> on it
<jono_> thanks jcastro_
<jono_> jcastro_, might be cool to reddit it
<jcastro_> I'm working on the wiki page now
<jcastro_> in about ~20
<jono_> sweet
<daker> woo http://www.xubuntu.org/ is not working pleia2
<jcastro_> http://juju.ubuntu.com/Unprovider
<jcastro_> jono_: ^^^
<daker> pleia2: http://i.imgur.com/fAGyh.png
<jono_> jcastro_, nice!
<jono_> I will update the blog entry
<jono_> jcastro_, want to kick off a thread on the mailing list and throw me a link?
<jono_> I will add that to the blog too
<jono_> then people know where to discuss
<jcastro_> yeah, working it!
<jcastro_> lots of typing
<jono_> thanks, man!
<jono_> thanks for doing this on your Friday evening too
<jcastro_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2012-November/001985.html
<jcastro_> jono_: ^
<jono_> thanks jcastro_
<jono_> blog updated
<jono_> will tweet now
<jcastro_> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/12xwlt/vpss_ubuntu_and_juju_help_us_bring_juju_to/
<pleia2> daker: thanks, seems to be an intermittent proxying issue
<czajkowski> pleia2: why ar eyuo up at this hour
<pleia2> czajkowski: I'm still on the east coast, it's 8:15AM :)
<czajkowski> ahhh
<czajkowski> you're confusing :)
<pleia2> I get to go home tomorrow night
<czajkowski> pleia2: excellent
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-11-11
<czajkowski> nice line up for FOSDEM this year, a whole day on community dev and marketing:o
<czajkowski> https://plus.google.com/102921374554385564572/posts/CcpmPerT88B
<czajkowski> Legal issues was very good last year, first time they ran it and also ran out of space
<popey> we're sending people to talk about unity
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-04
<smartboyhw> popey, thanks for clarifying:)
<popey> np
<jcastro> pleia2, got my vote thing
<jcastro> spam bucket caught it
<jcastro> my civic duty is now complete!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-05
<jcastro> oh hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey ho jcastro
<jcastro> hey when do the weekly status things fire off again?
<mhall119> I'm trying to reschedule, but possibly tomorrow
<mhall119> jose: ^^ no engineering update on-air today
<jcastro> mhall119, do we even need one before UDS?
<jcastro> I would think we would start right after UDS with a summary of what was decided
<mhall119> it might be an opportunity to talk about what will be happening/discussed/decided during UDS to entice people to attend
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> mhall119, out of curiosity when do you plan on scheduling your tracks?
<AlanBell> afternoon all
<mhall119> jcastro: "our"?
<mhall119> you mean appdev?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> hi AlanBell
<mhall119> today most likely
<mhall119> dpm isn't around though, so I guess I'll just determine it on my own
<mhall119> jcastro: at any rate they'll be scheduled by Friday :)
<jcastro> heh yeah
<mhall119> jono: call time?
<jono> mhall119, one sec, will be a few mins late
<mhall119> ok
<AlanBell> so I am doing a crowdfunding thing, not pressed the button to go live yet, here is an exclusive preview of it . . . http://www.indiegogo.com/project/preview/8645b563
<mhall119> AlanBell: nice initiative, how hard do you think it'll be to get ARMv6 support?
<jcastro> "Well that wouldn't be half as much fun."
<jcastro> hah
 * mhall119 proposes Soylent Pi, Pi of Human Beings
<AlanBell> mhall119: it is a bit of an unknown as to how much will/won't build from source for armhf now
 * AlanBell wonders if mhall119 wants the naming rights perk ;)
<jono> mhall119, coming now
<mhall119> AlanBell: not at that price
 * AlanBell hits the go live button
<AlanBell> http://igg.me/at/ubupi/x/5206923 sharing appreciated
<cprofitt> shared AlanBell
<AlanBell> thanks
<jcastro> AlanBell, got something to share from G+?
<jcastro> nm, I see it
<AlanBell> thanks jcastro
<cprofitt> jcastro: juju looks like a lot of fun now (just watched Mark's presentation at OpenStack Summit)
<cprofitt> I wish I could get out of building Windows on VMware
<jcastro> We'll do vmware. :)
<jcastro> I just need another stable release or two to get our manual provisioning story sorted
<jcastro> (monthly releases, not 6 month releases)
<cprofitt> jcastro: yeah, Mark talked about supporting Vmware... it looks very cool
<mhall119> jcastro: can you do the weekly engineering updates on Wednesdays at 1pm US/Eastern?
<mhall119> you said you had a conflict that you could possibly move
<mhall119> everybody else seems happy with that day/time
<jcastro> that works out perfectly for me!
<jcastro> +1
<mhall119> cool, thanks!
<mhall119> jose: ping
<mhall119> jono: are you reviewing the proposed Community track sessions in Summit? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/review/
<jono> mhall119, I will be soon
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-06
<jose> mhall119: pong
<jose> will it be possible to get dates where we *will* have updates?
<mhall119> jose: I was going to ask, do you want me to add you (or the on-air calendar) to the meeting invite, so you get notified if we cancel one?
<jose> mhall119: yes, please
<mhall119> which?
<jose> joseeantonior@gmail.com
<mhall119> done
<jose> thanks
<mhall119> np
<akgraner> jose, did you still need me?  Sorry I've been traveling.
<AlanBell> o/ akgraner
<popey> akgraner: hello stranger!
<akgraner> Hey AlanBell  and popey  - I shouldn't be a stranger any more - I am in the land of OCP not Linaro now :-)  And oh by the way OCP rocks.
<akgraner> poppy I also blame you for my addiction to Cards Against Humanity (with all 3 expansion packs) that game goes everywhere with me now
<akgraner> popey, ^^ I meant
<pleia2> blame poppy
<popey> haha
<popey> \o/
<pleia2> ODS does not replace UDS, I miss you guys
<akgraner> and twice had to take it out of my suitcase and hand carry it to keep from having my suitcase be overweight
<AlanBell> OCP is probably another thing we should be doing instead of the raspberry pi cluster :)
<akgraner> pleia2, say hi to Cole for me - we have a booth there
<pleia2> akgraner: I shall try :)
<pleia2> I went to the Canonical booth, they had banana ice cream
<popey> i loved the image of the red hat and canonical stands next to eachother
<popey> especially with the RH one pointing to the canonical one
<pleia2> did you see the CoF-esque logo on the redhat booth signage?
<pleia2> yeah
<popey> https://twitter.com/ubuhulk/status/397578945006030848
<popey> yeah
<pleia2> follow the code, use Ubuntu \o/
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> pleia2, yeah ODS does have better parties though
<jcastro> it's good to run into UDS ex pats, heh
<SergioMeneses> nice nick and amazing picture
<pleia2> jcastro: they are so crowded now :( I've been just doing team dinners
<pleia2> now they have all these specialized parties too, "VIP party" "Core devs party"
<jcastro> "I'm sorry you can't come into this party, the company you work for didn't sponsor it."
<pleia2> HP is throwing the core devs party and I can't go!
<pleia2> which is appropriate :) but hey
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> pleia2, you'd be doomed too if you volunteered to help the party
<jcastro> then you'd be stuck handing out bracelets or something
<jcastro> mhall119, .... and I'm out of slots again ... is there a overflow room?
<pleia2> jcastro: I managed to duck booth duty too ;)
<pleia2> (which is great, since I don't actually know anything about HP)
<jcastro> I know HP Cloud is cheap
<jcastro> that's my go to line
<jcastro> "yes, storage is 50% off compared to AWS, go there."
<pleia2> did you see we launched a horizon dashbord today? :)
<jcastro> no, link?
<pleia2> horizon.hpcloud.com
<jcastro> I am disconnected from HK other than the few things I see
<pleia2> can log in with your regular account
<jcastro> like koolhead on the stage with mark, heh
<pleia2> hah, yeah
<jcastro> WHOA
<pleia2> it's not exactly zippy, but horizon :\
<jcastro> this is _nice_!
<jcastro> do you know when this will go live to replace the UI used now?
<pleia2> it is pretty cool, looking forward to it moving beyond a preview
<pleia2> not sure
<jcastro> I am sure nick will love rewriting the docs for juju/hp cloud again
<pleia2> haha
<mhall119> jcastro: there's Hallway, but it's not meant for that
<mhall119> jcastro: prioritize man
<jcastro> you are preaching to the choir!
<jono> jose, hey
<jono> so we have moved the weekly update and my Q&A around
<jono> we won't do either this week and do start next week
<jono> so every Tues at 7pm UK I will do the Q&A
<jono> every Wed at 6pm UK we will do the press room
<elfy> jono: I love it when UK at UTC coincide :)
<jono> elfy, :-)
<elfy> it is sooo hard to add 1 the other 6 months of the year :p
<mhall119> jono: so the weekly update is canceled for today?
<jcastro> oh that works out for me!
<elfy> balloons and the rest of the community team - just a point I'd noticed in the last couple of vUDS - can people try and take a bit more notice of those using IRC - while it does eventually get seen - often the 'talkers' on a session are talking about something else when IRC gets noticed
<elfy> not a complaint - just an observation :)
<elfy> perhaps if those in the video are kind of tasked with at least checking the IRC feed if they are listening
<elfy> would make it seem more joined up imo
<elfy> jono jcastro balloons mhall119 ^^ you'll be team ;)
<elfy> I'll ping dpm and daniel with the same thing as soon as I see them :)
 * jcastro nods
<mhall119> elfy: team what?
<elfy> mhall119: read up about 40minutes
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> elfy: feedback from last UDS indicated that we were getting better that that, but we will continue to remind people to watch IRC and respond timely
<elfy> cool - didn't actually see any feedback, or did and have forgetten
<elfy> I can understand wanting to listen
<mhall119> elfy: it was from the post-uds survey we ran
<elfy> I suspect I participated :)
<elfy> it does ring a bell
<balloons> indeed vUDS feedback surveys are quite useful in this regard
<mhall119> jono: balloons: can I put some community-centric appdev sessions in one of the community rooms?
<mhall119> to make room for more technical sessions in the app dev rooms
<balloons> mhall119, most of the secondary rooms are open, but I can't run them.. I'm pretty much running or involved in almost all community sessions
<mhall119> balloons: don't worry about running them, I just need somewhere to put them
<balloons> I don't need the slots, so up to jono then :-)
<mhall119> well, I have them all in appdev currently, but we don't have dpm's yet
<balloons> ohh lol, you stole all the rooms with just you eh?
<mhall119> I let popey and dholbach have some
<jose> jono: is it UK or UTC?
<bkerensa> jono: who do sponsorship requests for events go to at Canonical? Debconf has Michelle listed but we were looking it over and thought she might not be the right person
<jono> bkerensa, Michelle
<bkerensa> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-07
<jose> jono: hey, are the times you mentioned UK or UTC?
<jose> if they're UK, they need to change with DSTs
<jono> jose, as I mentioned earlier, UK times
<jose> ok
<jono> but agreed we should make them UTC :-)
<jono> so lets use those times but UTC as they are the same right now
<jono> thanks!
<jose> sure
<jose> also
<jono> thanks, man
<jose> oh, nvm, got it sorted
<jose> thanks to you!
<jono> :-)
<jono> thanks, jose!
<jono> would like to catch up with you next about a few things
<jono> 1. LoCo Council and 2. Ubuntu On Air and future ideas
<jose> sure, we can do that, just that it can't be done at vUDS as school is in the middle
<jose> are you free at 4:30pm your time tomorrow?
<jose> jono: ^
<jono> jose, I can't tomorrow, have meetings out of the office
<jono> jose, and I am out on Fri too
<jono> can we do Mon next week?
<jose> jono: at what time?
<jono> jose, 3pm Pac next week?
<jose> jono: should be good, 3pm pacific on Monday then
<jono> cool :-)
<jose> so it's 1am here and bed is calling, talk to you on Monday!
<benvantende> heyla guys, i just noticed the coc is now one document instead of two (leadership). what is the reason for the change. i did not dive into it. maybe someone can give a summary
<AlanBell> benvantende: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/11/19/coc-version-2-0-has-been-released/
<jcastro> marcoceppi, nest time ... go
<jcastro> 22 this month for me, 243 this year
<marcoceppi> haven't gotten my report yet jcastro
<AlanBell> jose: can you fridge this please https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2013-November/001623.html
<bkerensa> nigelb: First interview done :) at Lizard Land :D
<jcastro> hey jono
<jcastro> http://metalinjection.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/James-Hetfield-hair-evolution.jpg
<jono> hey jcastro
<jono> LOL
<jono> jcastro, hey, you check out http://www.badvoltage.org/2013/11/07/1x02/ yet?
<jcastro> no
<jono> slacker
<jcastro> I found myself accidentally in charge of a computer society in ann arbor and had to go run a meeting
<jono> well, if slacking is working and not slacking off listening to podcasts
<jono> lol
<jcastro> so I have been short on time this week
<jono> ahh yeah
<jono> FINE.
<jcastro> oh it came out today
<jono> :-)
<jono> yup new ep
<jcastro> hmmm what's the latest podcast app people are using?
<jono> jcastro, my podcasting app is a web browser
<jono> I download and listen
<jono> lol
<jcastro> weaksauce
<jono> we need a good podcasting touch app
<jcastro> jono, It's ricardo salveti's birthday
<jcastro> since he likes metal I made a meme for G+
<jono> jcastro, oh damn
<jcastro> make one with like slayer or something
<jcastro> http://memegenerator.net/Ridiculously-Photogenic-Metalhead
<jcastro> could also work
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/0a8xLHQ.jpg
<jcastro> too soon?
<popey> jono: catchpodder https://launchpad.net/catchpodder
<jono> popey, cool
<jono> popey, have you tried it?
<popey> yes
<popey> it needs re-packaging as a click
<popey> i have used it as a deb before we went read-only
<mhall119> jono: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/html-5/api/
<mhall119> the can use some additional CSS, but they're published
<jono> mhall119, awesome!
<jono> looking great :-)
<jono> so next stop is Cordova docs, I presume?
<mhall119> daker gets all the credit
<mhall119> jono: yes
<jono> nice!
<jono> thanks, daker!
<daker> we are still looking for some issues with Kyle
<daker> jono: yw
<jono> mhall119, can you fix the copyright on the API site in the footer to match the one on the main d.u.c site?
<mhall119> not quickly, no, but I can work on it tomorrow
<mhall119> since they used different base themes, I'll have to adapt the mark to the django website theme
<mhall119> I also need to adapt the global-nav
<mhall119> and I just today filed an RT to get he sub-nav and side-nav back in sync
 * mhall119 really wishes there was a better way to do this
<daker> mhall119: check http://pad.ubuntu.com/YMNWSdreBY
<jono> thanks, mhall119, not urgent
<jono> just the text needs changing, not a consistent theme
<mhall119> daker: hope my comments help
<daker> mhall119: see the chatbox on the pad
<mhall119> thanks daker
<daker> mhall119: yw
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-08
<jose> IRCC: Announcement is now on the fridge/planet
<benvantende> AlanBell: Good morning and thanks for the link
<daker> mhall119: http://iipdigital.usembassy.gov/st/english/texttrans/2013/11/20131107286129.html#axzz2k46IKTx8
<mhall119> nice, a link from usembassy.gov that's good :)
<daker> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-09
<cprofitt> is launchpad down?
<cprofitt> just went to #launchpad and it is down
<popey> yes, known issue
<cprofitt> hey jono
<jono> hey cprofitt
<belkinsa> Just a wonder, how useful are you guys finding Trello to be for the team?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-11-10
<belkinsa> Do you guys have a mailing list?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-03
<Silverlion> o/
<popey> Hello!
<Silverlion> popey: aloha
<popey> hows things?
<Silverlion> popey: pretty busy
<silverlion> toddy ping?
<toddy> silverlion: pong
<silverlion> toddy excuse me ^^ are you from german loco team?
<toddy> silverlion: yes, that is correct
<silverlion> can we have a chat in query (german)? I'd like to join the loco team
<toddy> yes, we can
<balloons> silverlion, ping
<silverlion> balloons, go ahead
<balloons> silverlion, I was curious about 2 things. 1) would you like to be a track lead for the users track for UOS next week? 2) Any sessions you would like to propose for UOS?
<silverlion> 2) I'm afraid I have to work so no time for sessions
<silverlion> as to 1) the same
<silverlion> if I'm lucky I could be online on nov 14 th (friday) evening so for me it's better not to take responsibility (yet)
<balloons> silverlion, no worries :-)
<balloons> thanks for letting me know
<silverlion> balloons, I'll let you know when I'm available on friday
<silverlion> if I can help - why not ;)
<silverlion> but track lead is a little bit too much for me atm
<balloons> silverlion, perfect, just let me know. A track lead isn't as scary as you think, you would not be the only one :-) The idea is to have several and good coverage in case people need help
<silverlion> balloons, what would be my tasks as track lead?
<balloons> silverlion,if presenters have trouble starting a presentation or get confused, you can help. You also can help schedule sessions if someone needs to move or change something
<balloons> presenters now run there own sessions, so for you to host one for someone would be rare
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-04
<balloons> czajkowski, congrats on the new job!
<czajkowski> balloons: thanks :)
<mhall119> belkinsa: ping
<belkinsa> pong
<belkinsa> I'm subscribed to the list on LP.
<mhall119> belkinsa: hey, sorry I didn't see your email to the uos-track-leads (it turns out members aren't auto-subscribed), but you are correct about blueprint naming, community-1411-<topic>
<mhall119> belkinsa: yeah, one of the few who were :)
<belkinsa> It's cool.  And alright.  I think I may of ran into a problem: somehow this blueprint (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1411-ubuntuwomen) that I created isn't showing up on the UOS scheduler.
<mhall119> belkinsa: the import cron jobs need an update, I've filed an RT for that
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-05
<silverlion> o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> morning all
<jose> dpm: don't forget to let me know about uonair stuff beforehand, there is a calendar that needs to be checked so things don't clash
<dpm> jose, ah, sorry
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-06
<jono> dpm, will be there in a min, just wrapping up a mail
<dpm> np, I was wrapping up an on-air workshop too :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-11-07
<dpm> morning popey, when you've got a minute, could you approve and schedule the pending sessions app dev sessions at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/review ?
<popey> ooh, where'd they come from!? ☻
<popey> sure.
<popey> (morning)
<dpm> thanks :)
<silverlion> o/
<dpm> hey silverlion
<silverlion> dpm, aloha! everything straight?
<silverlion> eyhow elfy
<dpm> silverlion, yeah, trying to wrap up the sessions for UOS next week
<silverlion> dpm, as I said Friday evening I might be able to join and maybe able to help ;)
<dpm> silverlion, awesome, thanks!
<elfy> hi silverlion
<ochosi> cjohnston: hey there! quick question, when will status.ubuntu.com be bumped for V?
<cprofitt> hey jono
<silverlion> cprofitt, o/
<jono> hey cprofitt
<jono> hows it going, pal?
<cprofitt> It is going fairly well. Kids are growing like weeds, eating like locusts and providing hours of endless fun. You?
<cprofitt> hey silverlion!
<silverlion> yep the lion is back in the community after a year of absense
<silverlion> :D
<cprofitt> Nice!
<cprofitt> Glad to have you back.
<silverlion> don't know if you remember my old nick "NRWlion"?
<silverlion> which I had in 2011 but had to leave due to a nasty incident that went up to the community council :( #badthoughts
<cprofitt> I do not recall that nick name.
<silverlion> nevermind ^^ I still remember you standing behind me clearing my name of accusations of identity froud
<silverlion> cprofitt, and I am still grateful for what you and jono did for me
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-02
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> salut davidcalle
<davidcalle> salut dholbach!
<davidcalle> How was the weekend?
<dholbach> good good, fairly quiet and relaxed- how was yours?
<davidcalle> dholbach, same, maybe not as quiet since kids are a bit sick, but we had a great time :)
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, regarding https://trello.com/c/cgTY06e2/81-fix-markdown-importer what do you suggest we do? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, so, today, we are testing newer django?
<davidcalle> I suggest ^
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~developer-ubuntu-com-dev/developer-ubuntu-com/1470715/+merge/268471
<dholbach> davidcalle, so you'd say we drop the efforts on getting the mptt approach to work?
<davidcalle> dholbach, if we end up moving off mptt and upstream advice isn't helping, I think we should start dropping it. If you want to give it another try, I'm ready to be helpful though ;)
<dholbach> no, I think it makes sense
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll add a check list to the bug report
<dholbach> just so we can keep it up to date with our testing
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok, do you expect a lot of breakage?
<dholbach> basically the entire stack changed underneath the app :)
<dholbach> I did the update, fixed the bits which exploded in my face and that's all the testing I did up until now
<dholbach> so there still might be some
<dholbach> davidcalle, I updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1470715
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1470715 in developer-ubuntu-com "Do Django upgrade" [High,In progress]
<davidcalle> dholbach, zinnia has been planning to move to treebeard since 2012 -> they have probably done it : looking into which version we need
<dholbach> it's not a long check list - it's basically just based on stuff I had to change and stuff we're expecting to be fixed
<czajkowski> how are we all this lovely foggy Monday
<davidcalle> Hey czajkowski :)
<davidcalle> pretty good, you?
<dholbach> davidcalle,
<dholbach> aniel@daydream:~/dev/sites/developer-ubuntu-com.1470715/env/lib/python2.7/site-packages$ grep -ri treebeard zinnia*
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/dev/sites/developer-ubuntu-com.1470715/env/lib/python2.7/site-packages$
<dholbach> so it looks like zinnia is still pulling in its own mptt
<davidcalle> dholbach, if it still requires it, maybe we can have treebeard for the cms and keep mptt for zinnia?
<dholbach> davidcalle, yes, but I wouldn't specify mptt in the requirements.txt - zinnia will pull it in on its own
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> so it's not something our app depends on
<dholbach> davidcalle, once you've done the migration locally, you'll notice a couple of deprecation warnings wrt future django 1.9 - maybe we should create a separate bug report for that, so we're safe for a future upgrade
<davidcalle> dholbach, +1
 * dholbach needs to run to the dentist - see you later
<davidcalle> dholbach, have fun*
<dholbach> :)
<czajkowski> davidcalle: not bad thanks had some time off last week
<davidcalle> czajkowski, that's nice, I had some as well, did anything special? In France we had a pretty sunny week and went to the south for a few days
<czajkowski> my goddaugher came over from lille and we did the london eye, Wicked musical and lots more over the few days
<davidcalle> czajkowski, nice :)
<czajkowski> yes she's over studying there this semester
<davidcalle> czajkowski, staying at your place?
<czajkowski> davidcalle: yes in Godalming
<czajkowski> for the visti
<czajkowski> but not when she studies in Lille, she's staying there till till december has been there since september
<czajkowski> then off to luxemburg for internship
<davidcalle> czajkowski, hah, I thought she was french and that "over" was england. /me needs more coffee
<czajkowski> ahh no she's Irish
<czajkowski> :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you "wget github.com" from staging/prod and see if that does anything? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, git clone git://github.com/ubuntu-core/snappy times out
<davidcalle> staging
<davidcalle> Well, not the staging server itself, but the juju machine we need this to run on
<dholbach> davidcalle, hum... can you follow up on #85928 please? maybe I didn't phrase my question explicitly enough :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, yep
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<davidcalle> dholbach, I haven't been able to get rid of mptt for the upgrade, following your list of commands on the mp, uninstalling mptt breaks a lot of migrations (eg. admin), keeping it makes things work. I've fixed some importer bits (eg. import commands from the admin were broken due to a new way of dealing with command args), and changed fix-mptt to fix-cms, things still working fine with mysql, haven't tried with postgre yet
<dholbach> davidcalle, do you have a diff of the changes you had to do locally?
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you start from trunk with all migrations applied?
<dholbach> davidcalle, for the MP I used a branch we can all write to, so I'd suggest we consider this as something we all work on and just write to if necessary
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've made a fresh trunk, make dev, added the dbdump suggested in the README, make run, the merged your branch and ran all the upgrade commands
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok, I'll push the changes needed for the importer first
<davidcalle> dholbach, we should probably merge trunk on it as well, right?
<dholbach> sure, if there's any more changes, sure
<dholbach> done
<dholbach> davidcalle, I've never used 'make dev' and 'make run'
<davidcalle> dholbach, they are just shortcuts to what we were used to
<davidcalle> dholbach, with a few juju related fixes
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> it looks like "syncdb" → "migrate", so with the commands you ran, you should be all set
<davidcalle> dholbach, oh ok
<davidcalle> dholbach, pushed
<balloons_> Morning everyone
<dholbach> hey balloons_
<dholbach> how are you? how are things?
<balloons_> A bit tired. Excited for uos this week
<balloons_> Should be a fun week!
<davidcalle> Hey balloons_ :)
 * dholbach hugs balloons_
<balloons_> I see all the nice uos summaries. I need to figure out my own attendance schedule
<dholbach> balloons_, speaking of summaries - have you set up the google doc for the session summaries?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I just pushed some more changes to the branch
<dholbach> davidcalle, I learnt that "pip list -o" can show me outdated modules :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll do some testing in a postgres setting now
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes please, I haven't looked at postgre with treebeard yet... I'm anxious to hear your findings
<balloons_> dholbach, I have not. I guess I may as well as get folks to start doing it on day 1
<dholbach> davidcalle, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13082127/
<dholbach> davidcalle, I had just created home and snappy/{guides/snapcraft} as empty placeholder pages - I think that was enough in the past - I'll take a look and see why it failed
<dholbach> balloons_, thanks a lot - I added the folks who need access to the trello card
<dholbach> davidcalle, from a first glance it doesn't look good - I'll take a closer look
<davidcalle> dholbach, eek
<davidcalle> dholbach, yes, what you need should have been enough
<davidcalle> you did*
<davidcalle> dholbach, see last rt reply, I'll change the parser to check for github https urls instead of "git://", work for you?
<jose> balloons: got it, thanks!
<jose> balloons_: mind a quick pm?
<balloons> jose, go for it
<dholbach> davidcalle, yep
<dholbach> thanks!
<davidcalle> dholbach, I've tested, using git clone https://github.com works
<dholbach> great, thanks
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle
<dholbach> davidcalle, so apart from the importer everything works for you after the upgrade?
<dholbach> and not commiting everything in one transaction was what you intended to do?
<dholbach> +#    @transaction.commit_on_success()
<davidcalle> dholbach, it triggered an error (commit_on_success doesn't seem to exist anymore), I commented it, forgot to tell you about it
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> I'll find out how it's done now
<davidcalle> dholbach, I haven't tried the rest extensively yet (I'm progressing on snappy IA changes)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, maybe mhall119, you and I can have a call about this some time soon where we try this all out together?
<mhall119> dholbach: after OUS?
<dholbach> yeah, everything else would be a bit optimistic
<davidcalle> mhall119, hola, do you think we can deploy staging -> prod today?
<mhall119> davidcalle: is everything working on staging now?
<davidcalle> mhall119, mhall119 what was broken is still broken, but we should land analytics. Last deployment was done with the spec as broken as it is today, afair, or am I mistaken?
<mhall119> davidcalle: if you mean the importer, yes
<mhall119> davidcalle: are there any additional steps other than juju set build_label= needed for this update?
<davidcalle> mhall119, nope, but my questions is: do we need all the mojo spec changes on wendigo to be brought back to trunk for a prod deployment to succeed?
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh, I see the point of what you just said
<davidcalle> mhall119, you can run set build_label on prod without having to redeploy the rest, right?
<Pici> mhall119: do we need any other uos channels this cycle besides #ubuntu-uos-community, #ubuntu-uos-appdev, #ubuntu-uos-showandtell, #ubuntu-uos-convergence, #ubuntu-uos-cloud, #ubuntu-uos-overflow ?
<Pici> Those are the 'rooms' listed on the summit site, and what channels they seem to be pointed at
<dholbach> Pici, #ubuntu-uos-core
<dholbach> are we going to have #ubuntu-uos in general?
<dholbach> and how about -plenary?
<Pici> got that
<dholbach> ok cool
<dholbach> that's all I can think of
<Pici> the bots are good, just making sure that everything else is too
<mhall119> thanks Pici
<mhall119> popey: can you run your magic app type checking script and update the spreadsheet?
<jose> dholbach: hey, can we make sure the bot logs the right channels? last time it logged #uds-* instead of #uos-*
<popey> mhall119, will do, will take a while to run, will update the sheet a bit later, am afk right now on way back from conf
<dholbach> jose, I guess that's a question for Pici?
<jose> Pici: ^ :D
<Pici> jose: I'm just about to file an RT ticket about it, I might need someone to kick it once I do that though
<jose> Pici: I can make that happen. just let me know the RT# :D
<mhall119> davidcalle: right, we can use juju set in prod still, but we should get any spec changes back into our spec branch on LP
<mhall119> out of curiosity, what spec changes are on wendigo but not in the LP branch currencly?
<davidcalle> mhall119, https://pastebin.canonical.com/143213/
<mhall119> davidcalle: oh, I thought I had updated the LP branch with all that
<mhall119> what remote branch are you comparing it to?
<davidcalle> mojo-ue-devportal on wendigo VS https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-is/canonical-mojo-specs/mojo-ue-devportal
<mhall119> oh, right, I couldn't push directly to that, so I made my own
<davidcalle> mhall119, haaa ok
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/canonical-mojo-specs/devportal-fixes should have all that, but double check to make sure
<mhall119> I need to propose it for merging
<davidcalle> mhall119, only difference is the revno (143, we are on 144), looks good to me!
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, mhall119, popey: shall we repurpose our planning call in 30m for talking about the last bits to do for UOS?
<davidcalle> dholbach, good idea
<mhall119> thanks davidcalle
<mhall119> and you want the latest rev of hte production branch deployed to prod?
<mhall119> dholbach: +1
<mhall119> davidcalle: r144?
<davidcalle> mhall119, yes
<popey> dholbach, i wont be able to make it, travelling
<popey> dholbach, but if there are things i can do this evening, let me know
<davidcalle> dholbach, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/no-git-protocol/+merge/276411
<davidcalle> dholbach, mhall119, have we ever talked about the possibility of switching prod to mysql? Is there any reason to use postgre over it?
<davidcalle> (we have probably talked about it, but my memory fails me)
<mhall119> davidcalle: postgres is the prefered database within Canonical
<balloons> davidcalle, shall I go ahead and put your name down to present the show and tell track summaries?
<davidcalle> balloons, I don't mind doing it, sure
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<dholbach> davidcalle, I added a couple of lose thoughts on the LP: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/developer-ubuntu-com/no-git-protocol/+merge/276411
<dholbach> loose
<davidcalle> dholbach, can't see them
<davidcalle> We should listen more to popey's ideas (online app builder where you can add blocks for rss feeds, images, flickr feed, etc) http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/11/02/microsoft-lets-you-build-apps-for-windows-10-in-less-than-10-minutes/
<popey> heh
<dholbach> davidcalle, inline
<dholbach> :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, still can't see them, have you saved the comments from the box for regular comments?
<dholbach> davidcalle, sorry
<dholbach> done now
<dholbach> balloons, coming?
<balloons> si si
<balloons> positive thoughts to all
<balloons> big hugs!
<mhall119> davidcalle: prod update has been done, can you confirm the new stuff is there?
<davidcalle> mhall119, it is :)
<davidcalle> mhall119, thanks for pinging them. I'm glad staging is sorted out, do you need any help with the mojo spec mp?
<mhall119> davidcalle: no, I'll file an MP and poke webops about it
<davidcalle> ok
<davidcalle> dholbach, mp updated
<mhall119> davidcalle: can you check with alex about the state and location of the js scopes api docs?
<davidcalle> mhall119, yep
<mhall119> thanks, and will you also let thibaut know that the new analytics are live?
<dholbach> Pici, the topic in #ubuntu-uos has a non-working URL
<davidcalle> mhall119, done :)
<dholbach> (and I can't talk in there)
<Pici> that is odd
 * Pici looks
<davidcalle> mhall119, I've asked for access to the analytics accounts, it will be useful for non-snappy things as well
<mhall119> yes, please share with the rest of us when you get them
<davidcalle> Yep
<dholbach> mhall119, can you check if I forgot anything on my track leads mail?
<davidcalle> mhall119, to sum up, with the spec fixed, all we need to do now is just do(staging)/request(prod) an update of the build label? No more tarball building at all
<mhall119> davidcalle: correct, though there is still spec work to do so that we can use "make upgrade" rather than calling juju set
<mhall119> dholbach: email looks good to me
<dholbach> thanks - I wasn't sure if i hadn't forgotten anything :)
<Pici> dholbach: logbots just flushed their outputs, so the topic links work now
<dholbach> cool thanks, Pici
<dholbach> all right my friends - have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
 * davidcalle drives home o/
<davidcalle> Have a nice eod all :)
<jose> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> jose: pong
<mhall119> and while you're here, can you send me a topic and summary of the talk you're going to give at UbuCon/FOSSETCON?
<jose> hehe, sure!
<mhall119> and will you be there on the morning of the 19th to give it?
<jose> just wondering, will uos.ubuntu.com/uds.ubuntu.com redirect to summit.u.c at some point?
<jose> mhall119: I will. arriving on the 18th around noon
<mhall119> jose: yes, we're waiting on a +1 from the web-team before throwing that switch
<mhall119> jose: awesome, thanks!
<jose> woot woot!
<jose> oh. also, what channels do you guys want to use for plenaries? ubuntu-uos-plenary, or ubuntu-on-air?
<mhall119> -plenary
<jose> gotcha. will update the site accordingly
<mhall119> thanks jose
<jose> np
<jcastro> hah man
<jcastro> check out this picture of the back of daniel's head: http://www.alphr.com/business/1001892/inside-canonical-the-creators-of-ubuntu-have-big-plans-for-the-future
<popey> mhall119, did I see you talking to Pici about irc channels earlier. Is that all setup now?
<mhall119> popey: yes and yes
<popey> :) super
<popey> So many people came by the Ubuntu stand at OggCamp to play with the nexus 4 and a screen
<popey> quite a few who had not quite understood we were this close to it landing were amazed at how well it worked
<popey> given it landed on tuesday
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-03
<tsimonq2> hey, after UDS tomorrow, where caqn I watch the sessions? I will be at achool but I would still like to watch
<tsimonq2> *school
<tsimonq2> *can
<mhall119> tsimonq2: you can watch them from the same pages as the live stream on summit.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> ok, thanks
<jose> dupingping: certificates can take some time. there have been cases where it takes up to 6 months. it is sent via slow mail so it takes time
<dupingping> jose, already sent?
<jose> dupingping: I don't know. someone at Canonical handles them. just be very very patient
<dupingping> jose, oh, 6 months?
<dupingping> very very slow.
<jose> slow mail takes a lot of time, but it lets us save money so all Members can get certificates
<dupingping> jose, yes. But they can send me an email attach the certificate scaned the certi paper.
<dupingping> jose, So i can print the paper by myself before get real certificate.
<jose> dupingping: no, unfortunately not. there are many many certificates so it would be very difficult
<dupingping> jose, they can let me trace the mail transport id?
<jose> dupingping: no, certificates do not have one. they are sent with the less expensive option to save money. remember we need to send certificates to all members and it can be expensive if we start adding things like tracking numbers
<jose> dupingping: may I ask, why are you in a hurry to get the certificate?
<dupingping> jose, yes, i think that it's related to my reputation.
<jose> evening, Guest60019!
<Guest60019> hey jose
<jose> dupingping: unfortunately there is nothing we can do to speed up the process. you need to be patient - the certificate will arrive. we just don't know the time
<dupingping> jose, I see, thank you. I'll just wait.
<jose> I'm sorry we can't do more.
<jose> and also, congratulations on membership :)
<dupingping> jose, oh, no problem. And thank you.
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<MooDoo> morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> I'm out for lunch - see you in a bit
<davidcalle> mhall119, hi, two questions: does collectstatic run during deployments? I believe the devportal.css used on prod is missing a change made a while ago, there is a diff between what's in the prod branch and what's visible online for this file
<davidcalle> Second q. I'm getting errors when I run the apidoc importer on a fresh local trunk, is there any command to run (other than make dev) before ./update_apidocs.sh?
<mhall119> davidcalle: it's run my mojo's postdeploy, but if you only do a juju set it will not be run
<mhall119> nothing else should be needed for update_apidocs.sh to run, are you inside the virtualenv?
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh ok, what's the exact command we need to run on prod for that then? On staging, collectstatic hangs.
 * davidcalle tries again
<balloons> Everyone uos ready?
<mhall119> davidcalle: juju run --unit devportal-app/0 './run.py make collectstatic'
<davidcalle> From the virtualenv "api_docs.models.DoesNotExist: Topic matching query does not exist."
<davidcalle> mhall119, for all imports
<davidcalle> mhall119, thanks for the command, can we run this safely on prod?
<davidcalle> balloons, yes!
<mhall119> davidcalle: oh, you need to setup topic, language and version for anything you're importing
<mhall119> through the django admin
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok, I wasn't sure if this was manual or automated
<mhall119> dpm: can we move the UOS planning session up to 1500 on thursday?
<dpm> mhall119, wfm if it works for others
<mhall119> popey: dholbach balloons davidcalle ^^ work for you?
 * balloons looks
<popey> i have a session then
<balloons> probably doesn't really work, why?
<popey> where is it now?
<mhall119> CC meeting with mark got moved to 1600
<balloons> 1600 thursday
<mhall119> if it doesn't work then leave it where it is
<mhall119> it can go on without me
<davidcalle> mhall119, js scopes session at that time, can't really miss it
<dholbach> mhall119, I have another session at 16 too already
<dholbach> and one at 1500
<Pici> (keeping an eye on the bots, I'll mess with them if they don't do what they're supposed to)
<mhall119> thanks Pici
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, balloons, popey, davidcalle, http://pad.ubuntu.com/mark-qa-1511
<Pici> okay, something was messed up, should be fixed now. will make sure things go smoothly in about 40 minutes
<dpm> popey, mhall119, balloons, davidcalle, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeRHiqNwDa8kgsKodSS_ok2EJQbERsSp0SkAHgt61u6dIVijA
<Pici> mhall119: woo
<dpm> for the community roundtable
<davidcalle> dpm, ty
<Pici> good too, since I was stuck in my boss's office
<dupingping> popey, hi. how are you today?
<dupingping> popey, i sent an email you.
<popey> oh, not seen that
<dupingping> please check now, sent one sec ago.
<popey> oh
<popey> dupingping, you may have to wait a while for the certificate
<popey> They aren't done immediately, but done in batches.
<dupingping> yes, then may i get it before new years day?
<dupingping> popey, i'm very wondered about the getting time. :)
<balloons> czajkowski, davidcalle, hggdh can one of you host the unity8 session for the next hour? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22638/unity8-convergence-show-tell/ The presenter needs a someone to host
<popey> dupingping, we don't promise when they will be sent, sorry.
<davidcalle> balloons, sure :)
<balloons> davidcalle, thank you. I'll let mzanetti know
<dupingping> popey, thank you for your help. may i send mark an email? So he can see about my cert?
<davidcalle> balloons, but I won't be able to take the 2 after
<balloons> davidcalle, ack.
<popey> dupingping, i personally wouldn't
<balloons> if czajkowski or hggdh can grab one of those sessions, that would be helpful
<dupingping> popey, wow, it's so bad idea?
<czajkowski> balloons: cant do the next hr I'm grabbing new manager from the station
<popey> dupingping, as I said, we don't promise when they will be sent
<dupingping> popey, yes, but if i go to the canonical company to get the certificate?
<popey> dupingping, the certificate will come, please be patient
<dupingping> popey, yes, i see. I'll try to wait for the certificate. I'm very happy about meet you. You're very kind.
<dupingping> popey, thank you. When i have any questions, may i ask you directly? I'm sorry to waste your time.
<czajkowski> dupingping: you're not wasting peoples time
<czajkowski> he is on the roundtable session atm so maybe slow at replying
<czajkowski> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22610/community-roundtable/
<czajkowski> dupingping: or if anyone else can help just ask
<czajkowski> friendly channel :)
<dupingping> czajkowski, :) thank you very much. there are many kindly peoples.
<dupingping> czajkowski, can i join the meeting? i'm just a new ubuntu member.
<popey> dupingping, sure thing, any time.
<dupingping> czajkowski, where can i find the meeting schedule?
<dupingping> Jorge castro saying :)
<jose> dupingping: summit.ubuntu.com
<dupingping> yes, jose. I found it. thank you. And i saw the meeting just now.
 * davidcalle shakes fist at his laptop
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, popey, balloons, who's not in sessions and up for the team Q&A later?
<popey> I will be in a session dpm
<dpm> np
<dholbach> I would like to be in a session, but could make myself available
<balloons> I believe I might be free
<balloons> dholbach, you'll be in http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22594/snappy-clinic-bringing-ros-apps-to-snappy-ubuntu-core/ yes?
<dholbach> balloons, or I'll watch it tomorrow that should be fine too
<dholbach> (and let sergiusens know beforehand)
<dholbach> I'm happy either way
<mhall119> dpm: I'm available
<dpm>  ok, I've set up the hangout for UbuntuOnAir in summit, and I'll be sharing the hangout link here for those who want to join
<dholbach> so who's going to do the Q&A now? :)
<dpm> I'm up for it, and seems Mike too
<dpm> Here's the link to join. I'm going to start it as the UbuntuOnAir user in ~7 https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYf9y8d48GDT5pnbcI3OJskEVk3VhiPlF2zeQbaXJC_rCLMfBw
<dholbach> ok cool
<balloons> popey, should this be removed? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22586/sdk-roadmap/
<dholbach> all rightie... I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dpm> cheers dholbach, have a nice evening!
<dholbach> you too! :)
<jcastro> popey: I lasted like 20 seconds on your soundcloud clip
<jcastro> until the guy started talking
<jcastro> I then got visibly angry and closed the tab
<popey> haha
<popey> part 2 is more fun than part 1, he calls me all kinds of things
<popey> one of them claims I stole the computer
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> popey: I do admit, as an american, your accent makes you come across as so smug it actually makes the entire thing even more hilarious
<popey> hah :D
<jcastro> it's like, a cartoon
<popey> I was playing dumb, so that's quite the compliment
<jcastro> OMG
<jcastro> "Because I am not stupid"
<jcastro> that is awesome
<jcastro> man how come none of these guys ever call me
<jcastro> popey: OMG, I wish you could have told him you worked at Canonical at this part
<jcastro> that is awesome
<jcastro> I would have
<popey> yeah, i probably should
<jcastro> OMG
<jcastro> popey: this turned out way better than it should have turned out
<popey> did you listen to #1 and #2 ?
<jcastro> 2
<popey> 1 is long and quite boring
<popey> till I rickroll him
<jcastro> hmm, the international routing system
<popey> yeah, be scared
<jcastro> this guy reading this huge number
<jcastro> over the phone
<jcastro> you can't make that up
<jcastro> that's so ridiculous
<jcastro> popey: actually, nevermind, the teamviewer URL being spelled out wins
<popey> yeah, that number is one that's the same on every windows install.
<popey> my wife listened earlier and was stunned how rude they were
<jcastro> popey: I think listening to them out of order is actually better
<popey> heh
<jcastro> man I wish this would happen to me so much
<jcastro> ok I just got to the rickroll
<jcastro> popey: why does he want that ID number for?
<jcastro> is that the teamviewer conf # or something?
<popey> jcastro, depends, one long number _he_ read out was to "prove" he had my license ID.
<jcastro> it sounds like he says "living in this app"
<popey> jcastro, the code I was read was the teamviewer code to remote control my pc
<popey> he would probably have installed malware while there
<jcastro> man, you should have installed the deb
<jcastro> and watch him flip out when he sees a unity screen
<popey> haha
<popey> thats a great idea
<popey> i might setup a spare vm for next time
<jcastro> "oh wait, sure, I'll be happy to give you access, give me a second to fire up a container for you."
<jcastro> lol
<popey> hah
<jcastro> Man, I'm going to play this whole thing at my next party
<jcastro> this is awesome
<jcastro> "Cause I'm not stupid" is the best
<jcastro> like, you can feel the guy like ... deflate
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-04
<dupingping> popey, hi.
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dpm> hey davidcalle
<MooDoo> :)
 * dholbach relocate to the office - brb
<dholbach> dpm, I won't be able to make it to the UOS session tomorrow, but I have an additional data point already :)
<dholbach> dpm, UOS was a great venue yesterday to bring teams together
<dholbach> alecu+kyrofa brought up their thougs about phone and snappy which was great
<dpm> dholbach, nice!
<dholbach> and awe+morphis brought up their thoughts on frameworks and landing stuff like bluetooth and connectivity on snappy
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, for some reason yesterday this felt a much solider UOS than the previous one
<dholbach> so whatever the future is going to be like, it'll be good if sessions can be set up very easily and are announced broadly well in advance
<dholbach> this would also be nice for ad-hoc sessions across the cycle
<dholbach> that a reminder is sent to some mailing lists
<dholbach> ... or something
<dpm> thanks dholbach. Quick q: do you happen  to know the max number of participants in a UOS hangout? It used to be 10, but I think it got increased to 15
<dholbach> wasn't it 10 for regular accounts and 15 for canonical accounts?
<dpm> that's what I thought, but I couldn't find a reference
<dholbach> dpm, https://www.google.com/work/apps/business/products/hangouts/
<dholbach> "Hosten Sie Hangouts für bis zu 15 Personen – ob Mitarbeiter oder externe Teilnehmer."
<popey> https://support.google.com/plus/answer/1216376?hl=en-GB
<popey> Video calls can have a maximum of 10 participants
<popey> Google Apps for Work: The maximum is 15 participants
<dpm> thanks all :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, did https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1511676/+merge/276253 look all right to you?
<davidcalle> dholbach, it's smart :) Haven't tested it yet, but looks good
<dholbach> of course it's smart - I stole the idea from you :-)
<davidcalle> dholbach, smart*er* then ;-) Will test in a short moment, first I need to figure out if we can announce a date for the scopes contest in the session in 1h, or if we should defer, preparation is not finished.
<dholbach> take your time
<dholbach> it's not superurgent
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: I followed up on the django upgrade MP
<dholbach> I did some more testing - let's chat about it tomorrow
<dholbach> mhall119, and we might need Daniele's help again
<davidcalle> dholbach, +1
<dholbach> unfortunately the importer's status is still in "it's complicated"
<mhall119> dholbach: ack
<balloons> popey, are you setting up http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22598/community-core-apps-qa/ or no?
<popey> balloons, i wasn't. i thought it was yours
<balloons> popey, no worries. just making sure
<balloons> I'm setting it up
<balloons> davidcalle, can you do the show and tell session happening right now?
<balloons> or czajkowski or hggdh? I'm in a session and they need help
<balloons> it's the ras pi session
<davidcalle> balloons, czajkowski, hggdh, can't :/
<balloons> dholbach, mhall119, popey, dpm ^^ Can you help out perhaps?
<dholbach> no, in a session
<mhall119> balloons: the Pi maker one?
<jose> you need a host?
<balloons> mhall119, yes
<balloons> jose, yes, a host for martin
<dpm> balloons, what kind of help are you looking for?
<jose> balloons: I can do that for now
<balloons> jose, awesome, ty
<dpm> oh, on show & tell, got it
<popey> jose, can you join #ubuntu-uos-showandtell
<dpm> seems you got it sorted, jose saving the day :)
<balloons> jose, set it up and edit the page. then ping flexiondotorg
<balloons> thanks all!
<popey> twice in one day!
<dpm> :-)
<jose> balloons: gotcha
<jose> :)
<mhall119> thanks jose!
<balloons> I see dpm has already promoted Jane's q and a
<dpm> \o/
<jcastro> man, here i am running the cloud track like a chump and desktop is dropping USC?
<jcastro> HAPPY DANCE
<mhall119> you misspelled champ
 * davidcalle relocates
<czajkowski> balloons: sorry I was around yesterday not today
<balloons> czajkowski, that's why we have several folks who can help out :-)
<czajkowski> balloons: cool was just worried onlybsaw ping now been in a day long sprint
<jcastro> hey anyone know how to fire up a hangout on air from hangouts.google.com?
<jcastro> instead of this obviously depracated g+ page I've been using?
<dpm> yay, second UOS day is over, great sessions throughout!
<popey> \o/
<popey> yeah, had some really good discussions today
<dpm> I've been impressed with the level of in-hangout participation
<dpm> given the fact we've not done anything different than previous UOSs wrt organization
<popey> Yeah, dunno what has triggered this
<wxl> is it possible that someone on the CC can vote on this re-verification? one of our 5 members is a member of the loco and has abstained. another one has been MIA and we've been trying to get in touch to no avail, yet. i still have hope, but they expire tomorrow. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/1508190
<ubot2> wxl: Error: launchpad bug 1508190 not found
<wxl> pleia2: consider this a response to your comment on the bug ↑
<mhall119> wxl: bug not found
<wxl> mhall119: yeah it's private. i figure you guys have super powers. i can add the cc
 * mhall119 has only alright powers
<wxl> mhall119: cc now added
<mhall119> wxl: you need a vote to reach quorum?
<wxl> mhall119: with the (hopefully temporary) absence of our one council member and the loss of jose, we really need another seat. i've seen one nomination so far, but i'll take it. i'm not sure if there are rules for how many nominations we need to make a vote on that.
<wxl> mhall119: yeah, i need one more +1 to reach quorum.
<wxl> mhall119: and pleia2 must abstain too as she's also a member of the LoCo XD
<mhall119> wxl: done
<wxl> mhall119: thanks!
<mhall119> no problem, thanks to you and the LC as well
<wxl> no problem XD
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-05
<pleia2> wxl: thanks :)
<wxl> np, pleia2 :)
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> davidcalle: https://twitter.com/Czajkowski/status/662204831331983364
<czajkowski> they do in fact exist :p
<davidcalle> czajkowski, pains au chocolat! Fresh out of the oven? Do you *really* want me to hate you? :p
<czajkowski> *nyom* nyom* sorry what did you say *nyom*
<davidcalle> czajkowski, I hope they still have a lava-temperature chocolate core. :p
<czajkowski> melting in the mouth :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, davidcalle, popey, balloons, I'll be afk for ~1h, but back in time for the start. Could you promote the last day on the main Ubuntu social accounts?
<dpm> balloons, all set for the closing plenaries? Plenary scheduled in summit too?
<balloons> I guess we need a session for that and slap it in there
<balloons> We need someone around at 1500 for the mycroft session. davidcalle and i will both be occupied
<balloons> czajkowski or hggdh going to be around ?
 * dholbach won't be available :-/
 * davidcalle relocates home for UOS*, brb
<dpm> thanks balloons
<czajkowski> balloons: sup
<balloons> czajkowski, howdy. So in 1 hour, we're having a mycroft session on the track, but no one is around to help Ryan set it up and make sure everything goes ok. Will you be around to help?
<czajkowski> balloons: aye can do what's needed, be on irc
<czajkowski> or soemthing else ?
<popey> balloons, i can do it
<czajkowski> coolio
<czajkowski> was going to attempt to silence bash and all :)
<balloons> popey, thanks
<balloons> mhall119, are you summarizing the convergence track?
<balloons> mhall119, also if you have notes about UOS in general (how many people, # of sessions, etc), please add it to the track summaries document
<mhall119> balloons: I will over lunch today, yes
<balloons> mhall119, I mean you will present it as well right during the closing ceremonies?
<mhall119> yes
<jcastro> hey guys
<jcastro> my summary will be shirt/tiny/list of urls
<jcastro> all our stuff was like workshops and demos
<czajkowski> I'd like a shirt too :)
<jcastro> I will have shirts for fosdem. :D
<jose> jcastro: GIMME
<popey> balloons, mycroft ryan is all set
<balloons> ack, thanks gaina
<balloons> *again
<popey> np
<czajkowski> jcastro: I shall have to send you a tshirt so!
<jcastro> are you coming?
<jcastro> to fosdem I mean
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> I've missed it once in 10 years
<czajkowski> and I was exceptionally sick last year!
<czajkowski> never again!
<dpm> balloons, I've prescheduled the track summary session as the Ubuntu On Air summit, updated ubuntuonair.com and the summit page. You should now be able to hit start as the G+ Ubuntu On Air user, and the presenters can join with the link in the summary doc
<popey> nice!
<balloons> woot
 * balloons hugs daker
 * balloons hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs back :)
 * daker hugs balloons too :p
<balloons> hugs for everyone :-)
<davidcalle> popey, can you help pstolowski for starting the Introduction to scopes session?
<popey> uh, okay.
<davidcalle> popey, or anyone else from your track :)
<popey> nah, it's all good :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: you're missing frm the CC channel
<popey> done
<balloons> mhall119, popey, davidcalle, dpm, dholbach not sure how many of you can / will join http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22622/future-plans-for-uos/, but https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdVv1skwyyfr7QPHAg3Y7g_1Fu59XAPbHFZDRnpcXD0ycJUzg?hl=en&authuser=1
<dholbach> in a session
<dholbach> sorry
<popey> i plan to
<popey> but helping others atm
<dpm> balloons, I'll join. I was actually going to start it, so good you did already :)
<dpm> balloons, will join in a minute once I've sent this e-mail
<mhall119> balloons: let me make sure my convergence session is running okay and I'll join
<dpm> balloons, omw
<dpm> hi daker, around?
<daker> dpm: hi
<dpm> daker, there's a session coming up that you might be interested in, for the API integration part on loco.ubuntu.com: "Meetup.com for LoCo teams"
<dpm> in 50 mins at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22618/meetupcom-for-loco-teams
<dpm> or on #ubuntu-uos-community if you're interested to join in
<daker> dpm: i'll try to join the irc and follow the session
<dpm> great
<hggdh> sorry, life got in the way, and we have a few dr appointments from Monday on.
 * dpm hugs hggdh
 * dholbach hugs hggdh too
 * hggdh hugs everybody (and get ready for one more dr appointment)
<pleia2> is anyone interested in writing up a basic wrap up of the UOS for the newsletter? I'm imagining something like, link to mark's keynote, link to jane's Q&A, link to track summaries video and "here's where you can find the rest of the videos about $foo, $bar, etc"
<mhall119> pleia2: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TVyB5jZDHbhVOzng_v9vuUZMYsuecd62ZEbS5K3RBJg/edit has most of the info, just needs to be edited/formatted
<pleia2> mhall119: requested access
<mhall119> pleia2: or maybe just link to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/all/
<wxl> well the newsletter does tend to be more textual :)
<pleia2> mhall119: I was asking for someone to actually write this up :) I know how to find the links to all the things
<pleia2> wxl: ++
<pleia2> I don't really have time this week to do it justice
<pleia2> and with no one blogging about summits anymore to give summaries, UWN has been very very lean on coverage these past couple years
<popey> jcastro, does askubuntu still have that "make an advert for your thing, and it appears on the site" thing?
<pleia2> so far all we have are a couple articles from softpedia and omgubuntu
<mhall119> pleia2: where would somebody send such a writeup to get it on the newsletter?
<pleia2> mhall119: the prep google doc http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<pleia2> I created a === Ubuntu Online Summit Concludes === header
<popey> found it http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/12379/community-promotion-ads-2015
<mhall119> pleia2: I'll try and do that after the summary plenary, but I can't promise anything
<pleia2> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> thank me if I do it :)
<jcastro> popey: yeah gimme a minute to find it
<jcastro> http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/12379/community-promotion-ads-2015
<pleia2> hopefully someone can, would be a shame to let all the effort that goes into UOS go unreported to our community again
<jcastro> popey: ^
<popey> jcastro, does it reset on jan 1?
<jcastro> popey: they usually do but like all you do is C&P the old one into the new one
<popey> jcastro, and starts with all new adverts, so those at 32 votes can be usurped?
<jcastro> it only needs 10 to make the rotation
<jcastro> if you have 11 your ad isn't shown any less than the one with 50
<popey> ahhh
<balloons> so we should upboat popey's promo ad?
<popey> not yet
<popey> doesn't exist yet
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-11-06
<mhall119> pleia2: I've updated the prep document with links to all the UOS sessions
<mhall119> just titles and links
<pleia2> mhall119: thanks, I'll see what I can do with that
<pleia2> the links can't be embedded like that, since we copy it into a wiki
<pleia2> the first three links are the key bits that we needed, I'll find someone to write a summary
<pleia2> probably best just to link to http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/all/ for the rest
<mhall119> pleia2: would something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/13121219/ work for you?
<pleia2> mhall119: no, it's still too many links, I really just wanted a simple summary of the key sections and then a link to all the sources
<pleia2> and fwiw wiki syntax wise, we don't embed links even in wiki syntax, if you look at past newsletters all the links are bare because we export it to a bunch of different formats
<pleia2> mhall119: I put a skeleton in the doc with an idea of what we need
<mhall119> pleia2: gotcha
<mhall119> pleia2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13121423/ will produce http://paste.ubuntu.com/13121443/
<mhall119> for any event in summit
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> morning!
<dholbach> hey popey
<popey> heya
<popey> \o/ friday
<dholbach> popey, do you already know what "improve ubuntuonair, get proposal" is going to be about=?
<popey> hah
<popey> you stopped typing part way through?
<popey> dpm said we need to write a proposal (mike is assigned to that bit) for improving UOA
<dholbach> no, I just read the notes - I didn't want to watch the entire session :)
<popey> ah
<dholbach> hey hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> dholbach, o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, can we maybe land the link-fixing MP and then look at the update later on? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, +1
<dholbach> cool
<popey> hey hey
<popey> morning davidcalle
<davidcalle> morning popey o/
<davidcalle> dholbach, hmm, you have based your link fixing branch on the django upgrade branch?
<dholbach> davidcalle, not that I know of
<davidcalle> dholbach, yeah, apparently not, not sure what's going on with my setup... /me tries again
<davidcalle> dholbach, can you pull a fresh version of lp:~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1511676 and run make dev on it?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> davidcalle, it works for me?
<davidcalle> dholbach, humpf
<dholbach> I started with lp:developer-ubuntu-com - merged lp:~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/1511676 just to be sure that there's no other crazy changes from the upgrade branch or anything, then ran 'make dev', then 'make run'
<dholbach> ... which only failed because I use port 8000 locally already
<dholbach> davidcalle, ^
<davidcalle> dholbach, it works now, this was weird, maybe a dep not downloading
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks :)
<dholbach> no worries - I'm glad I for once didn't break anything :-P
<davidcalle> dholbach, link parsing is spot on, +1
<dholbach> <3
 * davidcalle merges
<davidcalle> dholbach, merged
<dholbach> awesome, thanks a lot! :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<davidcalle> dholbach, today I'll probably be mostly on finishing the snappy/raspi2 page, but I'm open for reviews and testing :)
<davidcalle> czajkowski, o/
<dholbach> davidcalle, at least we should have a meeting and talk about how we want to land the upgrade - I'm going to need help with this
<dholbach> I'll for now just focus on getting the importer working with the upgrade, because it doesn't :/
<davidcalle> dholbach, can you do a ho around lunch time?
<dholbach> I have a call at 14:00, so I was actually planning to run out at 12:00 for lunch - which time did you have in mind?
<davidcalle> dholbach, between 12 and 14 :) But it can be later in the afternoon if that works for you
<dholbach> sure
<davidcalle> dholbach, ok
<dholbach> thanks :)
<dholbach> that gives me a bit more time to look into this
<popey> Tethering ftw
<czajkowski> indeed I am loving Three these days since I moved from Vodafone
<popey> tethering when you only have 1GB/mo really changes the way you use the internet
<popey> an app I'm building now pulls down 60MB every time I build it, normally I'd just build it over and over
<popey> now I'm being really careful about how I build it
<popey> as I watch my phone dashboard amount left go down and down
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> I had to change for Three for better roaming in the US as there so often
<czajkowski> and for 25 quid a month I am unlimited data
<czajkowski> which is very handy when I travel
<dholbach> when I was on tethering, I started using squid-deb-proxy locally, since snapcraft pulled in dependencies in lots of builds :)
<dholbach> all right.... lunch time
<popey> wise!
<dpm> dholbach, popey, davidcalle, any thoughts on what to put on the weekly summary today?
<dpm> i.e. I think this week we've got enough content already with UOS :-)
<dpm> perhaps a link to the track summaries doc?
<popey> Didn't you send one last week?
<popey> So do one next week and we have UOS + next week content
<dpm> yeah, we didn't really establish that they'd be biweekly. It was sort of accidental in that for one reason or another it was every other week. Happy to go with the suggestion
<popey> I prefer biweekly tbh
<dholbach> biweekly works for me too - I'm happy either way
<dpm> ok, wfm
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: do you guys have a bit of time now?
<mhall119> dholbach: for the docs importer?
<dholbach> django/django cms upgrade/docs importer
<mhall119> sure
<dholbach> cool, I'll set up a hangout
<mhall119> dholbach: give me 2 minutes and I'll be there
<dholbach> sure sure
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/kjkdjvgtobpei3j4tlbziztveaa
 * davidcalle drives home, have a nice weekend o/
<dholbach> all rightie - I'm calling it a day as well
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone
<mhall119> jose: ping
<mhall119> jose: when you have a minute, I just need to confirm you UbuCon@FOSSETCON talk title and time
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-07
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<toddy> morning Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> o/ toddy
<Mister_Q> svij any update on our ubucon session at uos?
<svij> Mister_Q: didn't have time to submit it yet
<svij> it's on the todo for today
<Mister_Q> ok
<svij> mhall119: I've proposed the ubucon organisation meetin for UOS, can you put that in the last slot on tuesday?
<mhall119> svij: yup, thanks!
<svij> great, thanks too
<james1138> Hello to the group. Can I ask questions about Ubuntu applications (not Ubuntu itself) here?
<wxl> james1138: fire away
<james1138> Thanks wxl! My question is about Cheese Webcam software. I install it without problems using 14.0.4.5 lts but when I try to run the app, the screen that supposed to have my face is just blank - and there is a message about Gstreamer missing "camerabin"!  I checked and I do have installed the restricted extras as well as gstreamer good bad and ugly. Any thought??
<wxl> james1138: hah i thought you meant ubuntu membership applications XD you can get support on ubuntu applications at #ubuntu as well
<james1138> oops!!!!   my bad!!! sorry
<wxl> james1138: i would suggest looking for known bugs in launchpad, perhaps checking upstream with the cheese developers, and also making sure that you don't have problems with other similar software.. it may be hardware related
<wxl> james1138: and no worries :)
<james1138> thanks
<james1138> bye
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-08
<hggdh> I have been pinged by someone from Brasil, wishing to reactivate the LoCo BR. What should be done
<hggdh> ?
<Kilos> o/
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<Kilos-> hi Mister_Q
<Mister_Q> hi Kilos- :)
<svij> popey: mhall119: ubucon call?
<mhall119> svij: I'm there now
<svij> I cant join again
<mhall119> svij: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/ubucon-europe?authuser=1 ?
<svij> yes that's the one
<svij> yu need to accept my to join or sth like that
<Mister_Q> "Requesting to join the video call..."
<svij> yup
<svij> Mister_Q: refresh, I'm in
<mhall119> Mister_Q: try https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/ubucon-europe
<Mister_Q> again "Requesting to join the video call..."
<Mister_Q> (yes I've clicked the button)
<mhall119> hmmm, it's not popping up here
<mhall119> Mister_Q: what's your email? I'll invite it
<Mister_Q> quabeckmusic<at>gmail
<mhall119> svij: scheduled the ubucon talk for UOS, it didn't like the name ubucon-europe-organization but changing it to just ubucon-europe fixed whatever was wrong
<svij> mhall119: ah great, thx
<sethj> popey, idk if you will get my ping from the AU room, but I can get you any screenshots you might want. just tell me how you want it configured https://chat.stackexchange.com/transcript/message/33382483#33382483 and I will email you when I get out of class.
<popey> sethj: ooh, yeah, I closed that tab. could you generate some showing activity, number of active people? maybe covering the last 2 years?
<sethj> popey, yeah I can do that!
<sethj> popey, do you want it by day, week, or month?
<sethj> I'm going to assume month since you wanted a timespan of 2 years, actually.
<sethj> popey: email sent to your ubuntu.com address.
<popey> you're awesome
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-09
<dholbach> hey hey
<Kilos> hi dholbach
<Kilos> and svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<dholbach> mhall119, have you seen https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uos-1611/+settopics?
<mhall119> dholbach: the cron job on summit that imports from launchpad has been fixed to run against uos-1611, so we should see the sprint blueprints imported later today or tomorrow
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> what do you think we do about those sessions?
<dholbach> it looks like it's from folks who haven't even signed up for uos
<mhall119> yeah, they're not named properly to be attached to a track either, I'm not sure if the proposer plans on presenting or not
<dholbach> let's leave them there - they could always follow up on the mailing list if they're really serious
<dholbach> I'll monitor incoming sessions though
<dholbach> just to be sure we don't miss any serious ones
<dholbach> ALL: do you still have sessions to add to UOS (next week)? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1611/propose_meeting/
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow again!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-10
<tsimonq2> Nope sorry no UOS for me. Scheduled on school days. :(
<Mister_Q> tsimonq2 I've took 2 days off for it. may not work for you :(
<dholbach> hey hey
<tsimonq2> Mister_Q: Yeah I can't do that...
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> hey tsimonq2
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-11
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/summit/update-track-names/+merge/310630
<Mister_Q> morning o/
<dholbach> can you merge the MP too? I'm not sure I can push to it
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<belkinsa> tsimonq2: Same here, but work and it was a short notice.  Not sure if I have the PTO do it this year.
<wxl> hello from seagl everyone :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-11-12
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-11-09
<tsimonq2> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/call-for-contributors-to-the-ubuntu-weekly-newsletter/1539 :))
<popey> tsimonq2: want me to share that on the Ubuntu socials?
<tsimonq2> (replied elsewhere)
